# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Նժդեհի գաղափարներն ավելի քան արդիական են

## Fedayi

Միշտ մտածել եմ, իսկ վերջերս համոզմունքս ավելի ամրապնդվեց, որ մի Նժդեհ է պակասում մեր իրականությանը, նրա պես մի հեռատես ազգային գործիչ, մի ազգային գաղափարախոս, ու, թերևս, ամեն ինչ այլ կերպ կլիներ…  :Think: 
Կարդում եմ նրա մտքերը և ակամա դրանք ասոցացվում են մեր իրականության խնդիրների հետ`սկսած միջին վիճակագրական հայի հոգեկերտվածքի փոփոխությանը առնչվող ռազմահայրենասիրական, դաստիարակչական խնդիրներից մինչև ազգային անվտանգության և ազգապահպանման խնդիրները: Ահա դրանցից մի քանիսը.

Կյանքի խորհուրդը կայանում է հոգևոր, այլ ոչ թե նյութական շինարարության մեջ:

Երբ ժողովրդի մեջ ցեղը չի շնչում, նա ծալում է արծվի իր թևերը:

Ավելի լավ է հայ մարդը համր լինի, քան` օտարախոս:

Փառք ես փնտրում, վտանգ փնտրիր. հերոսական ոչինչ չկա այնտեղ, ուր շնագայլն ու աղվեսն են կռվում:

Ժողովրդից է ամեն հաղթանակ, անկարող ղեկավարից` ամեն պարտություն:

Իմ հայրենիքը մարդկայնորեն այն լավագույնն է, որը կա Հայաստանում:

Հոգու հիվանդություն ունեն ժողովուրդները, երբ դժգոհում են իրենց հայրենիքից:

Թագ ու ձեւական իշխանութիւն փնտրում են այն ոչնչութիւնները միայն, որոնք անթագ իշխել, թագաւորել չգիտեն:

Աշխատի'ր, որ փառքդ ստվերիդ պես ընթանա քո հետևից, բայց երբեք ոչ՝ առջևից:

Եղի՛ր բացարձակ ...Եւ ո՛չ մի զիջում: Հանցանք է զիջելը: Զիջել` նշանակում է թույլ լինել, ամոթալի պարտություն կրել...  

Շարունակելի…

Կցանկանայի, որ մեջբերեինք մեծ հայորդու  այս և մյուս մտքերը և փորձեինք մեկնաբանել մեր իրականության ցավագին խնդիրների և մարտահրավերների համատեքստում: Ու ընդհանրապես, պետք է ցեղակրոն գաղափարախոսությունը կրկին բարձրացնել ազգային գաղափարախոսության մակարդակի:
Կարծում եմ` հետաքրքիր կլինի: Մի քիչ կսպասեմ, ապա ինքս որոշները կմեկնաբանեմ:

----------


## Հեղինակ

> _Միշտ մտածել եմ, իսկ վերջերս համոզմունքս ավելի ամրապնդվեց, որ մի Նժդեհ է պակասում մեր իրականությանը, նրա պես մի հեռատես ազգային գործիչ, մի ազգային գաղափարախոս, ու, թերևս, ամեն ինչ այլ կերպ կլիներ…:_


*Ողջունում եմ թեման, ողջունում եմ այն բացողին... Վերջապես, մեր երիտասարդությունից մեկը մատը դրեց խնդիրների խնդրի վրա. որևէ երկիր, նաև Հայաստանը, կարող է դուրս գալ այս քաղաքակրթական ճահիճից, եթե ունենա Առաջնորդող Ուսմունք և այն մեկնաբանող, գործի դնող, ժամանակի հետ խոսեցնող Առաջնորդ: Այդ ուսմունքը մենք ունենք` Նժդեհի Ոգու Ուսմունքը: Եթե մեր ժողովուրդը արժանի լինի, ապա ճիշտ ժամանակին ասպարեզ կիջնի նաև այն կիրառելու ունակ Անհատը...*  

Սիրելի Fedayi, ողջունում եմ խորաթափանցությունդ, Նժդեհի ուսմունքը տալիս է բանալիներ` ամբողջ կյանքի նորոգման համար... Սակայն այդ բանալիները գտնելու և գործի դնելու համար *ՊԵՏՔ Է ՏԻՐԱՊԵՏԵԼ ՈՒՍՄՈՒՆՔԻ ԷՈՒԹՅԱՆԸ,  որը կարող է հենց ասածդ ազգային գաղափարախոսը..*: Իսկ մեր երիտասարդությունը սրտով ու մտքով կճանաչի Ուսմունքի  ճշմարտությունը և կգնա նրա հետևից...

Այս թեմայում տեղադրելու եմ և ոչ միանգամից` հատվածներ իմ աշխատություններից...
Ահա մի հատված "*Ինչ ուղիով տանել Հայաստանը" գրքից*(լույս է տեսել երկու հրատարակությամբ` 2001թ և 2007թ):

"*Հայաստանի Վերածնության Ծրագիրը, այն, ինչ կոչվում է ազգային գաղափարախոսություն  – որտե՞ղ է գրված, ո՞վ է նրա կրողը,  ինչպե՞ս պետք Է ձև ու կերպարանք ստանա ու տրվի ժողովրդին:
Ամեն ազգի ճակատագիր որոշվում է նախ և առաջ հոգևոր տիրույթում, այնտեղ, որտեղ նրա անցած ճանապարհի հանրագումարն Է, հայոց համար` Հոգևոր Հայաստանր` իր երկնային կառավարչությամբ,  մշակույթի անկորնչելի գանձով: Հոգևոր Հայաստանը սնվում է ֆիզիկական Հայաստանի, ամբողջ հայության մշակութակերտ աշխատանքով, ստեղծագործությամբ, հայրենասիրությամբ, աղոթքով: Եվ ահա, հայոց Վերածնության Ծրագիրը դարերի ընթացքում բյուրեղացել Է Հոգևոր Հայաստանում, մտել Է մարդկության ու ազգերի էվոլյուցիայի համատեքստի մեջ, շնչավորվել հայոց արիական հավատի և Աստվածորդու միաձույլ ճառագայթով: Դարերի մեջ մեր պայծառատես նախնիք, ոգու մեր մեծերը` սուրբ Մեսրոպից սկսած մինչև Նժդեհ, սրտի աչքերով կարդացել են այդ Ծրագիրը և իրենց գործով վկայել են` Հայաստանը ապագա ունի, Հայաստանը մի զորեղ առաքելություն ունի ազգերի մեջ:
Հայ Մեծ Ուսուցիչներից վերջինը` Նժդեհը,  կարդում էր Ծրագիրը, նա տեսնում էր ազգի սրտի հրե տարերքը, լսում էր այնտեղից հնչող հրամանները և գիտեր, որ ազգի կեցության բոլոր ասպարեզները պետք է վերակերտվեն և ծառայեն նոր մարդու ստեղծմանը: Ահա նրա ձեռքով գրված ծրագրային հատվածը. «...պետություն, եկեղեցի, մանկավարժություն, ցեղային առողջագիտություն, սպորտ – այդ բոլորն այսօր հետապնդում են մի նոր նպատակ  – հասցնել   նոր  մարդր,  որ  միշտ  աշխարհ   է   գալիս պատմության անկյունադարձերի ժամանակ»:
Սակայն Զորավարին վիճակված չէր Երկրի կառավարիչ դաոնալ, երկրաստեղծ աշխատանքի թելադրանքով ազգի էության խորքից հանել  Ծրագրի մյուս էջերը, որոնք պետք է ասեին, թե ոգու օրենքներով ինչպե°ս նորոգել ագգի կյանքր – նրա կենցաղը, կրթությունը, առողջապահությունը, տնտեսությունը, ամբողջ  ներքին ու արտաքին քաղաքականությունը: Այդ էջերը հանելու առաքելությունր վիճակված հայ մարդկանց այս սերնդին: Սակայն ինչպե՞ս անել այդ գործը:"
*

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Միշտ մտածել եմ, իսկ վերջերս համոզմունքս ավելի ամրապնդվեց, որ մի Նժդեհ է պակասում մեր իրականությանը, նրա պես մի հեռատես ազգային գործիչ, մի ազգային գաղափարախոս, ու, թերևս, ամեն ինչ այլ կերպ կլիներ… 
> Կարդում եմ նրա մտքերը և ակամա դրանք ասոցացվում են մեր իրականության խնդիրների հետ`սկսած միջին վիճակագրական հայի հոգեկերտվածքի փոփոխությանը առնչվող ռազմահայրենասիրական, դաստիարակչական խնդիրներից մինչև ազգային անվտանգության և ազգապահպանման խնդիրները: Ահա դրանցից մի քանիսը.
> 
> Կյանքի խորհուրդը կայանում է հոգևոր, այլ ոչ թե նյութական շինարարության մեջ:
> 
> Երբ ժողովրդի մեջ ցեղը չի շնչում, նա ծալում է արծվի իր թևերը:
> 
> Ավելի լավ է հայ մարդը համր լինի, քան` օտարախոս:
> 
> ...


էլի մի քանի ասույթներ Նժդեհից

Խաղաղությունը օրվա մարդկության համար ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան հոգնածություն

Պատերազմի է ձգտում նա ով կազդուրված է

Պատերազմը կազդուրվածի, առողջի ցանկությունն է, ինչպես որ խաղաղությունը թույլի բաղձանքն է, ՀՈԳՆԱԾԻ երազը

պատերազմը ժողովուրդների աստվածների գոտեմարտն է

Նժդեհը 1942թ Բեռլինում լույս տեսնող "Ազատ Հայաստան" թերթի փոխխմբագիրն էր, համագործակցում էր ֆաշիստների կողմից ստեղծված Հայ Ազգային Խորհրդի հետ, նրա միջնորդությամբ 30 երիտասարդ ցեղակրոններ Բեռլինում ներգրավվեցին ու սկսեցին վարժվել գերմանական հատուկ ծառայություններում ու այնուհետեվ ուղղարկվեցին խորհրդա-գերմանական ռազմաճակատ, թե ինչքանով էր դա ճիշտ այն ժամանակ, դա քննարկման առանձին թեմա է

----------


## Problem

> Ավելի լավ է հայ մարդը համր լինի, քան` օտարախոս:


Լեզուն էթնոսների ինչպես առանձնացման, այնպես էլ նույնականացման կարևորագույն պայմաններից է: Այսօր որքանո՞վ է հայ օտարախոս ռուսահայը, ամերիկահայը, որքան էլ գիտակցի իր ազգային արմատները: էլ չեմ խոսում ավելի վատ դեպքերի մասին: Այդ կերպ  նա  և իր սերունդները իրենց հայեցիությունը լավագույն դեպքում երկու սերունդ կպահեն, որից հետո այլազգիների հետ ասիմիլացիան անխուսափելի է դառնալու:

----------


## Fedayi

> Իմ հայրենիքը մարդկայնորեն այն լավագույնն է, որը կա Հայաստանում:


Իրոք, իմ հայրենիքը իմ ծնողներն են, իմ ընկերները, մեր պատմությունը, մեր հերոսները, մեր Մտավորականությունը, սրտացավ ու միայն իրենով չպարփակված ցանկացած հայ. ցանկացած մեկը, ով ամագ ու նպատակ ունի կամ ուզում է ունենալ կյանքում. հանուն այս ամենի արժե անել ամեն ինչ: 
Իրոք, իմ հայրենիքը չի սրբապիղծ, դավաճան, ճղճիմ, նյութապաշտ, անգաղափար, անարժեք մարմնավաճառ ցանկացած մեկը, որի տակ ասֆալտն էլ է ափսոս:
Ու առաջինով, և ոչ` երկրորդով առաջնորդվելու կոչ է անում մեզ Նժդեհը նախքան  Հայաստանից "նեղանալը":
Ինչպես նույն Նժդեհն է ասել, մեջբերում եմ. "Ապրել միայն այն բանի համար, որի համար արժե մեռնել, և մեռնել միայն այն բանի համար, որի համար արժեր ապրել:"

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց



> Փառք ես փնտրում, վտանգ փնտրիր. հերոսական ոչինչ չկա այնտեղ, ուր շնագայլն ու աղվեսն են կռվում:


Սա էլ կմեկնաբանեի, բայց չեմ ուզում թեման շատ քաղաքականացնել: :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց



> էլի մի քանի ասույթներ Նժդեհից
> Պատերազմը կազդուրվածի, առողջի ցանկությունն է, ինչպես որ խաղաղությունը թույլի բաղձանքն է, ՀՈԳՆԱԾԻ երազը:
> Պատերազմը ժողովուրդների աստվածների գոտեմարտն է:


Երկու կարծիք լինել չի կարող. պատերազմում բացահայտվում է ազգի սերուցքը, պատերազմը ուժեղների մենաշնորհն է:

----------


## Fedayi

> Սակայն ինչպե՞ս անել այդ գործը:"


Իսկապես, ինչպե՞ս անել, հարգելի Հեղինակ, թե չէ էս անմեղ ֆորումներում գրառումներ անելով շատ բանի չենք հասնի, շատ էլ որ մի քանիսը գիտակցում են այս խնդիրների սրությունը: Ի՞նչ միջոցառումներով, մեխանիզմներով, որ ինստիտուտների միջոցով, ո՞րն է մեր դերը: Եկե՛ք, խորհրդակցենք, մտածենք, քանի որ, ըստ իս, սա Հայաստանի աշխարհաքաղաքական անելանելի թվացող խնդիրների միակ լուծումն է:

----------


## Հեղինակ

> Իսկապես, ինչպե՞ս անել, հարգելի Հեղինակ, թե չէ էս անմեղ ֆորումներում գրառումներ անելով շատ բանի չենք հասնի, շատ էլ որ մի քանիսը գիտակցում են այս խնդիրների սրությունը: Ի՞նչ միջոցառումներով, մեխանիզմներով, որ ինստիտուտների միջոցով, ո՞րն է մեր դերը: Եկե՛ք, խորհրդակցենք, մտածենք, քանի որ, ըստ իս, սա Հայաստանի աշխարհաքաղաքական անելանելի թվացող խնդիրների միակ լուծումն է:


Բարեկամս Fedayi, գրառումդ ուշ կարդացի,  այսօր մանրամասն արձագանքել չեմ կարող: Սակայն ակնհայտ է, որ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՄԻԱԿ ԵԼՔԸ` ՃԵՂՔՈՒՄՆ Է ՈԳՈՒ ԱՍՊԱՐԵԶՈՒՄ:  "Ինչպե՞ս անել այդ գործը":  Բարեբախտաբար` համեստ հարցադրողս և մի հեղինակային խումբ վերջին տասնհինգ տարին աշխատել են այս խնդրի վրա... Թեման բացված է այստեղ, մոտ օրերիս  միասին ձգտենք կենդանի աշխատանք անել... Ես աստիճանաբար կտեղադրեմ մեր հետզոտությունների արդյունքները, կքննարկենք: Ճիշտ ճանապարհի վրա ենք: Հառա~ջ:

----------


## Հեղինակ

*Իսկապես, ինչպե՞ս անել այդ գործը` Նժդեհի Ոգու Ուսմունքի հիման վրա կերտել մի Նոր Երկիր, ստեղծել մի Նոր Պետականություն: Այս գործը ձեռնարկող անհատը կամ անհատները նախ պետք է տիրապետեն Ուսմունքին, որով և  նրանք կտիրապետեն Կյանքի Գիտությունը:*

*Այս Գիտությունը բոլոր նյութական գիտությունների և հոգևոր գիտության ինտեգրատիվ արդյունքն է,* և այն, ցավոք, չի դասավանդվում համալսարանական ամբիոններում... Այն միշտ եղել է և այժմ էլ կա Արևելքի և Արևմուտքի փակ դպրոցներում, առողջ և խորունկ կրոններում, տիեզերաշունչ գրքերում...Կյանքի Գիտությանը կարող են տիրապետել առանձին անհատներ` ինքնուրույն ճանապարհով,  եթե նրանք Կոչված են այդպիսի ոչ հեշտ, կասեի` ծանր, բայց բերկրալի աշխատանքի..*.Այդ աշխատանքի հիմքը, Զորավարի խոսքերով, ԻՆՔՆԱՃԱՆԱՉՈՒՄՆ Է( այսինքն` մարդաճանաչումը) և ԱՇԽԱՐՀԱՃԱՆԱՉՈՒՄԸ: Եվ ով ճանաչեց Մարդուն և Աշխարհը, նա էլ կարող է Մարդու համար ճիշտ Կրթություն, Առողջապահություն, Տնտեսություն...ստեղծել: Ահա այս մեկն էլ կլինի նոր որակի քաղաքական գործիչ:* Առկա գործիչների և կուսակացապետերի մեջ մենք այսպիսին չունենք: Բայց նրանք ճիշտ ժամանակին ասպարեզ կիջնեն, եթե միայն և իրենք, և իրենց երկիրը վաստակեն այդպիսի իրավունք...Այո,  ճիշտ է Fedayi-ն,եթե լիներ այդպիսի գործիչ` "ամն ինչ այլ կերպ կլիներ":

*Առաջարկում եմ թեզ մեր խոսակցության համար*.

Առաջին. Մենք նոր Նժդեհ չունենք, որովհետև մենք չենք հասունացել, երբ հասունանաք` Նժդեհը կհայտնվի: Հավատու՞մ եք այդպիսի հնարավորության, Հայ Ազգը արժանի՞ է  այդպիսի առաջնորդության...

----------


## Fedayi

> [B]
> *Առաջարկում եմ թեզ մեր խոսակցության համար*.
> 
> Առաջին. Մենք նոր Նժդեհ չունենք, որովհետև մենք չենք հասունացել, երբ հասունանաք` Նժդեհը կհայտնվի: Հավատու՞մ եք այդպիսի հնարավորության, Հայ Ազգը արժանի՞ է  այդպիսի առաջնորդության...


Խոսե'նք: :Smile: 
Ինչքան հասկացա, որպեսզի Նժդեհ հայտնվի, արժանի լինենք նրան, պետք է հասունանանք: Կուզեի լսել, ի՞նչ նկատի ունեք դա ասելով: Նժդեհին մե՞նք պետք է "ծնենք", երբ հասունանանք, թե՞ հենց մի Նժդեհ է պետք, մի այնքան հզոր անհատ, որ ճեղքի անդարմացած հասարակության "հոգու սառույցը", փոխի նրա մտածելակերպը, ստիպի իրեն ենթարկվել ոչ թե բռնությամբ, այլ գաղափարական ընդհանրությամբ: 
Տեսե՛ք, լոկալ  օրինակով բացատրեմ: Ի՞նչ արեց Մոնթեն. Լիբանանից եկած մի ռոմանտիկ ֆիդայի լինելով` կարողացավ անկեղծությամբ ու ազնվությամբ իրեն ենթարկել, կանոնավորել ու կառավարել ըմբոստ արցախցուն ու մեծամիտ շատ հայերի ու չտեսնված հաջողությունների հասնել ՊԱՏԵՐԱԶՄՈՒՄ, բերանո՞վ ենք  ասում, ՊԱՏԵՐԱԶՄՈՒՄ: Ինչպե՞ս եղավ. "ախպարը", արցախցուն, պատերազմում. ինչպե՞ս, ինչո՞վ, ո՞ր ուժով...
Հենց ինքը` Նժդեհն է ասում. "Թագ ու ձեւական իշխանութիւն փնտրում են այն ոչնչութիւնները միայն, որոնք անթագ իշխել, թագաւորել չգիտեն:"
Եթե դիտենք հակառակ կողմից. արդյո՞ք "հասունանալ" ասելով` հասկանում ենք հենց այն սերմը ջրելը, որը պետք է  ծիլ տա ու վերածվի մերօրյա Նժդեհի: 
Անհամբեր սպասում եմ պատասխանների:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ողջունում եմ թեման՝ միանալով Fedayi–ի ու Հեղինակի կարծիքներին ու վերլուծություններին։  :Smile: 

Ես էլ իմ հերթին ուզում եմ մեջբերել մեծն Նժդեհի ասույթներից որոշները.

*Հերոս չէ նա, ով գիտակցում է, որ ինքը հերոս է։ Ոգու հսկա լինելով հանդերձ՝ ծերություն չճանաչող մանուկ է հերոսը, որը սխրագործելիս իսկ կարծում է, թե կատարում է մի շատ սովորական գործ և ոչ ավելին։*

*Մեր սեփական ցավերը մեղմելու, մոռանալու մի հատիկ միջոց կա՝ մտածել այլոց ցավերի մասին։*
*
Մարդկությունը տառապանքին կպարտի (պարտական է) իր հոգևոր ողջ մշակույթը։ Ով տառապանքից է փախչում, կատարելությունից է փախչում։ Ով չի տառապել, չի աճել, չի հզորացել ոգով։*

*Մեր անձի վրա տարած հաղթանակը՝ ահա հիմքը մեր այլ կարգի հաղթանակների։*

*Ներքին թշնամիներիդ՝ հոռի կրքերիդ, հաղթել կարող ես այսօր, հենց այսօ՛ր, թողեցիր վաղվան՝ կասկածելի է դառնում հաղթանակդ։*

*Ճշմարտորեն ազատ է նա միայն, ով ազատ է մահվան երկյուղից։*

----------


## Fedayi

Միասին վերլուծություններ ենք անում, սակայն կուզեի, որ զուգահեռաբար նաև բարձրացնենք տեղեկացվածությունը Նժդեհի գաղափարախոսության մասին: Մի հետաքրքիր վերլուծություն հայտնի նժդեհագետ, ՀՀԿ անդամ Մուշեղ Լալայանի աշխատանքներից: Այսպես.
_"Հաճախ, միանգամայն անհիմն, պնդվում է, թե իբր Նժդեհի ուսմունքը ձևավորվել է Ֆ. Նիցշեի գաղափարների ազդեցությամբ: Նժդեհի ուժապաշտ մտածումները, նրա խոսքի վճռական ոճը, իրոք, որոշ նմանություններ ունեն Նիցշեի իմաստասիրության հետ, սակայն կան աշխարհընկալման և բարոյախոսության սկզբունքային տարբերություններ:
Օրինակ, Նիցշեի փիլիսոփայության առանցքը անհատ-գերմարդն է, որը հանդես է գալիս իբրև նպատակ: Նժդեհի ուսմունքի հիմքը Ցեղն է, և ցեղամարդը միջոց է Ցեղի համար: Նիցշեն հակաքրիստոնյա է, մերժում է որևէ զիջում քրիստոնությանը և չի ընդունում որևէ բարեփոխում նրանում: Նժդեհը քրիստոնեամերժ չէ և խնդիր է դնում Հայ եկեղեցու վերագնահատման: Նիցշեն նաև աստվածամերժ է, Նժդեհը` ոչ:
-Հրի'ր ընկնողին,-ասում է Նիցշեն:
-Չարժե և չի' կարելի օգնել ընկածին, եթե նրան պակասում է ինքնօգնությամբ ոտքի կանգնելու կամքը,-ասում է Նժդեհը:
Կարծում ենք, ասվածը բավական է` զերծ մնալու անհիմն եզրակացություններից:"_

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Միասին վերլուծություններ ենք անում, սակայն կուզեի, որ զուգահեռաբար նաև բարձրացնենք տեղեկացվածությունը Նժդեհի գաղափարախոսության մասին: Մի հետաքրքիր վերլուծություն հայտնի նժդեհագետ, ՀՀԿ անդամ Մուշեղ Լալայանի աշխատանքներից: Այսպես.
> _"Հաճախ, միանգամայն անհիմն, պնդվում է, թե իբր Նժդեհի ուսմունքը ձևավորվել է Ֆ. Նիցշեի գաղափարների ազդեցությամբ: Նժդեհի ուժապաշտ մտածումները, նրա խոսքի վճռական ոճը, իրոք, որոշ նմանություններ ունեն Նիցշեի իմաստասիրության հետ, սակայն կան աշխարհընկալման և բարոյախոսության սկզբունքային տարբերություններ:
> _


Ի դեպ, Նժդեհի գաղափարախոսության հիմքն են կազմում նաև արևելյան փիլիսոփայությունը, արևելյան հոգևոր ուսմունքները։ Հիմա ձեռքիս տակ չկա, բայց Նժդեհը խոսք ունի, որից հստակ երևում է, որ նա օգտվել է այդ աղբյուրներից։ Կփորձեմ գտնել ու տեղադրել։

----------


## Հեղինակ

> [I]Խոսե'նք:
> [I]Ինչքան հասկացա, որպեսզի Նժդեհ հայտնվի, արժանի լինենք նրան, պետք է հասունանանք: Կուզեի լսել, ի՞նչ նկատի ունեք դա ասելով: Նժդեհին մե՞նք պետք է "ծնենք", երբ հասունանանք, թե՞ հենց մի Նժդեհ է պետք, մի այնքան հզոր անհատ, որ ճեղքի անդարմացած հասարակության "հոգու սառույցը", փոխի նրա մտածելակերպը, ստիպի իրեն ենթարկվել ոչ թե բռնությամբ, այլ գաղափարական ընդհանրությամբ:


Ժողովուրդները  իրենց կյանքի անկյունադարձային պահերին ծնում են իրենց հերոսներին: Եվ երբ ասում եմ ` մենք - ժողովուրդը պետք է հասունանա, որ արժանի լինի իր հերոսին, ապա նկատի ունեմ  ժողովրդի էթիկական հասունացումը:  Որպես օրենք`  հերոսի ծնունդը  կանխորոշված է լինում  դարեր, եթե ոչ հազարամյակներ առաջ: Նրան  խնամողը , հասունացնողը, իր դերին պատրաստողը  լինում է ժողովրդի ոգին (որը բնավ էլ ժողովուրդը չէ, այլ նրա ներքին, գաղտնի էությունը),  այդ  հայրենիքի  սրբերը, մեծերը… Հերոսը, ինչքան իր ժամանակի հետ է լինում և նրա ծնունդն է, նույնքան էլ  լինում է  վերժամանակյա  և նրա  նախապատրաստումը  ընթանում է Վերին Ուժերի ղեկավարությամբ: Եվ ահա պատկերացրեք, որ այժմ հայ ժողովրդի ընդերքում կա մի Նժդեհ` իր հրամանատարական  փաղանգի հետ … Բայց ամենաբարդ խնդիրը  այս նոր Զորավարին ճանաչելն է…  Այսօրվա հայ համայնքը, եթե միայն հեղափոխական վիճակի մեջ չէ  և ազնվացած չէ ընդհանուր պայքարի ոգով, ապա  մի գետնաքարշ գոյացություն է, որը խոնարհվում է  նոր քուրդ բեկերի, գոմշաճակատ մեքենաների տերերի  և ամենայն աղտեղության առջև: Տեսել եմ, անձնապես համոզվել եմ, իմ մաշկի վրա զգացել եմ, թե որքան ստոր վիճակում է ներկա հայ համայնքը: Իսկ եթե մերօրյա  Նժդեհը  միայն Ոգու Սուր ունի  և խոսքի  հրեղեն վահան, ապա  ջիփապաշտ ամբոխը չի ճանաչի նրան: Այդ  անկյալ հայ համայնքի հետազոտությունը արել եմ մի աշխատության մեջ. “Իմ Զվարթ Գիտությամբ եկել եմ քո տգիտության աչքը հանելու. Ձոն Դոգվիլ- Հայաստանին”  այն մի  ժամանակ  համացանցում էր, այժմ հանված է: Հայ համայնքը դեռևս հասունացած չէր այդպիսի արթնացնող ապտակ ուտելու համար… 
Նաև արդարացի լինեմ`արթնության ժամին այդ համայնքը պաշտելի է, նրան տեսել ու սիրել  եմ այդ վսեմ ժամին: Միայն այդ ժամին:
Գանք հարցիդ, հարգելի Fedayi, այո~, մեր համայնքը պետք է հասունանա, որպեսզի տեսնի իր նոր Նժդեհին, եթե… այդպիսին կա: Այդ  հասունացնող մայրը ժամանակն է լինում, որը  այնպիսի ցավ կարող է տալ համայնքին, որ նա  արթնանա և  կարիք զգա  նոր առաջնորդության…Մեր օրերը այդպիսի մի գաղտնի շունչ ունեն իրենց մեջ…Այս ընթացքը իր մեջ ունի նաև համամոլորակային և տիեզերական համատեքստ` կապված  հանուր մարդկության վերածնության հետ: Իրական ազգային առաջնորդը կգործի այսպիսի` համամարդկային կոնտեքստում…
Ահա այն ժամին, երբ  նոր առաջնորդը  կստանա  բավականին   նախնական ճանաչում և   իշխանություն, ապա այդ օրվանից կսկսվի  ժողովրդի կրթությունը: Հերոսը  ոգու ուժով,  իր Ծրագրով և Պլանով  կառաջնորդի նրան: Այո, ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես  զորավար Մոնթեն: Բայց Մոնթեի գործը տասնապատիկ ավելի հեշտ է եղել: Այժմ ժողովուրդը չգիտի, որ ինքը ոգեկան պատերազմի մեջ է, այդ գիտակցությունը ունեն շատ քչերը: Ժողովուրդը չգիտի, որ ինքը գրեթե պարտված է, գրավված է մի կեղծ արժեքային համակարգի կողմից , նա չի ճանաչում իրական թշնամուն, իսկ ամենամեծ թշնամին… ինքն է, իր անհասությունը, իր էթիկայի ցածրությունը: Նա չգիտի, որ ինքը տանուլ է տալիս մշակութային ճակատամարտը` գերագույնը բոլոր ճակատամարտերից: Բայց հերոսը կիմանա իր անելիքը, նա ճիշտ ժամանակին կբացի ժողովրդի աչքերը:
 Իսկ  երբ  մեր երկրին կհաջողվի ստեղծել Նոր Կրթություն, նոր կրթական միջավայր, այնժամ մենք կսկսենք խնամել այսօրվա ծիլերը, որոնք  ապագայում Նժդեհներ կդառնան: Բայց սա արդեն կլինի  Նոր պետականության  խաղաղ, պլանային աշխատանքը: 
Սիրելի Fedayi, սա  հարցիդ կարճ պատասխանն է... կշարունակենք…

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Առաջին. Մենք նոր Նժդեհ չունենք, որովհետև մենք չենք հասունացել, երբ հասունանաք` Նժդեհը կհայտնվի: Հավատու՞մ եք այդպիսի հնարավորության, Հայ Ազգը արժանի՞ է  այդպիսի առաջնորդության...


Քաղաքականություն բաժնում " Ինչ անել" թեմա կա: Այստեղ քննարկվելիքի հետ անմիջականորեն կապված: Ես մի երկու տողով այնտեղ կարծիք եմ հայտնել: 
Հոգով ու սրտով հավատում եմ,որ ամեն ինչ սկսվում է ինքնագնահատանքից…

Հայ ազգն արժանի՞ է նոր Նժդեհ ունենալու: Ինչ խոսք՝ այո՜: Մեր ոգեղեն Գենն ավելիին է արժանի:Բայց ես չեմ կարծում,որ մեր ազգը հասունացման ճանապարհին է: Մենք հիմա ինքնաոչնչացում ենք ապրում: Մենք դանդաղ մեռնում ենք: Մենք վերադաստիրակվել չենք ուզում…
"Հարկադիր բուժում" է հարկավոր մեր ազգին, նման այն մահացու հիվադին,որը իր կենդանի դիակ լինելը չի հասկանում: Ոչ թե չի ուզում,այլ իսկապես չի հասկանում որ մեռնում է: Ու եթե բախտի բերմամբ հոգացավ մարդ կա կողքին, որը կարող է ասել,լացել կամ ուղղակի ստիպել, որ հասկանա բուժման անհրաժեշտությունը- ուրեմն փրկվելու հույս ունի: Իսկ եթե անտեր է՝ մեռնելու է:Մեր ապրելը, մեզնից բացի, ուրիշ ոչ մեկին պետք չի:Ավելին. որոշների պետք է մեր չլինելը: Գլխացավանք ենք, դարերի վկա,շատ բան ենք տեսել ու լկտիաբար հիշում ենք: Իսկ շատ բան իմացող վկաների հետ լավ բաներ չեն կատարվում, հատկապես եթե այդ վկան ապրելուց հոգնել է…  
Ապերելու հավես ունի այն մարդը,ով ինչ որ անելու բան ունի: Մենք անելու բան չենք գտնում: Ազգին նպատակ է պետք ցույց տալ, ապրելու իմաստ տալ: Ազգային գաղափարախոսությամբ, բայց մարդկային ծովում չկղզիանալով: Մենք հիմա անգաղափար կղզու վրա ենք:
Նայենք մեր ներսը, գնահատենք ինքներս մեզ ու կիսվենք մեր մտքերով իրար հետ: Նժդեհը մեր հոգում էր լույս վառելու, որ ինքներս մեզ գտնեինք: Հետո նոր իրար…
Էսօր էսքանը: Դող իջավ վրաս, գնամ կոնյակվեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Հեղինակ

> Բայց ես չեմ կարծում,որ մեր ազգը հասունացման ճանապարհին է: Մենք հիմա ինքնաոչնչացում ենք ապրում: Մենք դանդաղ մեռնում ենք: Մենք վերադաստիրակվել չենք ուզում…
> "Հարկադիր բուժում" է հարկավոր մեր ազգին, նման այն մահացու հիվադին,որը իր կենդանի դիակ լինելը չի հասկանում: Ոչ թե չի ուզում,այլ իսկապես չի հասկանում որ մեռնում է: Ու եթե բախտի բերմամբ հոգացավ մարդ կա կողքին, որը կարող է ասել,լացել կամ ուղղակի ստիպել, որ հասկանա բուժման անհրաժեշտությունը- ուրեմն փրկվելու հույս ունի: Իսկ եթե անտեր է՝ մեռնելու է:.......: Ազգին նպատակ է պետք ցույց տալ, ապրելու իմաստ տալ: Ազգային գաղափարախոսությամբ, բայց մարդկային ծովում չկղզիանալով: Մենք հիմա անգաղափար կղզու վրա ենք:
> Նայենք մեր ներսը, գնահատենք ինքներս մեզ ու կիսվենք մեր մտքերով իրար հետ: Նժդեհը մեր հոգում էր լույս վառելու, որ ինքներս մեզ գտնեինք:[/I]


*Մի երկու մեկնաբանություն` այս շատ հետաքրքիր գրառմանը:
*
*Նախ` չպետք է վախենալ... մեռնելուց*:  Հնդիկ մտածող Օշոն ասում է. "Մինչև չմեռնեք..."
Մինչև չմեռնեն մեր հայկական ավանդական մտածողությունը, մեր անկենդան ավանդույթները, մեր միֆերը, մեր ինքագնահատականի կարծրատիպերը, մեր անպտուղ-փտած...հայրենասիրությունը, մեր մտավոր դասի ջրիկ գեղեցկախոսությունը...
Հայի հերոսական միջուկը, նրա բնիկ մշակույթն են արժանի Նժդեհին, բայց ոչ նրա հայկական-եվրոչափանիշային -եղեռնական- քուրձերը:

*Այո~, այս ժամին հայոց համար ինքնաճանաչումն ավելի կարևոր է, քան եղեռնաճանաչման խղճալի գործը, որի վրա ծախսում ենք ազգի գերագույն ուժերը:*
Գնահատելի է Juzeppe Balzammo-ի գնահատականը` "մահացու հիվանդ", քանի որ բժիշկների մեր  հեղինակային խումբը հենց այդպիսին է դիտարկում մեր հայրենիքը, սակայն... մի վհատի~ր, J. B., ախտորոշումը դրված է, կոշտ ու անդրդվելի ախտորոշում, որի բանալիներն են  ...Սերը և Գիտելիքը: Նշանակված "բուժման" նպատակներն են` Նոր Կրթության ստեղծում,  ՆՈՐ ՄԱՐԴՈՒ ստեղծում, Նոր որակի պետականության ստեղծում...Սա արդեն երկար պատմություն է...

*Ամփոփեմ` չվախենալ հիվանդությունից, առանց նրա` չկա ապաքինում:
Չվախենալ մահից, որովհետև մինչև ..."չմեռնենք"` իմաստություն չենք ստանա..*.

----------


## Hrayr

> Գնահատելի է Juzeppe Balzammo-ի գնահատականը` "մահացու հիվանդ", քանի որ բժիշկների մեր հեղինակային խումբը հենց այդպիսին է դիտարկում մեր հայրենիքը, սակայն... մի վհատի~ր, J. B., ախտորոշումը դրված է, կոշտ ու անդրդվելի ախտորոշում, որի բանալիներն են ...Սերը և Գիտելիքը: Նշանակված "բուժման" նպատակներն են` Նոր Կրթության ստեղծում, ՆՈՐ ՄԱՐԴՈՒ ստեղծում, Նոր որակի պետականության ստեղծում...Սա արդեն երկար պատմություն է...
> 
> *Ամփոփեմ` չվախենալ հիվանդությունից, առանց նրա` չկա ապաքինում:*
> *Չվախենալ մահից, որովհետև մինչև ..."չմեռնենք"` իմաստություն չենք ստանա..*.


Թույլ տվեք մի փոքր չհամաձայնել ձեր տեսակետին։ 
Նախ ախտորոշումը նշանակված չէ, հակառակը, հիվանդությունը ճարակում է ամբողջ մարմինը։
Նոր կրթություն և այլն դրանք տարբեր մուտացիաներ են որոնք մարդուն բթացման են տանում։ Գիտությունը զարգանում է որպեսզի մարդու որպես մարդ տեսակը վերանա, որպեսզի ապրեն քայլող դիակներ, որը տարածվել է նաև Հայաստանում, ցավով եմ ասում։
Ես իմ սկզբունքներին հավատարիմ մնալով ասեմ, որ այն պահին երբ մարդը թողնում է Աստծուն նա կարցնում է ամեն ինչ։ 
Նժդեհյան գաղափարախոսությունը ոչ այլ ինչ է քան ժամանակի մուտացիա, անօգնականության ճիչ, անզորության ու անտերության խոստովանություն։
Կներեք սա իմ խորին համոզմունքն է, կարող եք չհամաձայնել։

----------


## Fedayi

> Թույլ տվեք մի փոքր չհամաձայնել ձեր տեսակետին։ 
> Նախ ախտորոշումը նշանակված չէ, հակառակը, հիվանդությունը ճարակում է ամբողջ մարմինը։
> Նոր կրթություն և այլն դրանք տարբեր մուտացիաներ են որոնք մարդուն բթացման են տանում։ Գիտությունը զարգանում է որպեսզի մարդու որպես մարդ տեսակը վերանա, որպեսզի ապրեն քայլող դիակներ, որը տարածվել է նաև Հայաստանում, ցավով եմ ասում։
> Ես իմ սկզբունքներին հավատարիմ մնալով ասեմ, որ այն պահին երբ մարդը թողնում է Աստծուն նա կորցնում է ամեն ինչ։ 
> Նժդեհյան գաղափարախոսությունը ոչ այլ ինչ է քան ժամանակի մուտացիա, անօգնականության ճիչ, անզորության ու անտերության խոստովանություն։
> Կներեք սա իմ խորին համոզմունքն է, կարող եք չհամաձայնել։


Նախ` մենք հո միջնադարում չե՞նք. կրկին հավատքն ու գիտությունը հակասու՞մ են միմյանց:
Երկրորդ` հավատքը շատ լավ բան է, բայց մեր պատմության մեջ եղել են դեպքեր, երբ ժողովուրդն այնքան է հույսը Աստծու վրա դրել, որ մոռացել է սրի տեղը: Արդյու՞նքը, հարցնում եմ արդյու՞նքը…
Երրորդ` Նժդեհն այն բացառիկներից է եղել, որը թույլ չի տվել, ի վերջո ներշնչել է ժողովրդին, որ նրանք մատաղացու ոչխարներ չեն, պետք է և կարելի է պայքարել ու հաղթել: Եթե չեմ սխալվում, Աստվածաշունչը չի արգելում ինքնապաշտպանվել: Ու ինչպես վերևում ասվեց, այն ժամանակ ազգը, ազգային ինքնագիտակցությունը իսկապես մեռնում էին, ու Նժդեհն եղավ այն դարմանը, որը ապաքինեց ու կազդուրեց նրան…

----------


## Fedayi

> : Իսկ եթե մերօրյա  Նժդեհը  միայն Ոգու Սուր ունի  և խոսքի  հրեղեն վահան, ապա  ջիփապաշտ ամբոխը չի ճանաչի նրան: 
> Նաև արդարացի լինեմ`արթնության ժամին այդ համայնքը պաշտելի է, նրան տեսել ու սիրել  եմ այդ վսեմ ժամին: Միայն այդ ժամին:
> Գանք հարցիդ, հարգելի Fedayi, այո~, մեր համայնքը պետք է հասունանա, որպեսզի տեսնի իր նոր Նժդեհին, եթե… այդպիսին կա: Այդ  հասունացնող մայրը ժամանակն է լինում, որը  այնպիսի ցավ կարող է տալ համայնքին, որ նա  արթնանա և  կարիք զգա  նոր առաջնորդության…
> Ահա այն ժամին, երբ  նոր առաջնորդը  կստանա  բավականին   նախնական ճանաչում և   իշխանություն, ապա այդ օրվանից կսկսվի  ժողովրդի կրթությունը: Այժմ ժողովուրդը չգիտի, որ ինքը ոգեկան պատերազմի մեջ է, այդ գիտակցությունը ունեն շատ քչերը: Ժողովուրդը չգիտի, որ ինքը գրեթե պարտված է, գրավված է մի կեղծ արժեքային համակարգի կողմից , նա չի ճանաչում իրական թշնամուն, իսկ ամենամեծ թշնամին… ինքն է, իր անհասությունը, իր էթիկայի ցածրությունը: 
>  Իսկ  երբ  մեր երկրին կհաջողվի ստեղծել Նոր Կրթություն, նոր կրթական միջավայր, այնժամ մենք կսկսենք խնամել այսօրվա ծիլերը, որոնք  ապագայում Նժդեհներ կդառնան: Բայց սա արդեն կլինի  Նոր պետականության  խաղաղ, պլանային աշխատանքը:


Երկու դիտարկում ունեմ:
Նախ` կարծում եմ` ձեր նշած մոլորյալներին դարձի բերելու համար ՕՐԻՆԱԿՆԵՐ ԵՆ ՊԵՏՔ, ՑՆՑՈՂ ՕՐԻՆԱԿՆԵՐ: Ինչ տեսնում են, այն էլ սովորում են: Պետք է մի քանի անգամ ցույց տալ ջիպազգիներին ու ջիպապաշտ մոլորյալներին, որ նրանք չեն երկրի տերը: Սրանից հետո, շղթայական ռեակցիայով, նմանատիպ դեպքերում նույնը ժողովուրդը կանի:
Տեսեք, մոտ 2 տարի է /եթե չեմ սխալվում/ Հայաստանում գործում է  պետական համակարգում կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարի հանձնաժողով /գուցե այս մարմնի անունը ճշգրիտ չեմ տալիս/: Բայց...բայց, չկան զիլ, ցնցող, աղմկահար պատժիչ դեպքեր, որոնք կստիպեին զգոնանալ, կարգի հրավիրվել շատերին: Պատժվել են  պետական կառավարման համակարգի միջին օղակների  որոշ մարդիկ միայն: Չե՞ք կարծում, որ մի քանի այսպիսի դեպքերի գրանցման դեպքում, գործի զգալի մասն արված կլինի: Ուղղակի քաղաքական կամք չկա, թե չէ թղթին մնացած օրենքները կարծես թե վատը չեն: 
Հաջորդը` եթե Կառավարությանը մի կողմ թողնենք և այս դերը ստանձնենք մենք` հասարակ քաղաքացիներս. չե՞ք կարծում, որ այս անարխիայի հիերարխիայի դեմ պայքարը պետք է սկսել ստորոտներից...հետո կմանրամասնեմ օրինակներով, եթե կարիք լինի:
Սա էլ իմ կողմից խոսակցության թեզ:

Իդեպ, հարգելի' Հեղինակ,  կարող եք ինձ ուղարկել Ձեր  նշած աշխատությունը: Եթե այո, ես Ձեզ անհատական նամակով կուղարկեմ էլհասցես: Նախապես շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Fedayi

> Մի ընկեր ունեմ Ռուսաստանում, պատկերացրեք` ինչ է ինձ ասում? Ասում ա."Էդքան փոքր երկիր եք, էլի կիսելու բան ունեք?".....Ամոթից գետինը մտա: Նույնիսկ մեր ընտանիքներում 4-5 տարբեր կարծիքներ են, ընդ որում` ծայրահեղ տարբեր ու ոչ կառուցողական: Մի կուրսեցիս էլ, որը մասնակցել ա էդ օրը, ասում ա."20 օրից տեսեք ինչ ենք անելու": Հարազատս չլիներ` հիմա.....: Հարցնում եմ` հստակ ասա` ինչ եք ուզում, չի կարողանում պատասխանել: Ինքն էլ մեղավոր չի, մյուսներն էլ, ուղղակի մարդիկ մինչև կոկորդը կուշտ են: 
> Ուղղակի տենց չեն պայքարում, պետք է պայքարել ամեն տեղ` բուհում, հիվանդանոցում, բանակում, աշխատավայրում, բոլոր հասարակական ինստիտուտներում....բոլորս սուսուփուս նստում ենք նայում էս անարդարություններին, մի հատ ձեռքներին էլ չենք խփում, հետո էլ ասում ենք ստրուկի պես ենք ապրում: Ամեն ինչ այստեղերից է սկսում, հեղափոխությունը` նույնպես: Մի հասարակ օրինակ բերեմ: Սերժի միտինգի օրը լուր եկավ, թե ավտոբուս են բերել, հեսա դասից հանում են ու տանում: Մեր էրեխեքին տենայիք: Դե թող մեկը գար ու ասեր /թեկուզ դեկանը/....շան օրը կգցեինք: Դա է ժողովրդավարությունը, երբ մարդը գիտի իր իրավունքները և պաշտպանում է դրանք:


Հիշեցի գրառումներիցս մեկը, որը կատարել եմ մարտի 1-ի դեպքերից հետո թեմաներից մեկում: Ահա, հենց սա ի նկատի ունեմ...

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Ներքին, անարյուն, էթիկական հեղափոխություն.
> Նոր որակի ազգային պետականության ստեղծում:


Կարծում եմ հարգարժան Հեղինակն էլ սա ի նկատի ուներ: :Think:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հիշեցի գրառումներիցս մեկը, որը կատարել եմ մարտի 1-ի դեպքերից հետո թեմաներից մեկում: Ահա, հենց սա ի նկատի ունեմ...
> 
> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Կարծում եմ հարգարժան Հեղինակն էլ սա ի նկատի ուներ:


Որպեսզի ժողովուրդը գիտակցի, որ ինքը ունի իրավունքներ, ապա պետք է լինի մեկը, որ ժողովրդին ներշնչի այդ միտքը։ Որպեզի ժողովուրդը պայքարի ինչ–որ բանի համար, պետք է մեկը լինի որ նախ արթնացնի այդ պայքարը, այնուհետև առաջնորդի։ Թող պարադոքսալ չթվա, բայց մարդկությունը իր գոյության հին ժամանակներից էլ ունեցել է առաջնորդներ, ղեկավարներ, ու ոչ մի ցեղ, խումբ առանց առաջնորդի յոլա չի գնացել։ Համենայն դեպս ըստ իմ ունեցած գիտելիքների։ Հիմա նախ մի խնդիր է, որ մեր ժողովրդի մեջ առաջնորդներ սկսել են բավականին քիչ ծնվել, այսինքն իրոք մեռնող ժողովրդի նշաններ ենք ցույց տալիս։ Երկրորդ խնդրիրը ժողովրդի գիտակցական մակարդակի բթացումն է, որը ինչպես երևում է, կայուն ու երկարաժամկետ տարվող ստոր քաղաքականություն է՝ հանուն բութ առաջնորդների կարճաժամկետ շահերի։ Ելքը՞, ելքը նման դեպքերում միշտ էլ եղել է ու կարծում եմ կլինի մեկը՝ հեղափոխությունը։ Ժամանակի խնդիր է, կամ էլ մեզ կուտեն, ու չենք հասցնի արդեն… :Think:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Ես իմ սկզբունքներին հավատարիմ մնալով ասեմ, որ այն պահին երբ մարդը թողնում է Աստծուն նա կարցնում է ամեն ինչ։ 
> Նժդեհյան գաղափարախոսությունը ոչ այլ ինչ է քան ժամանակի մուտացիա, անօգնականության ճիչ, անզորության ու անտերության խոստովանություն։
> Կներեք սա իմ խորին համոզմունքն է, կարող եք չհամաձայնել։


Համաձայն չեմ և ահա թե ինչու:Աստծուն փնտրել-գտնելու կոչ է Նժդեհյան գաղափարախոսությունը: Ու այդ որոնումն մեր իսկ ներսում սկսելու կոչ:
_Չգիտէ՞ք, որ Աստծու տաճար էք դուք, եւ Աստծու Հոգին է բնակւում ձեր մէջ։ Եթէ մէկն Աստծու տաճարն ապականի, Աստուած էլ նրան պիտի ապականի. որովհետեւ սուրբ է Աստծու տաճարը, որը դուք էք։_  
Պողոս առաքյալ. Ա Կորնթացիներ. Գլուխ 3-15
Ինքներս մեզ ճանաչելով Աստծուն ենք ճանաչելու- սրբազան գործ է: Ու կասկած չունենաք ինչ էլ որ գտնեք Աստվածային է լինելու: Անգամ եթե գտածդ լինի քո ինքնասիրությունը( ինքնասիրահարվածության հետ չշփոթել),որից էլ ծնվելու է ցեղակցիդ հանդեպ սերը ու վերածվի սիրո Մարդու հանդեպ:

----------


## Fedayi

*Մի օր հայությունը պետք է ների թուրքերին, բայց ոչ թե նրանց առջև ծնկի իջած, այլ նրանց ծնկի իջեցրած։  

Ամեն մի կուսակցության անդամի նշանաբանը պետք է լինի՝ կուսակցությանս հետ, բայց ազգիս համար։ 

Սիրիր վեհը, գեղեցիկը և հերոսականը նույնիսկ թշնամիներիդ մեջ: 

Հայաստանը և ճշմարտությունը` ահա իմ աստվածությունները: 

Ուժերիցդ վեր չէ որևէ պարտականություն, որքան էլ ծանր լինի դա, եթե գտնում ես, որ պարտական ես անելու դա: 

Կռիվներում  հերոսանալուց ավելի դժվար է կյանքում հերոսական կեցվածք ունենալը: 

Ով տառապանքից է փախչում, կատարելությունից է փախչում: 

Արդար է հաղթանակդ, երբ այն արդար է համարում պարտված թշնամիդ իսկ: 

Մարտնչիր, որ ճանաչես քեզ, և ճանաչեն քեզ:        

                                                                                                                                         Գ. Նժդեհ*

----------


## Հեղինակ

> _Նախ` կարծում եմ` ձեր նշած մոլորյալներին դարձի բերելու համար ՕՐԻՆԱԿՆԵՐ ԵՆ ՊԵՏՔ, ՑՆՑՈՂ ՕՐԻՆԱԿՆԵՐ: Ինչ տեսնում են, այն էլ սովորում են: Պետք է մի քանի անգամ ցույց տալ ջիպազգիներին ու ջիպապաշտ մոլորյալներին, որ նրանք չեն երկրի տերը: Կառավարությանը մի կողմ թողնենք և այս դերը ստանձնենք մենք` հասարակ քաղաքացիներս. չե՞ք կարծում, որ այս անարխիայի հիերարխիայի դեմ պայքարը պետք է սկսել ստորոտներից...հետո կմանրամասնեմ օրինակներով, եթե կարիք լինի_:


*Սոցիալական ռևանշի ճանապարհը ոչինչ չի տա, սոցիալական ընդվզումը ոչին չի տա, այլ միայն մի հարստահարողին  կփոխարինի մեկ ուրիշը: Անհրաժեշտ է ՈԳՈՒ ՃԱՆԱՊԱՐՀԻ ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ  և դրան համապատասխան`  նոր մարտավարության ընտրություն:*




> _Վիշապ-ի խոսքերից  
> Ելքը՞, ելքը նման դեպքերում միշտ էլ եղել է ու կարծում եմ կլինի մեկը՝ հեղափոխությունը_։


*Այո~, ՀԵՂԱՓՈԽՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, բայց միայն Ոգու և Աշխարհայացքի ասպարեզում: Մնացած հեղափոխությունները, ընդվզումները պատրանք են, դրանք վարպետորեն օգտագործվում են իշխանության գրավման համար, իսկ հեղափոխական զանգվածը շատ քիչ անց դառնում է հպատակ ամբոխ: Իսկ իրական հեղափոխության համար անհրաժեշտ է ԱՌԱՋՆՈՐԴ: Ստեղծե~ք այդ Առաջնորդին, գտե~ք նրան,  և նա ... 
*

----------


## Վիշապ

> *Այո~, ՀԵՂԱՓՈԽՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, բայց միայն Ոգու և Աշխարհայացքի ասպարեզում: Մնացած հեղափոխությունները, ընդվզումները պատրանք են, դրանք վարպետորեն օգտագործվում են իշխանության գրավման համար, իսկ հեղափոխական զանգվածը շատ քիչ անց դառնում է հպատակ ամբոխ: Իսկ իրական հեղափոխության համար անհրաժեշտ է ԱՌԱՋՆՈՐԴ: Ստեղծե~ք այդ Առաջնորդին, գտե~ք նրան,  և նա ... 
> *


Հարգանքներիս խորին հավաստիքը։ Դուք պայծառ մարդ եք, գրեթե միշտ կարդում եմ Ձեր մտքերը։ Ինչ վերաբերում է ոգու և աշխարհայացքի ասպարեզում համաժողովրդական հեղափոխության բռնկմանը, ապա դրա համար հարկավոր է ցնցում։ Միայն կրիտիկական վիճակներում է, որ շատ մարդկանց ուղեղը սկսում է թափով աշխատել ու բացվում են նոր կանալներ։ Իսկ նման վիճակ կարող է ստեղծել հենց քաղաքացիական հեղափոխությունը, բայց որը ներկա դրությամբ անհնար է առանց պայծառ առաջնորդի ու կազմակերպման։ Ավելի վատ տարբերակ է պատերազմը, որի մասին չեմ ուզում մտածել։ Իսկ ինքնարբուխ համաժողովրդական ընդվզման համար գիտակցություն է պետք, որը ավաղ հիմա խամրած ու թաղված է մարդկանց ստամոքսներում ու առօրյա կենցաղային արհեստական խնդիրներն ու դարի տեխնոլոգիական խաղալիքները ավելի ու ավելի խորն են բթացնում գիտակցությունը ու վիժեցնում հերթական համամարդկային հոգևոր վերածնունդը։

----------


## Հեղինակ

> _Ինչ վերաբերում է ոգու և աշխարհայացքի ասպարեզում համաժողովրդական հեղափոխության բռնկմանը, ապա դրա համար հարկավոր է ցնցում։ Միայն կրիտիկական վիճակներում է, որ շատ մարդկանց ուղեղը սկսում է թափով աշխատել ու բացվում են նոր կանալներ։ Իսկ նման վիճակ կարող է ստեղծել հենց քաղաքացիական հեղափոխությունը, բայց որը ներկա դրությամբ անհնար է առանց պայծառ առաջնորդի ու կազմակերպման։ Ավելի վատ տարբերակ է պատերազմը, որի մասին չեմ ուզում մտածել։ Իսկ ինքնարբուխ համաժողովրդական ընդվզման համար գիտակցություն է պետք, որը ավաղ հիմա խամրած ու թաղված է մարդկանց ստամոքսներում ու առօրյա կենցաղային արհեստական խնդիրներն ու դարի տեխնոլոգիական խաղալիքները ավելի ու ավելի խորն են բթացնում գիտակցությունը ու վիժեցնում հերթական համամարդկային հոգևոր վերածնունդը։_


Այո~, վիճակը թեթև չէ, բայց մի վհատե~ք: Աշխատում են ոչ միայն մարդկանց խմբերը կամ մարդկային կամքը, Կյանքի ստեղծագործությանը մասնակցում են Տիեզերքի և Մոլորակի մեխանիզմները: Այս պահին անհրաժեշտ է ճիշտ ճանաչել Ոգու աղբյուրները...Տեղադրում եմ մի հատված "Ինչ ուղիով տանել Հայաստանը" գրքից.

*Այս աշխատության մեջ արդեն նշել ենք, թե Կյանքի գիտությունը, Գոյի օրենքները գրված են ազգի ժառանգական գաղտնագրերի ու մշակույթի մեջ: Հայոց համար Կյանքի գիտության հիմնական աղբյուրը հայոց լեզուն է և բարբառները` ազգի ծագումնաբանության ե հոգեկերտվածքի գանձարանը, ապա «Սասնա ծռեր» էպոսը` հայ մարդու Էության, ապրելակերպի և ապագա ճանապարհի հանրագիտարանը: Սրանց գալիս է լրացնելու մեր բանավոր բառուբանը – վիպասքների, հեքիաթների, ավանդությունների այն շարքր, որից շողարձակում է հայի բնիկ էությունը` արդարամիտ, ազատ ու հերոսական: Ապա հետևում է հայոց շողշողուն պոեզիան, որի կատարները մխրճված են Հրե երկնքի մեջ և խոսում են Ստեղծողի հետ – Նարեկացին և Թումանյանր, որոնք վերին հիերարխիկ ոլորտներում ներկայացնում են Հայաստանը:
Տիեզերքից Հայկական բարձրավանդակի բնիկ տերը ստացել է ռիթմերի մի գերազանց շարք, որր ձևափոխվել է նրա մեջ և դարձել է հայկական պար – այդ ռիթմերի տակ պարում են մեր լեռներր. հայ այրերը ու կանայք  –   թև–թևի, վարից–վեր, երկրից դեպի երկինք, – հայոց պարի մեջ տրոփում է Տիեզերքի Սիրտը: Վերին աշխարհների հնչող ոլորտներից հայը  ստացել  մեղեդիների մի նախաստեղծ շարք, որը ձև ու գույն է ստացել նրա հոգու և մարմնի մեջ, աշխատանքի ու ստեղծումի պահին, դարձել Է հայ երգ
– Տիեզերական շարակնոց. այդ երգով հայը խոսում է Տիեզերքի սրտի հետ:
Ահա այս մշակույթր, որպես թանկարժեք համաձուլվածք, միշտ տրոփել է հայի էության մեջ, բայց երբեք չի եղել, որ այն իրեն արժանի պետականություն և սոցիալական կյանք ստեղծի Հայկական բարձրավանդակում: Չէր էլ կարող, նյութապաշտության հազարամյակները չէին թողնում, որ տիեզերածին մշակույթը լիարժեք մարմնավորվի պետական և սոցիալական ձևերի մեջ, դառնա նրանց էությանը:
Բայց ահա հնչել է մի ժամ, մոտենում է մի պատմական հանգրվան, երբ նյութապաշտությունը, հասած իր բարձրակետին, պետք Է փլուզվի և նյութի ավերակների վրա ագգի ոգին պետք է ձգտի մի նոր աշխարհ ստեղծել: Այդ պահին ազգին առաջնորդող ուժը լինելու Է նրա մշակույթը, որր երբեք չի փլատակվում, այլ արհավիրքների մեջ շողում է որպես բյուրեղակերտ մի բուրգ, որի գագաթը մխրճված է Տիեզերքի մեջ, իսկ հիմքը դրված է ոգու նյութականացված գանձերի վրա:
Նյութականի փլուզման, մոլորակային կատակլիզմի այդ ժամին ազգը պետք Է ունենա Վերածնության Ծրագիրը, ազգային իր գաղափարը` ձև ու կերպարանք ստացած, այնքա°ն պարզ ու զորեղ, որ հասկանալի լինի Հայ Աշխատավորին:
Ազգային գաղափարախոսությանը թղթի ու թանաքի, նույնիսկ աշխատանքի ու քրտինքի պտուղը չի կարող լինել, – այն Սիրո ու Հավատի,  ճշմարտության  և Գիտելիքի գավակն է: Իսկ այս ծնող ակունքները ապրում են Հայ Մշակույթի մեջ, – նրանց կարող Է հասնել, այդ ակունքներից կարող է խմել միայն մշակութապաշտ հոգին: Եթե մեկը կասի, թե ինքը Սիրո ու Հավատի մեջ է, Աստվածորդու խոսքի հետևորդն է ու գործում Է նրա հովանու տակ, բայց այդ մեկը չի տեսնում Հայ Գեղջուկին, չի զգում նրա ստեղծած աստվածաշունչ մշակույթը, ապա նա չի կարոդ հայի վերածնության ծրագիրը գրի առնել և ոչ Էլ Աստվածորդու սիրելին լինել: Եվ եթե մեկը կասի, թե ինքը ճշմարտության ու Գիտելիքի ասպետն Է, անցել է բոլոր կրոնների և ուսմունքների բովով, բայց այդ մեկը չի տեսնում հայոց անշուք մատուռներից ու խաչքարերից, մագաղաթյա Էջերից ու շքեղ բառուբանից բխող տիեզերական գիտելիքի լույսը` նա չի կարող մեր ապագայի գիրը կարդալ: Միակ բանալին, որով ազգի ընտրյալ զավակների համար կբացվի Մշակույթի տաճարը և այնտեղ պարփակված Ծրագիրը` զոհաբերական Սերն Է առ Հայրենիքը, Ազգը, սեփական ծնողն ու ընտանիքը և, վերջին հաշվով` Սերը առ Վերինը: Միայն երկրի Սասնա Ծռերը կարող են ունենալ այն իմաստությանը, որով կբացվի Ծրագիրը և այդ Ծռերը այսօր Հայաստանում անում են վերածնության գործը:
*

----------


## Վիշապ

> Այո~, վիճակը թեթև չէ, բայց մի վհատե~ք: Աշխատում են ոչ միայն մարդկանց խմբերը կամ մարդկային կամքը, Կյանքի ստեղծագործությանը մասնակցում են Տիեզերքի և Մոլորակի մեխանիզմները: Այս պահին անհրաժեշտ է ճիշտ ճանաչել Ոգու աղբյուրները...


Գիտեք, ես՝ նվաստս իրականում կարծում եմ, թե մեր դժբախտություններից մեկն այն է, որ մենք չափից դուրս ենք մեզ «հատուկ» ազգ համարում, ու նաև ազգայնական մտածելակերպը մեզ մոտ չափից դուրս շեշտվելով դառել է պարզապես մակերեսային ավանդույթ՝ առանց խորքային հիմնավորումների, որի վրա սևեռվելով մենք մոռանում ենք ներկա գոյություն ունեցող պետության մասին առհասարակ։ Հիմա հաճախ լինում են պահեր երբ ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը թվում է թե հակասության մեջ է մտնում պետական շահերի հետ, ու չգիտես թե որն է առաջնայինը։ Ինչ վերաբերում  է Ձեր գրքին ու Ձեր մտքերին, ապա գուցե մեզ նման ժողովրդի համար ազգայնակա՞նն է շարժիչ ու հոգևոր ուժը ներկա պահին։ Գուցե և ոչ, թերևս համոզիչ չէ ինձ համար։ «Ժաննա Դը՛Արկ» ֆիլմը հիշո՞ւմ եք, այն վերջինը՝ Միլա Յովովիչի մասնակցությամբ։ Այն որ ասում է՝ ինձ նշան երևաց գետնին ընկած թրի տեսքով, իսկ վանականի հոգին նրան պատասխանում է տարբեր սցենարներով, ասենք մեկին սպանել են այդտեղ և նրա թուրը մնացել է, կամ կռիվ է եղել և կռվից հետո մեկը նետել է, իսկ Ժաննան չգիտես ինչու ընտրում է միակ տարբերակը, որ այդ թուրը գետնին է իջեցվել ամպերի միջից, Աստծո զորությամբ որպես նշան։ Հիմա մենք նույն հուսահատվածի պես հույսներս դրել ենք միայն այն բանի վրա որ մենք հատուկ ժողովուրդ ենք, Նարեկացի ու Թումանյան ենք ունեցել, ուրեմն նշան կա, որ մենք չենք կարող հենց այնպես կործանվել(Չնայած Ժաննան սրբագործվեց, մեծ պատիվ բերելով Ֆրանսիային ու ֆրանսիացիներին գուցե մե՞նք էլ ունենանք մեր Ժաննան)։ Չգիտեմ, չափից դուրս հուզական չի՞ հնչում արդյոք։ Իսկապե՞ս հայերս հատուկ ազգ ենք մեր Նարեկացիով ու Թումանյանով։ Օրինակ ինձ թվում է թե հույները այդ պարագայում գերբնական ազգ են, քանի որ մի ողջ փիլիսոփաների բանակ են տվել աշխարհին ու գիտությունների գիտության մարդկությանը հայտնի արմատները սկիզբ են առնում հենց հույներից։ Կամ ասենք օրինակ Ֆրանսուա Ռաբլեն նույնպես լուսապայծառ մարդ է եղել, որի «Գարգանտյո ւան և Պանտագրյուելը» մեծ բավականությամբ կարդում եմ արդեն որերորդ անգամ, ուրեմն ֆրանսիացիներն էլ ահագին հպարտանալու բան ունեն, միայն հենց այս մարդուն վկայակոչելով։ Կամ ֆրանսիացի խաղողագործը հավանաբար ոչնչով վատը չի հայ քարից հաց քամող գյուղացուց։ Միգուցե սխալվու՞մ եմ :Think:  Ինձ միշտ դուր չեն եկել այս ազգայնական մոտիվացիաները, որոնց մեջ ազգային ամբիցիաներ եմ տեսնում, սեփական թուլություններին ներողամտորեն նայելու միտում… Մի տեսակ օբյեկտիվության վակուում կա, որից ես շնչահեղձ եմ լինում։

----------


## Fedayi

> *1. Սոցիալական ռևանշի ճանապարհը ոչինչ չի տա, սոցիալական ընդվզումը ոչին չի տա, այլ միայն մի հարստահարողին  կփոխարինի մեկ ուրիշը: Անհրաժեշտ է ՈԳՈՒ ՃԱՆԱՊԱՐՀԻ ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ  և դրան համապատասխան`  նոր մարտավարության ընտրություն:*
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Այո~, ՀԵՂԱՓՈԽՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, բայց միայն Ոգու և Աշխարհայացքի ասպարեզում: Մնացած հեղափոխությունները, ընդվզումները պատրանք են, դրանք վարպետորեն օգտագործվում են իշխանության գրավման համար, իսկ հեղափոխական զանգվածը շատ քիչ անց դառնում է հպատակ ամբոխ: Իսկ իրական հեղափոխության համար անհրաժեշտ է ԱՌԱՋՆՈՐԴ: Ստեղծե~ք այդ Առաջնորդին, գտե~ք նրան,  և նա ... 
> *


1.-ի համար` ամենևին էլ ռևանշիստական տրամադրություններ չունեմ.Կառավարության դեպքում խոսքս հենց այն մարդու մասին է, որը այդքան ուժեղ կգտնվի, գործը իր և իր շրջապատի շահերից բարձր կդասի և կտա  այդ ՕՐԻՆԱԿՆԵՐԸ:
Քաղաքացիների դեպքում խոսքս այն մասին է, որ գետնաքարշության աստիճանից բարձրանալու համար սկսենք պայքարել մեր նվազագույն, սկզբի համար նույնիսկ ամենապրիմիտիվ թվացող իրավունքների համար, իմանանք դրանք, դրանք պաշտպանելու ձևերն ու միջոցները, դիմենք դրանց և այլն...Օրվա ընթացքում կփորձեմ մանրամասնել:
Իհարկե, հարգելի Հեղինակ, խորքային լուծումը Ձեր մատնանշած մշակութային և աշխարհայացքի հեղափոխությունն է, որը ավելի շուտ, էվոլյուցիոն գործընթաց է, քան` ռեվոլուցիոն: Դրա գործադրման կոնկրետ ձևերի մասին, կարծում եմ, դեռ կխոսենք: Սակայն, ինչու վերջապես չսկսենք անել այն, ինչը կարող ենք անել հենց այսօր: Ախր, էնքան ստորացած, կոտրված վիճակում ենք երբեմն, որ դա էլ չենք գիտակցում, այնինչ` միայն սկսել է պետք...
2.-ի համար մի լավ խոսք կա, մոտավորապես այսպես. "Հեղափոխությունները հնարում են հանճարները, իրականացնում ռոմանտիկները, իսկ օգտվում են տականքները": :Smile:

----------


## Հեղինակ

Ողջունում եմ Վիշապ-ի նախորդ գրառումը`սկզբից մինչև վերջ, դրա համար մեջբերում չեմ անում: Եվ ահա թե ինչու: Բերում եմ միայն բանաձևերը` նյութը շատ չծանրաբեռնելու համար.

-Նեղ ազգայնականությունը այն թակարդն է, որի մեջ որպես օրենք հայտնվում է հայ մտավորականը և այնտեղ մնում... "Հայ մտավորական" հասկացությունը այժմ, մեծավ մասամբ, մի երևույթ է,  որի կերպարը ապակողմնորոշիչ երիտասարդության համար: Բացառությունը` բնիկ մշակույթի այն կրողներն են, որոնք վերժամանակյա գործ են անում:

- Հայ մտավորականը, որպես օրենք, փաթաթվում է իր գավառական հանդերձի մեջ և ԱՇԽԱՐՀԱՃԱՆԱՉՄԱՆ չի գնում: Նրան բավարարում են`" Մեր Թումանյանը, Նարեկացին..." Համաձայն եմ Վիշապ- ի հետ:

-Այնուհանդերձ, ուշադրություն, բարեկամս` ԱՇԽԱՐՀԱՃԱՆԱՉՈՒՄԸ  ՍԿՍՎՈՒՄ Է  ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ՄՇԱԿՈՒՅԹԻ ՃԱՆԱՉՈՒՄԻՑ:   Համամարդկային Ոգու բանալին Քո Լեզվի, Քո Հայրենիքի, Քո Լանդշաֆտի, Քո Պարի, Քո Պոեզիայի...մեջ է: Առանց այս Սիրո`մարդու և մտավորականի սիրտը դատարկ խորան է մնալու: Սիրել, ունենալ այս ամենը և... ապա ՃԱԽՐԵԼ ԱՇԽԱՐՀՈՒՄ: Ահա այսպիսի մեկը եթե կասի` Թումանյա~ն, ապա սա ուրիշ...Թումանյան կլինի...

-Իրական, մեծագույն սերը առ հայրենին անպայման բերելու է ՀԱՅՐԵՆԻՔԻ ԱՐԱՏՆԵՐԻ ԳԻՏԱԿՑՄԱՆԸ և ՃԱՆԱՉՄԱՆԸ: Սա ուղեկցվում է Համաշխարհային Կյանքի արատների 
գիտակցությամբ և ճանաչմամբ: Մեր ազգային հիվանդությունների վերջին ախտորոշողները Թումանյանն էր և Նժդեհը:

-Հայ ներկա կյանքի արատների ճանաչումը` քաղաքական պայքարի  կամ մտավոր դասի ԲՈՂՈՔԻ ՀՐԱՊԱՐԱԿԱԽՈՍՈՒԹՅԱՆ միջոցով` անպտուղ գործ է, քանի որ սրանք տեսնում են ...տեսանելի, մակերեսային պատճառները և ոչ համամարդկային, կասեի` տիեզերական  պատճառագիտությունը...Այդպիսի մակերեսային պոռթկումներ էին նույնիսկ Սիլվա Կապուտիկյանի հրապարակային ընդվզումները, էլ չեմ ասում Հրաչյա Մաթևոսյանը, Լևոն Անանյանը... Այս երեք անձի հետ էլ նպատակասլաց շփվել եմ և ...հայոց սահմանափակության պատը չի հաջողվել փշրել: Հույսը` մեր նոր երիտասարդությունն է...

Նորից եկա նույն կոչին`ՄԻ~ ՎՀԱՏԵՔ... Այս սերունդը կարող է, ԼՈՒԾԵԼՈՒ Է  այս խնդիրը... Հարգելի Վիշապ, ուղարկեք ձեր էլփոստի հասցեն, կուղարկեմ Հայոց Արատաբանության մի ձեռնարկ, որը, հուսով եմ,  կլցնի "օբյեկտիվության վակուումը"...

Հենց նոր տեսա Fedayi- ի գրառումը, կարձագանքեմ ավելի ուշ...Ողջյուն բոլորիդ:

----------


## Հեղինակ

Գրառումը կիսատ էր գնացել, ավելացնում եմ`
Այդպիսի մակերեսային պոռթկումներ էին նույնիսկ Սիլվա Կապուտիկյանի հրապարակային ընդվզումները, էլ չեմ ասում Հրաչյա Մաթևոսյանը, Լևոն Անանյանը... Այս երեք անձի հետ էլ նպատակասլաց շփվել եմ և ...հայոց սահմանափակության պատը չի հաջողվել փշրել: Հույսը` մեր նոր երիտասարդությունն է...

Նորից եկա նույն կոչին`ՄԻ~ ՎՀԱՏԵՔ... Այս սերունդը կարող է, ԼՈՒԾԵԼՈՒ Է այս խնդիրը... Հարգելի Վիշապ, ուղարկեք ձեր էլփոստի հասցեն, կուղարկեմ Հայոց Արատաբանության մի ձեռնարկ, որը, հուսով եմ, կլցնի "օբյեկտիվության վակուումը"...

Հենց նոր տեսա Fedayi- ի գրառումը, կարձագանքեմ ավելի ուշ...Ողջյուն բոլորիդ:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Ինձ միշտ դուր չեն եկել այս ազգայնական մոտիվացիաները, որոնց մեջ ազգային ամբիցիաներ եմ տեսնում, սեփական թուլություններին ներողամտորեն նայելու միտում… Մի տեսակ օբյեկտիվության վակուում կա, որից ես շնչահեղձ եմ լինում։


Շատ ճիշտ դիտարկում: 
Ինքագնահատությունը շատ հաճախ վեր է ածվում ինքաարդարացման: Սխալ է ու մեղադրելի է դա: Սեփական թուլություններն ու թերությունները հայտնաբերելը դրանք կոծկելու նպատակով չպիտի արվի, այլ դրանցից ազատվելու, որակապես ավելի բարձր մարդ դառնալու համար: Մաքրվելու հոգով,մտքով ու մարմնով: Մաքրելու ինքդ քեզ, որ այլոց էլ կարողանաս օգտակար լինել: 

_…Ինքս ինձնից եմ հեռանում և կամուրջները ետդարձի ես չեմ այրում,
 Ես հեռանում եմ, որ դառնամ ազատ, փակված դռներ բանամ…_

Չվախենալ երբ կպարզեմ, որ այնքան էլ լավ մարդ չեմ, այլ ուրախանալ որ ճշմարտությունը իմացել եմ և լուրջ անելիք ունեմ: Ինքս ինձ պիտի փոխեմ:

----------


## Fedayi

*Ի զեն…Ես կուզեի այս ռազմատենչը շրթունքներիս մեռնել: 

Ների′ր, Տե′ր իմ, ների′ր, եթե մի օր հայրենիքիս օգնելու համար մեղանչեմ քո դեմ: 

Արժանի չես հայրենիքիդ, եթե այն չես դավանում որպես գերագույն նպատակ, իսկ անձդ` իբրև միջոց: 

Մայրերի ափի մեջ պիտի փնտրել ազգերի ճակատագիրը: 

Գերեզման են ուզում մեռելները, անցո′րդ: Ա~խ, երանի~ հայրենի հողում,  հողի քնով քնած երջանիկներին, երի′ցս  երանի~: 

Անցո′րդ, կա′նգ առ, կանգ, անցո′րդ, այս անհայտ հողաթմբի առջև, որում ինձ տրված չէ հանգչել:

Ապրելու արժանի չէ միայն իրեն համար ապրողը: 

Մեր անձի վրայ տարած յաղթանակը՝ ահա՛ հիմքը մեր այլ կարգի յաղթանակնների:

Ոյժը չէ պակասում քեզ, այլ՝ ուժեղ լինելու կամքը:  

Գ. Նժդեհ*

----------


## Հեղինակ

> _1.-ի համար` ամենևին էլ ռևանշիստական տրամադրություններ չունեմ.Կառավարության դեպքում խոսքս հենց այն մարդու մասին է, որը այդքան ուժեղ կգտնվի, գործը իր և իր շրջապատի շահերից բարձր կդասի և կտա  այդ ՕՐԻՆԱԿՆԵՐԸ:
> Քաղաքացիների դեպքում խոսքս այն մասին է, որ գետնաքարշության աստիճանից բարձրանալու համար սկսենք պայքարել մեր նվազագույն, սկզբի համար նույնիսկ ամենապրիմիտիվ թվացող իրավունքների համար, իմանանք դրանք, դրանք պաշտպանելու ձևերն ու միջոցները, դիմենք դրանց և այլն......
>  Սակայն, ինչու վերջապես չսկսենք անել այն, ինչը կարող ենք անել հենց այսօր: Ախր, էնքան ստորացած, կոտրված վիճակում ենք երբեմն, որ դա էլ չենք գիտակցում, այնինչ` միայն սկսել է պետք..._
> "


*Վերվախավից որևէ մեկը կարո՞ղ է գնալ իրական  նոր քաղաքականության...և ցույց տալ այդ ՕՐԻՆԱԿՆԵՐԸ*: Ցավոք, չի կարող. եթե նույնիսկ նրա բարձրագույն մոտիվացիան լինի սոցիալական արդարության հաստատումը` դա բավարար չի լինի հանրությունը առողջացնելու, քանի որ հիվանդությունը արդեն խորն է գնացել և ԷԹԻԿԱՅԻ ՏԻՐՈՒՅԹՈՒՄ Է... Իսկ այնտեղ կարելի է գործել միայն ՍԻՐՈ, ԳԻՏԵԼԻՔԻ և ՀԱՎԱՏԻ  լծակներով: Դրա համար անհրաժեշտ է Վերնախավի ԳԻՏԱԿՑՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԸՆԴԼԱՅՆՈՒՄ: Նաև` ազգային զանգվածի...
Ահա ԳՈՐԾ-ի առաջին ասպարեզը...

"Նվազագույն իրավունքներ"...վատ նպատակ չէ, բայց...խեղճ նպատակ է: Ֆրանսիական հեղափոխությունը ծնել է այս Աշխարհակարգը, որը գենետիկ հիվանդ է: Մեր Համազգային Շարժումը ծնել է...Երրորդ Հանրապետությունը, որի անկյալ էթիկայի համար մի երկու հազար տարի ամոթ ենք ապրելու: *Հետևաբար, ՆՈՐ  ՆՊԱՏԱԿ   ՊԵՏՔ Է ԴՆԵՆՔ:  Եվ արդեն դրված է. Համամոլորակային նորոգման համատեքստում` ՆՈՐ ՈՐԱԿԻ ՊԵՏԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՍՏԵՂԾՈՒՄ:* 

Ահա ԳՈՐԾ-ի երկրորդ ասպարեզը..

*"Ինչը կարող ենք անել հենց այսօր".-ՀԵՆՑ ԱՅՍՕՐ ԳԻՏԱԿՑԵԼ`ՔԵԶԱՆԻ~Ց, ՔԵԶԱՆԻ~Ց, ՔԵԶԱՆԻ~Ց Է ԿԱԽՎԱԾ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ԱՊԱԳԱՆ:  Ուրեմն`ԻՆՔՆԱՃԱՆԱՉՈՒՄ և ԻՆՔՆԱԿԵՐՏՈՒՄ:*

Ահա ԳՈՐԾ-ի երրորդ ասպարեզը...
Եվ սկսել...ԱՅՍՕՐՎԱՆԻՑ:

----------


## Fedayi

> [B]Դրա համար անհրաժեշտ է Վերնախավի ԳԻՏԱԿՑՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԸՆԴԼԱՅՆՈՒՄ: Նաև` ազգային զանգվածի...
> Ահա ԳՈՐԾ-ի առաջին ասպարեզը...
> 
> *Հետևաբար, ՆՈՐ  ՆՊԱՏԱԿ   ՊԵՏՔ Է ԴՆԵՆՔ:  Եվ արդեն դրված է. Համամոլորակային նորոգման համատեքստում` ՆՈՐ ՈՐԱԿԻ ՊԵՏԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՍՏԵՂԾՈՒՄ:* 
> 
> Ահա ԳՈՐԾ-ի երկրորդ ասպարեզը..
> 
> *"Ինչը կարող ենք անել հենց այսօր".-ՀԵՆՑ ԱՅՍՕՐ ԳԻՏԱԿՑԵԼ`ՔԵԶԱՆԻ~Ց, ՔԵԶԱՆԻ~Ց, ՔԵԶԱՆԻ~Ց Է ԿԱԽՎԱԾ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ԱՊԱԳԱՆ:  Ուրեմն`ԻՆՔՆԱՃԱՆԱՉՈՒՄ և ԻՆՔՆԱԿԵՐՏՈՒՄ:*
> 
> ...


Ահա', պարզ է: Կարծես թե ախտորոշումը տվեցինք: Դեղամիջոցն էլ նշանակեցինք: Մնում է ստիպել, որ մեր հիվանդը ընդունի այն: Բայց ո՞վ կարող է բացատրել դա նրան, ինչպե՞ս: Հասկանում եմ` ես: Ես դա կասեմ, կքարոզեմ իմ քրոջը, ընկերներին, մտերիմներին, իմ երեխաներին վերջապես, իսկ...իսկ, տնտեսագիտական եզրաբանությամբ ասեմ, ինչպե՞ս դուրս գանք զանգվածային շուկա, ինչպե՞ս ստիպենք մեխանիզմին աշխատել...շարունակենք զրույցը, ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է... :Think:

----------


## FactorX

Իրա խոսքերից մեկն էլ ես ասեմ, որը որ ոչ մի տեղ չի հրապարակվել
«Մի հոգու ես սպանում ասում են մարդասպան, 100 հոգու ես սպանում ասում են հերոս»
Գիտեմ որ շատերը ինձ կքարկոծեն ասածներիս համար բայց Նժդեհը իրա կյանքում եղելա մարդասպան, որպես հայրենասեր ինքը մեծ գործերա արել, բայց հիմնվելով «նպատակը արդարացնում է միջոցները» կարգախոսի վրա:
Ես իրա դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ, միայն իրականությունն եմ ասում, ես ծնունդով այնտեղից եմ որտեղից որ Նժդեհը ու իրա մասին լսել եմ ոչ միայն դասագրքերից…

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> Նորից եկա նույն կոչին`ՄԻ~ ՎՀԱՏԵՔ... Այս սերունդը կարող է, ԼՈՒԾԵԼՈՒ Է այս խնդիրը... Հարգելի Վիշապ, ուղարկեք ձեր էլփոստի հասցեն, կուղարկեմ Հայոց Արատաբանության մի ձեռնարկ, որը, հուսով եմ, կլցնի "օբյեկտիվության վակուումը"...


Բարև Ձեզ։ Անչափ շնորհակալ եմ ձեռնարկի համար, այն հրաշալի էր գրված ու բավականին օբյեկտիվ ու դառն էր, ինչպես սովորաբար լինում են ճշմարտությունները :Smile:  Եթե Դուք դեմ չեք, ապա ես այն կտեղադրեմ այլ էջերում, կամ հղում կանեմ Ձեր կայքին որպեսզի ինձ ծանոթ մարդիկ կարդան։ Ինչ վերաբերում է մարդկանց փոխվելուն, կամ սթափվելուն, կամ գիտակցության գալուն ու ինքնաճանաչմանը հասնելուն, ապա հասկացողն ու սթափը նվաստիս կարծիքով 2000 տարի առաջ էլ էին հասկացող ու սթափ, իսկ բթամիտները նույնքան տարի առաջ էլ նույն ձևի բթամիտ էին, ու մարդկության զարգացման պատմության մեջ ոչինչ էլ իրականում չի զարգացել, բացի տեխնիկայից ու գործիքներից, իսկ մարդը մնացել է նույնը։ Չգիտեմ ինչպես կավարտվի այս ամենը, ավելի շուտ կռահում եմ, որ կրիտիկական վիճակների հաճախակի դառնալուն զուգընթաց կսրվի նաև բևեռացումը մարդկանց մեջ, ու ի վերջո մարդկությունը կբաժանվի որակապես տարբեր նոր խմբերի, որտեղ կրոն, ազգություն, ռասսա այլևս դեր չեն խաղա, քանզի կլինեն այլ հատկանիշներ, որոնք հիմա չեն երևում։ Դա հեռավոր ապագայում։ Իսկ հիմա հայերիս իսկապես անհրաժեշտ է խելքի գալ, քանզի եթե նույնիսկ հաշվի չառնենք բոլոր մեզ սպառնացող մարտահրավերները, ապա պետք է գոնե հասկանալ որ ԱՄՈԹ է, կարելի է քաղաքակիրթ ու մարդավայել ապրել ու զարգանալ, իսկ մենք… :Sad:  չնայած ու՞մ ինչ հասկացնես… մորթապաշտ ու խաշային մտածելակերպի տեր մարդը երբեք էլ չի հասկանա, քանի չի եղել ուժեղ ու պայծառ լիդեր իր համախոհ մարդկանց հզոր բանակով ու չի բզել բոլորին։ Նժդեհն էլ ոչինչ չկարողացավ ի վերջո անել, մեզնից բան դուրս չի գա մի խոսքով :Blush:

----------


## Հեղինակ

> _Ահա', պարզ է: Կարծես թե ախտորոշումը տվեցինք: Դեղամիջոցն էլ նշանակեցինք: Մնում է ստիպել, որ մեր հիվանդը ընդունի այն: Բայց ո՞վ կարող է բացատրել դա նրան, ինչպե՞ս_:


Մատը Ճիշտ տեղ դրեցիք: Որևէ գործ կարող է հաջողություն ունենալ, եթե ունենա ճիշտ մեթոդաբանություն: Ուրեմն` ԻՆՉՊԵ՞Ս  հիվանդ հանրությանը տալ դեղամիջոց- ԳԻՏԵԼԻՔԸ:  Բանալին Կրթությունն է, որն սկսվում է հղի կնոջ և պտղի կրթությունից և ավարտվում է ...Վերնախավի կրթությամբ: Այսպիսի Կրթության ծրագրերը և նյութը ստեղծվում են և աշխարհում, և Հայաստանում... Սա մոլորակային գործընթաց է, այն ունի իր գաղտնի, խորունկ ընթացքը: ՄԱՐԴՈՒ խնդիրն է` ամեն օր նայել իր սրտի խորքը, ԱՊՐԵԼ, ՍԻՐԵԼ, ԻՆՔՆԱԿԱՏԱՐԵԼԱԳՈՐԾՎԵԼ...և այդպես նա կհայտնվի պրոցեսի մեջ:

Մեջբերում Վիշապի-ից. 
_Եթե Դուք դեմ չեք, ապա ես այն կտեղադրեմ այլ էջերում, կամ հղում կանեմ Ձեր կայքին որպեսզի ինձ ծանոթ մարդիկ կարդան։_ 

Հարգելի Վիշապ, աշխատությունը կայքում եղել է, հանել եմ, հանրային գիտակցությունը դեռևս պատրաստ չէ այդպիսի ցավագին ինքնաճանաչման: Կարող եք ուղարկել ձեզ հայտնի անձերի, այլ էջերում տեղադրումը դեռևս նպատակահարմար չէ...

Ձեր գրառման մեջ մի հուսալքման երանգ կա` " մեզնից բան դուրս չի գա"...Այս միտքը ոչ արթուն, ոչ քնած, ոչ կիսարթուն այլս երբեք  չարտասանե~ք...

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Իրա խոսքերից մեկն էլ ես ասեմ, որը որ ոչ մի տեղ չի հրապարակվել
> «Մի հոգու ես սպանում ասում են մարդասպան, 100 հոգու ես սպանում ասում են հերոս»
> Գիտեմ որ շատերը ինձ կքարկոծեն ասածներիս համար բայց Նժդեհը իրա կյանքում եղելա մարդասպան, որպես հայրենասեր ինքը մեծ գործերա արել, բայց հիմնվելով «նպատակը արդարացնում է միջոցները» կարգախոսի վրա:
> Ես իրա դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ, միայն իրականությունն եմ ասում, ես ծնունդով այնտեղից եմ որտեղից որ Նժդեհը ու իրա մասին լսել եմ ոչ միայն դասագրքերից…


Նժդեհը մարդասպան? :Shok: 
Մոտս հարցա առաջանում,ինչ ես հասկանում մարդասպան ասելով? Մարդասպան ասելով առհասարակ հասկանում ես նրան, ով մարդ է սպանում, թե նրան, ով դա անում է շահադիտական կամ անձնական դրդապատճառներով?
Ես միայն կարող եմ ասել, որ ինքը եղելա այն մարդը, որի շնորհիվ հիմա Զանգեզուրը չի գտնվում մեր հարևանների տարածքում,այլ պատկանում է մեզ: Նա եղել է, կա ու կմնա հայրենասիրության էտալոն բոլոր սերունդների համար ու եթե բոլոր զինվորները  ձգտեն նմանվել նրան, մեր բանակը ուղղակի անպարտելի կլինի:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> բայց Նժդեհը իրա կյանքում եղելա մարդասպան, որպես հայրենասեր ինքը մեծ գործերա արել, բայց հիմնվելով «նպատակը արդարացնում է միջոցները» կարգախոսի վրա:
> Ես իրա դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ, միայն իրականությունն եմ ասում, ես ծնունդով այնտեղից եմ որտեղից որ Նժդեհը ու իրա մասին լսել եմ ոչ միայն դասագրքերից…


Սպարապետի հրամանը չկատարելու համար 1918 թ. պապս Նժդեհի կողմից դատապարտվում է մահվան: Պատժիչ ջոկատին (հրամանատար-իմ պապ) հրամայված էր կանանց և երեխաներին ձեռք չտալ: Առաջադրանքի կատարման ավարտին "պատժված" բնակավայրում նույնիսկ կենդանի կատու չի եղել: Պապիս ներելու միջնորդություն են ներկայացրել մի քանի ավագ սպա, որոնցից 3-ը դիմել են ծայրահեղ քայլի՝ գնդակահարությունից առաջ կանգնելով պապիս առաջ: Սպարապետը 
հուզված դիմել է ներկաներին ասելով նաև -…իմ միակ ցանկությունն է,որ դուք գազանների չվերածվեք… : Ապա խոսքն ավարտելով,իր իսկ սեփական զենքով կրակել է պապիս գլխավերևի ամպերի ուղղությամբ ու ազատ արձակել իր ապագա համհարզին:
3 սպաներից մեկի տղան ու իմ հորաքույրը ամուսիններ են: Նժդեհն էլ մեր գերդաստանի զրույցներում միշտ ներկա և ուսուցիչ…  
Նժդեհի մասին ես էլ եմ լսել ոչ միայն դասագրքերից…

Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց



> Հարգելի Վիշապ, աշխատությունը կայքում եղել է, հանել եմ, հանրային գիտակցությունը դեռևս պատրաստ չէ այդպիսի ցավագին ինքնաճանաչման: Կարող եք ուղարկել ձեզ հայտնի անձերի, այլ էջերում տեղադրումը դեռևս նպատակահարմար չէ...


Հարգելի Հեղինակ, պետք չէ թերագնահատել հանրային գիտակցությունը: Գիտելիքը ընտրյալների մենաշնորհը չէ, ասե՛ք - շատերը կհասկանան: Չասելով ուշացնում ենք մեր հիվանդի բուժումը: Ինչի՞ց եք զգուշանում…
Ես էլ շատ կուզեի ծանոթանալ ձեր աշխատությանը: Մի մեծ հավաքածու ունեմ, գերակշռողը Վարպետյանն է, ու ինձ այլ կարծիքներ էլ են պետք: Շատ են պետք…

----------


## Հեղինակ

> _Հարգելի Հեղինակ, պետք չէ թերագնահատել հանրային գիտակցությունը: Գիտելիքը ընտրյալների մենաշնորհը չէ, ասե՛ք - շատերը կհասկանան: Չասելով ուշացնում ենք մեր հիվանդի բուժումը: Ինչի՞ց եք զգուշանում…
> Ես էլ շատ կուզեի ծանոթանալ ձեր աշխատությանը: Մի մեծ հավաքածու ունեմ, գերակշռողը Վարպետյանն է, ու ինձ այլ կարծիքներ էլ են պետք: Շատ են պետք…_


Այո~,  ինչի՞ց  զգուշանալ, քանզի  ԵԹԵ ԿԱ ՃՇՄԱՐՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, ԱՊԱ ԱՅՆ ԲՈԼՈՐԻՆ Է ՊԱՏԿԱՆՈՒՄ:  Հույս ունեմ, որ իմ համեստ աշխատությունը  իր մեջ ՃՇՄԱՐՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
ունի...Տես` Թեմա  "Երբ ես առողջանալու, Դոգվիլ-Հայաստան", ինչպես նաև ստորագրությունը...

----------


## Fedayi

*Եղի՛ր բացարձակ ...Եւ ո՛չ մի զիջում: Հանցանք է զիջելը: Զիջել` նշանակում է թույլ լինել, ամոթալի պարտություն կրել...

Գռեհիկ, անհայրենասիրութեան աստիճան գռեհիկ է ոմանց հայրենասիրութիւնը: 

Մոռացի՛ր քեզ ...Հանուն թշվառների մոռացիր քեզ, երբ հազար հազարներին սեւ ցավն է ընկերանում, բռնակալ կարիքը նեղում ...Ուրախ քրքջալու ժամին մի՛ մոռանա, որ դառնորեն լացողներ կան...

Եղի՛ր հպարտ...Գոյությունդ քարշ տալու համար մի՛ սողա, մի՛ ստորանա եւ մի՛ ստիր: Ստել` նշանակում է հայհոյել ճշմարիտը, ուրանալ` նշանակում է դադարել մարդ լինելուց ...  

Մարդկանց մի նայիր վերեւից - դա հեղինակություն չէ:    

Տկարն է ձգտում հաճոյանալ ամբոխին, արժանանալ փողոցի ուշադրությանը: 

Իսկ գիտե՞ս որ` որքան հոգեպես անդորր է մարդս, այնքան ուժեղ եւ ազդեցիկ է նա:  

Արի է նա, ով իր մեջ սպանել է սեփական կաշվի համար դողացող անասունը:    

Գարեգին ՆԺԴԵՀ*

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Այո~,  ինչի՞ց  զգուշանալ, քանզի  ԵԹԵ ԿԱ ՃՇՄԱՐՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, ԱՊԱ ԱՅՆ ԲՈԼՈՐԻՆ Է ՊԱՏԿԱՆՈՒՄ:  Հույս ունեմ, որ իմ համեստ աշխատությունը  իր մեջ ՃՇՄԱՐՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> ունի...Տես` Թեմա  "Երբ ես առողջանալու, Դոգվիլ-Հայաստան", ինչպես նաև ստորագրությունը...


Հըմ…  :Smile:   Արդեն որերորդ տողն եմ գրում ու ջնջում: Չգիտեմ որտեղից սկսել: Լավ էր: Սրտից էր: Հոգուց էր: Ապրած ցավը զգացվում էր, կյանքից էր, արդար էր, ճշմարտություն ուներ մեջը… 
Ես կարծում եմ, որ այս էսսեն հատկապես լայն հասարակությանը ներկայացնելու արժանի է: Սա այն նյութերից է, որոնք ունակ են հողը նախապատրաստելու սերմի ընդունման համար: Մտածեցնող է: Ինչ խոսք, կարելի է դիտել որպես "մեռնող հիվանդի" ախտորոշում: Բայց բուժման միջոցը չի երևում: Ընդհարական է, բոլորի մասին է: 
Մի պարադոքսալ օրինաչափություն կա: Երբ խմբակային գործողություն է կատարվում, մասնակիցները իրենց էական լինելը չեն զգում: *Մենք*ը չի թողնում: Բայց երբ առանձնացնում ես նրանց՝ դարձնում *Ես*, սկսում է մտածել իր դերի մասին: Ինձ հետաքրքիր է՝ ունե՞ք արդյոք Ես-ին վերաբերվող գործեր: Ալեքսանդր Վարպետյանն ունի մատնացույց անելու ունակություն: Նժդեհը մատն աչք է կոխում: Հիմա կարծում եմ, որ մատնացույց անելու ժամանակներ են - սա կեր, սա խմի, սա արա, սա մի արա: Հոգու սովը ազգը դարձրել է զոմբիների բազմություն: Հիմա շատ կոնկրետ, բառերը գլխների մեջ մեխելով ու դանդաղ ( որ չասեն արագ մի թելադրեք, չենք հասցնում գրել)պիտի ասել թե ինչ անել: Կա՞ ասելիք…

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Բայց ո՞վ կարող է բացատրել դա նրան, ինչպե՞ս:


Ինպե՞ս թե ինչպես:

Այ հենց այսպես …  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց



> Ես դա կասեմ, կքարոզեմ իմ քրոջը, ընկերներին, մտերիմներին, իմ երեխաներին վերջապես,

----------


## Fedayi

> Հըմ…  
>  Նժդեհը մատն աչք է կոխում: Հիմա կարծում եմ, որ մատնացույց անելու ժամանակներ են - սա կեր, սա խմի, սա արա, սա մի արա: Հոգու սովը ազգը դարձրել է զոմբիների բազմություն: Հիմա շատ կոնկրետ, բառերը գլխների մեջ մեխելով ու դանդաղ ( որ չասեն արագ մի թելադրեք, չենք հասցնում գրել)պիտի ասել թե ինչ անել: Կա՞ ասելիք…


Ահա, համաձայն եմ:

----------


## Հեղինակ

> ... _Ինձ հետաքրքիր է՝ ունե՞ք արդյոք Ես-ին վերաբերվող գործեր: Ալեքսանդր Վարպետյանն ունի մատնացույց անելու ունակություն: Նժդեհը մատն աչք է կոխում: Հիմա կարծում եմ, որ մատնացույց անելու ժամանակներ են - սա կեր, սա խմի, սա արա, սա մի արա: Հոգու սովը ազգը դարձրել է զոմբիների բազմություն: Հիմա շատ կոնկրետ, բառերը գլխների մեջ մեխելով ու դանդաղ ( որ չասեն արագ մի թելադրեք, չենք հասցնում գրել)պիտի ասել թե ինչ անել: Կա՞ ասելիք_


Բարեկամներ, հիմա իմ հերթն է ասելու...հըմ: Այդ ախտորոշումը դնող հեղինակային խումբը (մենակ չեմ) այդ ասպարեզում աշխատում է արդեն 18 տարի...Եվ ասպարեզն է` Մարդու և Ազգի ախտերի ախտորոշում և բուժում: Մասնագիտությամբ բժիշկներ, հարստացած Արևելքի և Արևմուտքի ուսմունքներով և իմաստասիրությամբ...Իսկ հիմա մի քանի կոնկրետ պարզաբանում...*Մարդկային Ես-ը սկսվում է ...ասենք թե ներարգանդային կյանքից: Եվ նրան ճշմարտությունը հասցնելու համար...պետք է կրթել, նաև հղի կնոջը, ապա կերակրող մորը, և այսպես...մինչև ծերություն: Իսկ Ծերունուն էլ պետք հասցնել ինչպես մեռնելու հոյակերտ գիտելիքը: Իսկ այս ամենի համար պետք է մշակել հայեցակարգ և գործելակերպ,  ստեղծել կրթական ծրագրեր, ձեռնարկներ...Ահա մեր հիմնական գործը, որ ուղղված է հենց ԵՍ-ին*: Այդ գործերը տեղադրված են կայքերում, տես` ներքևում:

Մեր  գործի մյուս գլխավոր ասպարեզը *Ազգ-Պետականության առողջության հիմնախնդրի մշակումն  է*...տպագրված է չորս գիրք, հոդվածներ:

*Վարպետյանը..*.Ծագումնաբանական- մշակութային արմատը...
*Նժդեհը...* Ոգու ուսմունքը, Արևելքի և Արևմուտքի հայկական սինթեզը...

Սակայն ողբերգական կլիներ, եթե մենք փարեինք այդ աղբյուներին և հուսայինք, որ նրանք մեզ` իրենց իսկ գոյությամբ,  Մարդ և Ազգ  կդարձնեն:

*Անհրաժեշտ է Նոր Սինթեզ, մոլորակային Կյանքի պրոցեսը ունի Նորի ստեղծման հզոր լիցքեր...*Այդ Սինթեզը պետք է ընդգրկի "սա կեր, սա խմի, սա արա..."-ից մինչև մշակույթի և ապրելակերպի ամբողջ համալիրը: Հարգելի J.B., այդ "սա կեր, սա խմի..."- ն ուղղակի ցնցեց ինձ` իր ճշգրիտ համընկնումով, բժիշկ- առողջագետներիս առաջին գործն է սա... 

Այժմ 5 անուն գիրք գործուն ձևով տարածում ենք Հայաստանում, շուտով շոշափելու ենք Սփյուռքի հետ աշխատելու խնդիրը: Ավելի մանրամասն` հետո:
 Ահա կայքերը, նայեք նաև Առողջագետ-ի(Sanologist), Philosopher-ի գործերը:
http://www.dnforum.am,  www. dn4um.com, www.drnoyan-nalyan.am, վերջին կայքը մեր աշխատանքների լրիվ հավաքածու պետք լինի, բայց մեծ մասը դեռևս չեք հասցրել տեղադրել...

----------


## Հեղինակ

> ... _Ինձ հետաքրքիր է՝ ունե՞ք արդյոք Ես-ին վերաբերվող գործեր: Ալեքսանդր Վարպետյանն ունի մատնացույց անելու ունակություն: Նժդեհը մատն աչք է կոխում: Հիմա կարծում եմ, որ մատնացույց անելու ժամանակներ են - սա կեր, սա խմի, սա արա, սա մի արա: Հոգու սովը ազգը դարձրել է զոմբիների բազմություն: Հիմա շատ կոնկրետ, բառերը գլխների մեջ մեխելով ու դանդաղ ( որ չասեն արագ մի թելադրեք, չենք հասցնում գրել)պիտի ասել թե ինչ անել: Կա՞ ասելիք_


Բարեկամներ, հիմա իմ հերթն է ասելու...հըմ: Այդ ախտորոշումը դնող հեղինակային խումբը (մենակ չեմ) այդ ասպարեզում աշխատում է արդեն 18 տարի...Եվ ասպարեզն է` Մարդու և Ազգի ախտերի ախտորոշում և բուժում: Մասնագիտությամբ բժիշկներ, հարստացած Արևելքի և Արևմուտքի ուսմունքներով և իմաստասիրությամբ...Իսկ հիմա մի քանի կոնկրետ պարզաբանում...*Մարդկային Ես-ը սկսվում է ...ասենք թե ներարգանդային կյանքից: Եվ նրան ճշմարտությունը հասցնելու համար...պետք է կրթել, նաև հղի կնոջը, ապա կերակրող մորը, և այսպես...մինչև ծերություն: Իսկ Ծերունուն էլ պետք հասցնել ինչպես մեռնելու հոյակերտ գիտելիքը: Իսկ այս ամենի համար պետք է մշակել հայեցակարգ և գործելակերպ,  ստեղծել կրթական ծրագրեր, ձեռնարկներ...Ահա մեր հիմնական գործը, որ ուղղված է հենց ԵՍ-ին*: Այդ գործերը տեղադրված են կայքերում, տես` ներքևում:

Մեր  գործի մյուս գլխավոր ասպարեզը *Ազգ-Պետականության առողջության հիմնախնդրի մշակումն  է*...տպագրված է չորս գիրք, հոդվածներ:

*Վարպետյանը..*.Ծագումնաբանական- մշակութային արմատը...
*Նժդեհը...* Ոգու ուսմունքը, Արևելքի և Արևմուտքի հայկական սինթեզը...

Սակայն ողբերգական կլիներ, եթե մենք փարեինք այդ աղբյուներին և հուսայինք, որ նրանք մեզ` իրենց իսկ գոյությամբ,  Մարդ և Ազգ  կդարձնեն:

*Անհրաժեշտ է Նոր Սինթեզ, մոլորակային Կյանքի պրոցեսը ունի Նորի ստեղծման հզոր լիցքեր...*Այդ Սինթեզը պետք է ընդգրկի "սա կեր, սա խմի, սա արա..."-ից մինչև մշակույթի և ապրելակերպի ամբողջ համալիրը: Հարգելի J.B., այդ "սա կեր, սա խմի..."- ն ուղղակի ցնցեց ինձ` իր ճշգրիտ համընկնումով, բժիշկ- առողջագետներիս առաջին գործն է սա... 

Այժմէ 10-12 անուն գիրք գործուն ձևով տարածում ենք Հայաստանում, շուտով շոշափելու ենք Սփյուռքի հետ աշխատելու խնդիրը: Ավելի մանրամասն` հետո:
 Ահա կայքերը, նայեք նաև Առողջագետ-ի(Sanologist), Philosopher-ի գործերը:
http://www.dnforum.am,  www. dn4um.com, www.drnoyan-nalyan.am, վերջին կայքը մեր աշխատանքների լրիվ հավաքածու պետք լինի, բայց մեծ մասը դեռևս չեք հասցրել տեղադրել...

----------


## Fedayi

Շարունակում եմ տեղադրել Նժդեհի գաղափարները:

Հոգիս կապստամբէ, մտքերս կըմբոստանան այն մարդակեր աշխարհի դէմ ... Այն աշխարհի, որը հազարամեակների տարածության վրայ հալածել է, նահատակել ... Խաչել սիրոյ, արդարութեան ու ազատութեան վսեմ իդեալի քարոզիչներին ...

Ինչ է կյանքը, եթե ոչ երկու ուժերի մեջ կատարուած մի անմիտ ու անխիղճ խաղ: Ուժեր, որոնցից մեկն ստեղծագործում է, շինում, իսկ մյուսը` կործանում, քանդում:

Զոհաբերի՛ր ...
Զոհաբերի՛ր անվերջ` առանց մնացորդի:
Սովորի՛ր եւ սիրի՛ր զոհաբերել ու տանջվել բավականութեան լուսափայլ ժպիտը երեսիդ ... եւ դու կմոտենաս Աստծուն, դու կդառնաս մարդ-Աստված ...
Այդպես է պատգամում իմ մարգարեն իր հրեղեն խոսքը ...

Մի՛ նախանձիր, քանզի աշխարհը ոչինչ չունի, որ չունենա քո հոգին:

Փայլուն են, ուղղակի մարդու հոգին տակնուվրա են անում:

----------


## Fedayi

> Մի՛ նախանձիր, քանզի աշխարհը ոչինչ չունի, որ չունենա քո հոգին:


Ոսկե բառեր են, ցնցող, ուժեղի բնութագիրն ու փրկության բանալին:


Եվս երկուսը...

_Գոյություն ունեն երկու տեսակ զինուորներ` մեկը, որ կռւում է, միւսը` որին կռուեցնում են:

Կորցնելով սրբության զգացումը` մարդն անխուսափելիօրեն դառնում է շնական և մարդատեաց:_

Գ. ՆԺԴԵՀ

----------


## Fedayi

Ներողություն, հայերեն տարբերակը չունեմ

*Նժդեհն իր մասին*

Я всегда приходил в моменты опасности. В мирное время я не стремился к должностям, поскольку не испытывал влечения к ним. Я всегда предпочитал руководить ополченцами, народными силами, испытывая некоторую холодность к т. н. регулярным подразделениям. Командиров я выдвигал из народа и выковал их, если так можно выразиться, по его образу и подобию. На войне я всегда оставался человеком даже по отношению к туркам и татарам - свидетельство этому мои приказы и воззвания к подчиненным мне частям. Я никогда не использовал помощь внешних сил, и даже средства собственного государства. Я следовал обету Мамиконянов, был человеком глубокой веры и этики, потому мне приходилось испить из чаши горести. Бог и моя Родина всегда были на первом месте в моем храме веры. Армения являлась для меня святыней. Я жил и дышал ею, всегда готовый ради нее страдать, жертвовать и отдать саму жизнь. Она была священной болью, радостью, смыслом моего существования, моим бессмертием, высшим правом и обязанностью; в то же время народ страны горячо привязался и всецело верил мне. Со мной враждовали лишенные чувства святого полуинтеллигенты и военные, руководствующиеся лишь бумажными правилами. В течение всей жизни я никогда не получал жалования (...) Я отказался даже от пенсии, назначенной мне иностранным государством. Имея все возможности жить в роскоши, я жил как человек из народа - почти бедно. Одной из самых больших в мире мерзостей для революционера, воина и патриота я считал бытовой материализм. Покидая Армению, я взял с собой шкуру тигра, убитого моими солдатами на армянском берегу Аракса, - мое единственное вознаграждение. Кинжал Джамал паши - мой единственный военный трофей. Пусть будут положены со мной в могилу на мою грудь этот кинжал, не знавший поражений флаг Сюника и старый армянский словарь - единственное мое утешение в изгнании.

----------


## Fedayi

Չեմ կարծում, որ  մեր Երկրագնդի վրա մի այլ ժողովուրդ այնքա՜ն հաճախ խոսեր հայրենիքի եւ հայրենասիրության մասին, որքան հայը: Հաճախէ՜ք մեր հանդեսները եւ անմիջապես պիտի համոզվեք, որ ամենից շատ հայ մարդն է «ուխտում» ծառայել հայրենիքին, մեռնել նրա համար: Այդ երեվույթի հոգեբանական գաղտնիքը նրանումն է, որ հայ «հայրենասեր»-ը քաջ գիտի, թե իր կուրծք ծեծելը, իր ուխտը բնավ չի՜ պարտավորեցնում իրեն ո՜չ միայն մեռնել, այլեւ անշահասիրաբար օգտակար լինել իր հայրենիքին:

Գ. Նժդեհ

Եվս մի խնդիր, որին սպառիչ կերպով անդրադառնում է մեծն Նժդեհը:

----------


## Fedayi

Շարունակում ենք...

Չեմ ճանաչում, նմանապէս, մի այլ ժողովուրդ, որի հայրենասիրութիւնը բովանդակութեամբ այնքա՜ն աղքատ լինէր, որպիսին է դա մեր ժողովրդի մի մասի մօտ: Հայ մարդու հայրենասիրական բառամթերքը կը բաւէ մէկին միջակ հռետոր դարձնելու: Բոց ու խանդ - որքան ուզէք, բայց ծոյլ, անպտուղ, անզոհաբերող է այդ հայրենասիրութիւնը: Եւ հենց այդ է պատճառը, որ մեզանում «հայրենասէր» համարուածն էլ վտանգի ժամանակ իր հայրենիքը թողել է կրակների մէջ եւ փախել վատօրէն:

Հայոց հայրենասիրութիւնը կրում է տօնական, հանդիսային, ազնուապետական բնոյթ: Դա յարմար է հռետորութեան եւ տաք սեղանների շուրջը շաչող բաժակաճառերի, բայց ո՜չ եւ Հայաստանին ու հայութեան: Հայաստանը պէտք ունի հանապազօրեայ եւ զոհայօժար հայրենասիրութեան: Գռեհիկ, անհայրենասիրութեան աստիճան գռեհիկ է ոմանց հայրենասիրութիւնը: 

Գ. Նժդեհ

----------


## Fedayi

Մի ժողովուրդի հզօրագոյն զինակիցները պատերազմի ժամանակ նախ եւ առաջ իր մեծ մեռելներն են:

Զգացնել տուր թշնամիիդ, որ ամէն վարկեան պատրաստ ես պատերազմելու եւ նա կը հրաժարւի զինու ուժով քեզ անհանգստացնելու մտքից:

Իր ընտիր մեռելների պաշտամունքը չունեցող ժողովուրդը՝ ապերախտ ու բարբարոս, անարժան է անկախ հայրենիքի, որը միշտ էլ նահատակների սրբազան աճիւնից կը բարձրանայ:

----------


## Fedayi

Մեր պատմութիւնը, յետ այսու, աղետալի սխալների կրկնութիւնը չպէտք է լինի, այլ՝ սրբագրութիւնը:

Նա միշտ յաղթում է, ով արդէն յաղթել է իրեն, այսինքն՝ որն իր մէջ մեռցնելու չափ թուլացրել է մահուան երկիւղը: 

Ես տեսայ հոգեւոր ազատը ստրկութեան մէջ, եւ սիրեցի մարդը: Ես տեսայ ստրուկն ազատութեան մէջ եւ գարշեցի մարդէն:

Արդար լինելու համար՝ մարդկանց մէջ, թէկուզ թշնամիդ լինեն, փնտրի'ր նախ նրանց լուսաւոր կողմերը: Սկսեցի՞ր բացասականներից՝ չպիտի նկատես դրականները, վասնզի չպիտի ուզենաս նկատել:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Նժդեհի գաղափարներն ավելի քան արդիական են


պետական դավաճանության գաղափարնելա արդիական? :Think:

----------


## Fedayi

> պետական դավաճանության գաղափարնելա արդիական?


Ինչի մասին է խոսքը?

----------


## REAL_ist

ստեղ արդեն գրվելա դրա մասին փաստորեն՝



> Նժդեհը 1942թ Բեռլինում լույս տեսնող "Ազատ Հայաստան" թերթի փոխխմբագիրն էր, համագործակցում էր ֆաշիստների կողմից ստեղծված Հայ Ազգային Խորհրդի հետ, նրա միջնորդությամբ 30 երիտասարդ ցեղակրոններ Բեռլինում ներգրավվեցին ու սկսեցին վարժվել գերմանական հատուկ ծառայություններում ու այնուհետեվ ուղղարկվեցին խորհրդա-գերմանական ռազմաճակատ, թե ինչքանով էր դա ճիշտ այն ժամանակ, դա քննարկման առանձին թեմա է


փաստացի թշնամու կողմը անցնելա՝ պետական դավաճանություն։

----------


## Fedayi

> ստեղ արդեն գրվելա դրա մասին փաստորեն՝
> 
> փաստացի թշնամու կողմը անցնելա՝ պետական դավաճանություն։


Դու տեղյակ ես դրա նպատակներին, կամ, ընդհանրապես, լավ տեղեկացված ես? :Shok: 
Էդքան հեշտ ես մեծագույն հայերից մեկին պիտակավորում?

----------


## REAL_ist

ես նպատակների մասին չէի ասում, ինչ նպատակ էլ լիներ, հայրենական պատերազմում պարտությունից, ֆաշիստների հաղթանակից հետո էլ Հայաստան չէր լինի
մնացած բոլոր հնարավոր զարգացումները վառ երևակայության արդյունք են

ընդհանրապես Նժդեհի գաղափարներին ցավոք ծանոթ չեմ, ժամանակ որ լինի կծանոթանամ

----------


## Մտահոգ

> ես նպատակների մասին չէի ասում, ինչ նպատակ էլ լիներ, հայրենական պատերազմում պարտությունից, ֆաշիստների հաղթանակից հետո էլ Հայաստան չէր լինի
> մնացած բոլոր հնարավոր զարգացումները վառ երևակայության արդյունք են
> 
> ընդհանրապես Նժդեհի գաղափարներին ցավոք ծանոթ չեմ, ժամանակ որ լինի կծանոթանամ


փորձեմ քեզ մի քանի բառով ծանոթացնեմ նպատակներին:
Ուրեմն այն ժամանակ Նժդեհը Դրոն ու մի քանի այլ դաշնակցականներ Սովետ Միության նկատմամբ ատելությունից դրդված համագործակցում էին ֆաշիստների հետ: Սա իրականությունն է:
Հիմա հեքիաթը - հեքիաթը կայանում է նրանում որ այսօր մեզ պատմում են թե ինչքան լավ ու ճիշ տ էր, որ նրանք կռվում էին ֆաշիստների հետ, այսինքն եթե հանկարծ Ստալինգրադը ընկներ ու թուրքական 29 մինչեվ ատամները գերմանական զենքով զինված դիվիզիանները հարձակվեին հայաստանի վրա, գրավեին այն ու կոտորեին եղած մի բուռ հայերին, ապա անմիջապես Դրոն Նժդեհը ու իրենց կազմած Ազգային խորհուրդը պիտի չթողներ դա: Տեղյակ մարդու մոտ դա ծիծաղ է առաջացնում, քանի որ անհնար է 2-3 հազար հայերով, այդքան են եղել ֆաշիստների հետ կռվող հայերը, թույլ չտալ թուրքական 29 Հատ դիվիզիանների ներխուժումը հայաստան, իսկ ասեմ որ ֆաշիստական բանակի ամենաբարձր զինվորականը որի հետ շփվել են մեր քաջարի դաշնակցականները եղել են կապիտանից ոչ բարձր կոչում ունեցող հրահանգիչները: Հեքիաթի վերջը:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ուրեմն այն ժամանակ Նժդեհը Դրոն ու մի քանի այլ դաշնակցականներ Սովետ Միության նկատմամբ ատելությունից դրդված համագործակցում էին ֆաշիստների հետ: Սա իրականությունն է:
> Հիմա հեքիաթը - հեքիաթը կայանում է նրանում որ այսօր մեզ պատմում են թե ինչքան լավ ու ճիշ տ էր, որ նրանք կռվում էին ֆաշիստների հետ, այսինքն եթե հանկարծ Ստալինգրադը ընկներ ու թուրքական 29 մինչեվ ատամները գերմանական զենքով զինված դիվիզիանները հարձակվեին հայաստանի վրա, գրավեին այն ու կոտորեին եղած մի բուռ հայերին, ապա անմիջապես Դրոն Նժդեհը ու իրենց կազմած Ազգային խորհուրդը պիտի չթողներ դա: Տեղյակ մարդու մոտ դա ծիծաղ է առաջացնում, քանի որ անհնար է 2-3 հազար հայերով, այդքան են եղել ֆաշիստների հետ կռվող հայերը, թույլ չտալ թուրքական 29 Հատ դիվիզիանների ներխուժումը հայաստան, իսկ ասեմ որ ֆաշիստական բանակի ամենաբարձր զինվորականը որի հետ շփվել են մեր քաջարի դաշնակցականները եղել են կապիտանից ոչ բարձր կոչում ունեցող հրահանգիչները: Հեքիաթի վերջը:


դե եսքանը գիտեմ, հակառակ դեպքում դժվար գրառում անեի, ուղղակի հետաքրքիր էր թե ոնց կներկայացվի իրադրությունը Նժդեհին արդարացնողների կողմից

----------


## Մտահոգ

> դե եսքանը գիտեմ, հակառակ դեպքում դժվար գրառում անեի, ուղղակի հետաքրքիր էր թե ոնց կներկայացվի իրադրությունը Նժդեհին արդարացնողների կողմից



իրադրությանը արդարացում չունի, մանավանդ եթե հաշվի առնենք այն հանգամանքը որ այն ինչ մենք չենք ուզում տեսնել կապված նրանց հետ, լավ տեսնում ու օգտագործում են այլոք, սկսած գրքերից մինչեվ հատուկ կայքերը, որտեղ նկարագրված է ամենայն մարամասնությամբ: Իսկ մեր խելացիները փոխանակ մեկընդմիշտ փակեն այդ թեման ասելով թե ամեն ազգի մեջ էլ եղել են անձինք որոնք այս կամ այն կերպ համագործակցել են ֆաշիստների հետ, ու վերջ: Իսկ մենք հակառակ ամեն մի առողջ տրամաբանության հերոսացնում ենք նրանց արածները, ի լուր աշխարհի գոռում որ այո նրանք արել են դա ու ԼԱՎ են արել, կամ առանց հասկանալու ասում ենք որ դա արվել է ազգային շահի համար, ու այլ անիմաստ հեքիաթներ: Սխալ է: Ունեցել են ֆաշիստական կողմնորոշում, այո եվ չարժե դա արդարացնել ինչ որ չեղած ազգային շահերով, իմաստ չկա ուղղակի, մեր ազգային շահերը տվյալ դեպքու եղել է գոյատեվումը որւ հնարավոր էր միայն Ֆաշիստների պարտության դեպքում:

----------


## Fedayi

> փորձեմ քեզ մի քանի բառով ծանոթացնեմ նպատակներին:
> Ուրեմն այն ժամանակ Նժդեհը Դրոն ու մի քանի այլ դաշնակցականներ Սովետ Միության նկատմամբ ատելությունից դրդված համագործակցում էին ֆաշիստների հետ: Սա իրականությունն է:
> Հիմա հեքիաթը - հեքիաթը կայանում է նրանում որ այսօր մեզ պատմում են թե ինչքան լավ ու ճիշ տ էր, որ նրանք կռվում էին ֆաշիստների հետ, այսինքն եթե հանկարծ Ստալինգրադը ընկներ ու թուրքական 29 մինչեվ ատամները գերմանական զենքով զինված դիվիզիանները հարձակվեին հայաստանի վրա, գրավեին այն ու կոտորեին եղած մի բուռ հայերին, ապա անմիջապես Դրոն Նժդեհը ու իրենց կազմած Ազգային խորհուրդը պիտի չթողներ դա: Տեղյակ մարդու մոտ դա ծիծաղ է առաջացնում, քանի որ անհնար է 2-3 հազար հայերով, այդքան են եղել ֆաշիստների հետ կռվող հայերը, թույլ չտալ թուրքական 29 Հատ դիվիզիանների ներխուժումը հայաստան, իսկ ասեմ որ ֆաշիստական բանակի ամենաբարձր զինվորականը որի հետ շփվել են մեր քաջարի դաշնակցականները եղել են կապիտանից ոչ բարձր կոչում ունեցող հրահանգիչները: Հեքիաթի վերջը:


Ուրեմն, իմ ամենագետ ու ամենահաս բարեկամ. թույլ տուր իմ կարճ խելքով քեզ տեղեկացնել, որ. նախ` Նժդեհն այդպես էլ չի կռվել ֆաշիստների հետ միասին, այսինքն` չի մասնակցել մարտական գործողություններին /երևի դա նրա դիվանագիտական զրոյական ձիրքի մասին է, չ՞է, խոսում/: Երկրորդ, դու տեղյա՞կ ես` ինչ է փորձել կանխել Նժդեհը` ֆաշիստների հետ համագործակցություն ծավալելով. թո՛ղ բոցաշունչ բառեր չլինեն, բայց գուցե երկրորդ, պոտենցիալ հոլոքոստը…
Это тебе информация к размышлению...
Նժդեհի գնահատականը պատմությունն է տվել, այլ ոչ թե ես կամ մի քանի այլ երիտասարդներ: Թեման էլ նպատակ ունի որոշների ուղեղներում "մեխել" որոշ արժեքներ, գոնե մի համեստ մակարդակի բարձրացնել մեծագույն հայի /իմ կարծիքն է/ մասին տեղեկացվածությունը…Թե չէ հիմա ԼըՏըՊը-րն ու մասոններն են նորաձև... Երևի մի թեմա բացեք և ազգի բոլոր տականքների գովքն անեք…
Նժդեհին անծանոթներին էլ կխնդրեմ մի քիչ "համեստ" լինեն ու Նժդեհի մասին մերկապարանոցային սկզբունքներով կարծիք հայտնելուց էլ իրենց հարցնեն` արդյո՞ք իրավունք ունեն կարծիք հայտնելու, թե` ոչ, և գուցե խոսելուց առաջ նյութին տեղյակ լինել է պետք, թե չէ, կարծես, անհարմար դրության մեջ կարող են հայտնվել:
Լավ խոսք կա դուզ էս դեպքի համար.

Լռությունը մեծացնում է արժանավորությունը և ներում միջակությունը:

----------


## Fedayi

Հարգարժան mtahog-ի նկրտումները փարատելու համար.


Պատերազմի հենց սկզբից՝ Գերմանիայում հակահայկական ալիք բարձրացավ. գերմանական շատ թերթեր արդարացնում էին հայերի 1915թ.- ի ցեղասպանությունը, նացիստական մարդաբանական գիտությունը հայերին դասում էր «առաջավորասիական» (ոչ արիական) ժողովուր դների շարքում եւ ուներ խիստ բացասական կարծիք հայերի մասին, Բեռլինում պաշտոնապես հայտարարում էին, որ հայերն անցել են Գերմանիայի թշնամիների կողմը եւ այլն: Արձագանքելով դրան, երկրորդ աշխարհամարտի առաջին օրերին Բուլղարիայում, Ռումինիայում ու եվրոպական այլ երկրներում բարձրացան հակահայկական տրամադրությունն եր: Բուլղարիայում կային թերթեր եւ կազմակերպություններ, որոնք կոչ էին անում՝ հայերին արտաքսել երկրից, նրանց հետ վարվել հրեաների նման: Ռումինիայի վարչապետ Անտոնեսկուն հանձնարարել էր՝ հայերին տեղահանել հայաշատ քաղաքներից...
     Այս իրավիճակում, Նժդեհը, «Մշակութային մերձեցման բուլղարա-հայկական կոմիտեի» (որի փոխնախագահն էր ինքը եւ, միաժամանակ, աշխատում էր Սոֆիայում լույս տեսնող «Սվետլոգլազ» բուլղարական գրական թերթում) միջոցով կապվում է Սոֆիայի գերմանական դեսպանության հետ, իսկ 1942թ.-ին անցնում Բեռլին՝ հարցերը տեղում լուծելու համար: Բեռլին մեկնելու նյութական հնարավորություն ունենալու համար, նա վաճառում է պատվո թրի վրայի ոսկին, որը 1936թ.-ին նրան էր նվիրել հայ մայրերի 12 հազարանոց կազմակերպությունը՝ ի նշան երախտագիտության իր հակաթուրքական-հայրենասիրական բազմամյա գործունեության:
     Բեռլինում նա հանդիպում է նացիստական կուսակցության ներկ այացուցչի հետ ու իր անհանգստությունը հայտնում գերմանացիների կողմից տարվող հակահայկական քարոզչության համար: Առաջնորդվելով «գերմանական գայլին կուշտ պահելու եւ հայ գառնուկին փրկելու» քաղաքական սկզբունքով, Նժդեհը վերջինիս հետ պայմանավորվում է Բուլղարիայում հավաքագրել հայերի մի խումբ՝ Բեռլինում վարժվելու եւ երմանիայի՝ Թուրքիայի դեմ հնարավոր պատերազմում օգտագործելու համար: Նա կապվում է Հ. Ասատրյանի հետ, որի միջոցով Բուլղարիայում հավաքագրվում եւ երմանիա են մեկնում 30 արեւմտահայ երիտասարդ ցեղակրոններ: Այնտեղ որոշ ժամանակ վարժվելուց հետո, հակառակ Նժդեհի հետ պայմանավորվածության, 1943թ.-ի աշնանը խումբը ուղարկվում է Ղրիմ՝ Կարմիր բանակի թիկունքում օգտագործելու համար: Սակայն, գերմանական հրամանատարության հետ խոսելուց հետո, Նժդեհը կարողանում է հիմնավորել իր մարտիկների՝ ո՛չ թե Ղրիմում, այլ՝ Թրակիայում գտնվելու անհրաժեշտությունը (այդ ժամանակ խիստ սրվել էին գերմանաթուրքական հարաբերությունները) եւ անձամբ ժամանում է Ղրիմ, ու խումբը վերադարձվում է Բուլղարիա:
     Այսպիսով, Նժդեհի համագործակցությունը նացիստների հետ եղել է գաղթաշխարհի հայությանը գերմանական սպառնալիքից փրկելու մտահոգությամբ եւ հակաթուրքական հողի վրա:
     Նժդեհն իր մասնակցությունն է բերել 1942թ.-ի դեկտեմբերին Բեռլինում ստեղծված ու մինչեւ 1943թ.-ի վերջը գործած Հայ Ազգային խորհրդի աշխատանքներին (խորհրդի նախագահն էր Արտաշես Աբեղյանը), որի օրգան «Ազատ Հայաստան»-ի փոխխմբագիրն էր (խմբագիր՝ Աբրահամ յուլխանդանյան):

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց
Փաստորեն, Նժդեհը բոլորից էլ խելոք է գտնվել ու պետք չէ հեքիաթասացներին հավատալ... :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Նժդեհին անծանոթներին էլ կխնդրեմ մի քիչ "համեստ" լինեն ու Նժդեհի մասին մերկապարանոցային սկզբունքներով կարծիք հայտնելուց էլ իրենց հարցնեն` արդյո՞ք իրավունք ունեն կարծիք հայտնելու, թե` ոչ, և գուցե խոսելուց առաջ նյութին տեղյակ լինել է պետք, թե չէ, կարծես, անհարմար դրության մեջ կարող են հայտնվել:


ուրեմն նախ իրավունք հասատ ունեմ կարծիքս հայտնելու, նամանավանդ որ իմ իմացածի սահմաններումա ու քո մերկապարանոցային արդարացումը կարծիքս փոխելու հիմքեր չէր պարունակում, ետ պատմության դասերից էլ ենք անցել, փաստը մնումա փաստ որ ֆաշիստների հետ համագործակցելա, քո ասած հույսեր փայփայելով որ ինքը կկարողանա կանխել Թուրքիայի մտքին եղածը ու համոզի Հոլոքոստ իրականացրած Ֆաշիստներին չթողնել, որ Թուրքերը իրանց սկսածը շարունակեն, ինչքանովա խելքին մոտ? կարողա Նժդեհը Հիտլերին էր ճանաչում լավ կապեր ուներ, որ կարար տենց գլոբալ հարցեր լուծեր, մենք չգիտենք
իրա հայրենանվեր նպատակները ոչ մի կերպ չեն արդարացնում համայն մարդկության թշնամիների հետ համագործակցելու փորձերը, որ բոլորը իրենց նպատակները նման կերպով իրականացնեին, դժվար Հայրենականը են ավարտը ունենար, որը մեզ հայտնիա
ուղղակի Նժդեհը Սովետական միությանը որպես թշնամու էր վերաբերվում, չնայած իմ համար միանշանակա որ Սովետական միությունը չլիներ, Հայաստանը չէր հասնի 21–րդ դար
Նժդեհը ահռելի մեծ դեր է խաղացել մեր ազգի պատմության մեջ՝ Զանգեզուրը դրա վառ ապացույցը, բայց ետ չի նշանակում որ ետ մարդը սխալական չէր ու ինչ արելա ճիշտա արել…

մեկել սրանից հետո իմ գրածների վրով կարծիքդ գրելուց աշխատի անձնականին վերաբերվող աֆորիզմներ չգրես, լեզվակռվի վերածելու ցանկություն ինձ թվումա երկուսիս մոտ էլ չկա

----------


## Lernakan

Ես բավական երկար ժամանակ հետևում էի այս թեմայի զարգացումներին, և փառք Աստծո, որ մեր հասարակության մեջ կան դեռևս այսօրինակ ազգայնասեր երիտասարդներ: Ցավով պետք է նշեմ նաև հակադարձ բևեռի առկայությունը: 
Ինչ վերաբերում է Նժդեհի գաղափարներին և նրա արդիականությանը, ապա ինչպես տեսնում ենք դա արդեն "հնություն" է: Հիմա այլ մտքեր և նպատակներ են տիրապետում այս երկրում…
Դե դա վաղուց է սկսվել, մեր վերջին անկախության տարիներից: Մեր թշնամիները տենելով հայ ազգի անկոտրում, մշտակայուն էությունը սկսում են կռվել մեր իսկ դեմ մեզնով, իսկ այդ քաղաքականության մեջ Նժդեհին ու նրա Ցեղակրոնությանը տեղ չկա: Ու՞մ են պետք ազգային շահերը կամ ազգային գաղափարային արժեքները:  Ու՞մ են պետք մարդիկ ովքեր իրենց ամբողջ կյանքն ու ունեցվածքը նվիրաբերել են իրենց երկրին, իսկ շատերը, որ տարիներով թալանել ու կեղեքել են մեզ այն էլ ոչ հեռու անցյալում, հիմա կուռքերի տեղ պաշտվում են: 
Չէի ցանկանա մոռացության տալ նաև Նժդեհի "դավաճանական" գործերը…
Գ. Զոհրապը մի առիթով ասել է « Հայը դեռ օրորոցից խոսում է դիվանագիտության մասին, սակայն թուրքը դիվանագետ ծնվում Է»: Միակ անգամը մեր ողջ պատմության մեջ, որ մենք փորձել ենք իսկապես դիվանագետ լինենք և դա հիմա համարվում է դավաճանության:

----------


## Fedayi

> 1. ուրեմն նախ իրավունք հասատ ունեմ կարծիքս հայտնելու
> 
> 2. մեկել սրանից հետո իմ գրածների վրով կարծիքդ գրելուց աշխատի անձնականին վերաբերվող աֆորիզմներ չգրես, լեզվակռվի վերածելու ցանկություն ինձ թվումա երկուսիս մոտ էլ չկա


1.Իհարկե, ունես, հարգելի'ս, բայց չե՞ս գտնում որ իրավունք չունենք տանը նստած  դավաճան որակելու նրա պես մեկին. գիտե՞ս, տվյալ դեպքում "դավաճան" կատեգորիան ծամոնի նման է. ով ինչպես կուզի կմեկնաբանի և շահարկումների առարկա դարձնի…Դա դավաճանություն չի եղել երբեք...

2. Չկա, հարգելի'ս, չկա: :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

> 1.Իհարկե, ունես, հարգելի'ս, բայց չե՞ս գտնում որ իրավունք չունենք տանը նստած դավաճան որակելու նրա պես մեկին. գիտե՞ս, տվյալ դեպքում "դավաճան" կատեգորիան ծամոնի նման է. ով ինչպես կուզի կմեկնաբանի և շահարկումների առարկա դարձնի…Դա դավաճանություն չի եղել երբեք...


ետ արարքը, կապ չունի թե ովա անում, դավաճանությունա անվանվում և առաջին հերթին Սովետական Հայաստանը որպես հայրենիք չընդունելուց էր գալիս, պատկերացրա Սովետական Հայասատանի տեղը Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը լիներ, Ռուսաստաննել ուղղակի դաշնակից, կարծիքդ չէր փոխվի? ինձ թվումա Նժդեհի նպատակները որ հաստատ կփոխվեին
ես արարքն եմ որակում, ոչ թե անհատին

----------


## Մտահոգ

ֆեդայի ախպեր, դա այնքան էլ այդպես չէ, ասեմ ինչու, նախ հենց նրա համար որ հայերը ի սկզբանե համարվել են արիական ազգ, հետեվապես այս խնդիրը լուծված է եղել մինչ Նժդեհի համագործակցությունը, այդտեղ մեծ դեր է խաղացել Հայկ Ասատրյանը ու Արտաշես Աղաբեկյանը: 
*"To counter the anti-Armenian propaganda in Germany, the Armenian community in Potsdam, Germany published an academic book on Armenian studies called Armeniertum-Arivertum, meaning Armenism-Aryanism. Three thousand copies were printed under the leadership of Artashes Abeghyan in cooperation with German Armenologists Yohannes Lepsus and Paul Rohrbakh. 
Many German Orientologists like Hans Haynrikh Sheder, Yohannes Fon Lears, Karl Rot, Rev. Gerhard Klinge, and Evar Shteer, took part in this project by submitting their academic findings about the Indo-European origins of Armenians and their Aryan linguistic identity in this book."* Երեվան,2001, Արամ Ալեքսանյան, Ալինա Սոնոյան
առաջ անցնելով ասեմ, որ չի կարելի լուրջ համարել այն միտքը, որ հայերին փրկել է իրենց արիացի լինելը, նույն ֆաշիստները մահվան ճամբարներ են ուղղարկել գերմանացիների որոնք նույնպես եղել են արիացիներ: ուղղակի ամբողջ հարցը կայանում է նրանում, որ տվյալ ժամանակ ֆաշիստները ընդունել են բոլոր ազգերի ներկայացուցիչներին ովքեր պատրաստ են եղել կռվելու իրենց կողմում:  Այսօր արդարացնել Նժդեհի կամ Դրոյի այդ քայլը ուղղակի անհնար է ու անիմաստ: Մանավանդ որ նորից եմ շեշտում մինչ նրանց համագործակցություն արդեն մի շարք գերմանացի արիագետներ արդեն ապացուցել էին որ հայերը արիացիներ են: Դրա մի ուրիշ ապացույց է նաեւ հետեվյալ փաստը որ *"in 1939 Alfred Rosenberg, who was to become later Hitler's Minister of the Occupied Territories, declared that the Armenians were Indo-European, or Aryans, which honored them and put them in the same league with the Nazis*: Սա մեր պատմության ամոթալի էջերից մեկն է, ու այն պիտի փակել ուղղակի, առանց արդարացնելու այն: Մի ազգ որը տեսել է Եղեռն, իմ կարծիքով չի կարող ու չպետք է հիացմունքով խոսել կամ հերոսացնել իր պատմության այս ամոթալի էջը: Նորից եմ կրկնում, ընդունելով հանդերձ որ ՆԺդեհը ու Դրոն ունեցել են մեծ դերակատարություն Հայաստանի առաջին հանրապետության ժամանակ, ոչնչով չի արդարացվում նրանց համագործակցությունը ֆաշիստների հետ: Ֆիդայի եղբայր, երբ դաշնակները համագործակցում էին երիտթուրքերի հետ, նրանք արդարանում էին ասելով որ կանխում են հայկական կոտորածները, Եղեռնից ուղիղ 25 տարի անց, այդ նույն մարդիկ որոնք տեսել են Եղեռն, ու պարտավոր էին ավելի ռեալ նայել իրականությանը, ու գիտեին որ մարդասպանների հետ համագործակցությունը երբեք չի ապահովվում այն որ մարդասպանը չի սպանելու քեզ, նույնիսկ այս տեսանկյունից անհնար է պատկերացնել որ Նժդեհը կամ Դրոն հավատում էին այն իրողությանը որ եթե հայերը արիներ են ապա նրանց չեն կոտորելու: Ոչ, դա զուտ շահերի հարց էր, Դրոն ֆաշիստների համար կատարել է հսկայական աշխատանք Հոլլանդիայում, նույնիսկ գիրք կա գրված հեղինակ Sam Weems-ի կողմից որը չի փայլում իր հայասիրությամբ, բայց ներկայացված փաստաթղթերը անհնար է ուրանալ: Իսկ դու տեղյակ ես որ երբ Եվրոպայում հերթական անգամ ասպարեզ է նետվում հայկական եղեռնի ճանաչման հարցը, սկսվում է Հայ-նացիական համագործակցության մասին հոդվածների թողարկումը, սա համարվում է ամենաարդյունավետ պայքարը Եղեռնի ճանաչման դեմ, ու հավատա որ այն աշխատում է, հիմա նայիր ու ասա դա մեզ ավելի շատ օգուտ է բերել, թե վնաս է բերում այսօր:

----------


## Fedayi

> 1.առաջ անցնելով ասեմ, որ չի կարելի լուրջ համարել այն միտքը, որ հայերին փրկել է իրենց արիացի լինելը, նույն ֆաշիստները մահվան ճամբարներ են ուղղարկել գերմանացիների որոնք նույնպես եղել են արիացիներ: ուղղակի ամբողջ հարցը կայանում է նրանում, որ տվյալ ժամանակ ֆաշիստները ընդունել են բոլոր ազգերի ներկայացուցիչներին ովքեր պատրաստ են եղել կռվելու իրենց կողմում:  
> 2. Այսօր արդարացնել Նժդեհի կամ Դրոյի այդ քայլը ուղղակի անհնար է ու անիմաստ: Մանավանդ որ նորից եմ շեշտում մինչ նրանց համագործակցություն արդեն մի շարք գերմանացի արիագետներ արդեն ապացուցել էին որ հայերը արիացիներ են: 
> 3. Սա մեր պատմության ամոթալի էջերից մեկն է, ու այն պիտի փակել ուղղակի, առանց արդարացնելու այն: 
> 4. Ֆիդայի եղբայր, երբ դաշնակները համագործակցում էին երիտթուրքերի հետ, նրանք արդարանում էին ասելով որ կանխում են հայկական կոտորածները, Եղեռնից ուղիղ 25 տարի անց, այդ նույն մարդիկ որոնք տեսել են Եղեռն, ու պարտավոր էին ավելի ռեալ նայել իրականությանը, ու գիտեին որ մարդասպանների հետ համագործակցությունը երբեք չի ապահովվում այն որ մարդասպանը չի սպանելու քեզ, նույնիսկ այս տեսանկյունից անհնար է պատկերացնել որ Նժդեհը կամ Դրոն հավատում էին այն իրողությանը որ եթե հայերը արիներ են ապա նրանց չեն կոտորելու: Ոչ, դա զուտ շահերի հարց էր, Դրոն ֆաշիստների համար կատարել է հսկայական աշխատանք Հոլլանդիայում:


Մտահոգ, նախ արի չխառնենք Նժդեհի անձը նրա ստեղծած գաղափարախոսության հետ: Կարծում եմ` ինքդ էլ դեմ չես, որ Ցեղակրոնությունը մեծագույն և անկրկնելի արժեք է հայաստանյան իրականության մեջ /կխնդրեի, որ կարծիք հայտնես/ ու այսօր չափազանց քիչ է շրջանառության մեջ դրվում` չնայած իր ահռելի ներուժին: Չե՞ս կարծում, որ անկախ նրանից, թե ով է մշակել, այսպիսի գաղափարախոսությունն օդի պես անհրաժեշտ է մեր ժողովրդին: Այնպես որ, վերանալով անձնական վերաբերմունքից, եկ թեման փակելու կոչեր չանենք: Ես այստեղ մեջբերումներ եմ անում նրա խոսքերից, իսկ թեմայի վերնագիրն էլ կարծես դա է ասում: 
Անցնեմ առաջ ու ցրեմ քո ձևավորած չտրամադրող մթնոլորտը…

1. Համաձայն եմ որոշ չափով: Տարբերությունը այն է, որ ոչնչացման էին ուղարկվելու էթնիկ հողի վրա, թեկուզ և “լվանալով” հակասեմիթական հասարակության ուղեղները:

2. Չեմ կարծում, որ մի քանի գիտնականների աշխատանքները այնքան լայն արձագանք էին գտել, որ Նժդեհի քայլերը ինքնանպատակ էին. չեմ կարծում, որ հայերի` արիացի չլինելու կեղծ վարկածը ֆաշիստները շրջանառում էին` Նժդեհին իրենց կողմում կռվեցնելու համար: Փաստն այն է, որ այդ վարկածը արդեն չափից ավելի էր խորացնում իր ազդեցությունը, իսկ առաջին հերթին եվրոպաբնակ շատ հայերի գլխին “դամոկլյան թուր” էր կախվել:

3. Նժդեհն ամեն ինչ էլ հասկանում էր. և իր հնարավորությունները, և մյուսներինը: Դու ասում ես, որ մի խումբ հայերը շատ ուժ չէին ներկայացնում. իսկ Նժդեհը դա գիտեր: Նա գիտեր դա և այնքան խելոք էր գտնվում, որ իր նպատակների վեկտորն ուղղում էր դեպի Թուրքիան և խուսափում խորհրդային զորքերի հետ ուղիղ առճակատումից: Նույնիսկ դրա անհրաժեշտության դեպքում նրա ուժերն չափազանց քիչ էին խորհրդա-ֆաշիստական հակամարտությունում որոշիչ դեր կատարելու համար: Այնպես որ Նժդեհը չէր, որ գրավելու էր Ստալինգրադը ու հայերին կոտորելու:
Նա այնքա~ն վստահ էր իր գործում, այնքա~ն մաքուր և նպատալասլաց, որ նույնիսկ չփորձեց խուսափել ձերբակալումից, իսկ բանտում էլ արդեն ԽՍՀՄ-ին էր լարում Թուրքիայի դեմ: Իդեպ, բանտում նա նույն գործն արեց մինչ մահը. բանտում մշակած նրա  հակաթուրքական ծրագրերը շատ լուրջ արձագանքներ են ստացել ամենաբարձր օղակներում, սակայն ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով այդպես էլ չեն իրացվել: “Դավաճանի” դիմակով նա սեփական նպատակներն էր առաջ տանում, միաժամանակ առարկայական ոչ մի դավաճանություն չանելով: Իմ թշնամու թշնամին իմ բարեկամն է. սա է եղել նրա սկզբունքը: Ես նրան համարում եմ բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն հայ դիվանագետը, թեկուզ այս բառի լայն իմաստով:

4.Էլի եմ ասում, Նժդեհը միամիտ չէր. միամիտը ավելի շուտ ֆաշիստներն էին :Smile: 
Միակ շահը հայի ճակատագիրն էր:

Հ. Գ.

----------

Malxas (06.01.2012)

----------


## Մտահոգ

Ֆիդայի ջան, նախ ասեմ որ ես Նժդեհի անձը չեմ խառնում գաղափարախոսության հետ, այստեղ խոսքը գնում է նրա կյանքի մի որոշակի էտապի մասին, որը իմ կարծիքով ունենալով հանդերձ լավ նպատակներ, չի արդարացնում միջոցները: Գիտես ինչն է հետաքրքիր, երբ մենք այսօր դատապարտում ենք եվրոպական երկրներին այն բանի համար որ Եղեռնը կատարվել է նրանց լուռ համաձայնությամբ, երբեք չենք հիշում որ նրանց քաղաքական շահերը այդ ժամանակ պահանջում էին լռություն, բայց մի ուրիշ ցեղասպան կառավարության հետ համագործակցած մեր ազգակիցների վարմունքը արդարացնում ենք ազգային շահերով, ինչ որ երկակի ստանդարտների հոտ է գալիս, լավագույն դեպքում ազնիվ չենք մենք մեր ողբերգության նկատմամբ: Իսկ եթե դու իսկապես կարծում ես որ Նժդեհը կարող էր ֆաշիստներին ուղղել թուրքերի դեմ, կամ սովետական բանտից քաղբանտարկյալը կարող էր ՍՍՀՄ-ին ուղղել թուրքերի դեմ, ապա դա քո սուբեկտիվ կարծիքն է որին ոչինչ չեմ կարող ասել: Իմ կարծիքով այդպես մտածելը առնվազն միամտություն է(սա որպես վիրավորանք չընդունես) :Smile: 
Ինչ ես կարծում հեղինակավոր ֆաշիստ գիտնականների հետազոտությունը լայն արձագանք չէր գտել ու հայտնվեց Նժդեհը եւ միանգամից հավատացին գիտնականների հետազոտություններին/, ինչ որ լուրջ չէ:
Ցեղակրոնության մասին ասեմ կարճ: Պատմությունը ապացուցել է թե ազգայնական գաղափարախոսությունները ինչպես են վերաճում ազգայնամոլական(ֆաշիստական) գաղափարախոսության եւ ինչպիսի աղետներ են բերում մարդկությանը եւ առաջին հերթին հենց ֆաշիզմ դավանող ազգերի գլխին: Իմ կարծիքով ազգայնականությունը առողջ մասնիկ է ազգի մեջ, սակայն երբ նրա դոզանները անցնում են թույլատրելի չափաբաժինները այն աղետ է բերում հենց նույն ազգին: Մեր այսօրվա պայմաններում այդ չափաբաժինը մոտենում է անթույլատրելի սահմաններին, երբ հայ լինելու, հայրենասեր լինելու առաջին պայմանը համարվում է թուրքական դրոշի այրելը ու թուրքերին հայհոյելը: Ուռա-հայրենասիրությունը մեզ միշտ բերել է աղետներ, հիշիր բանկ Օտոմանի գրավումը, Գում-Գափուի ցույցը ու դրան հաջորդած կոտորածները:
Չի կարելի հայ դպրոցականին սարքել հիտլերյուգենդիկ կամ լենինյան հոկտեմբերիկ: Անթույլատրելի է, այլ ազգի նկատմամբ ատելությունով ՉԻ ԿԱՐԵԼԻ դաստիրակել սերունդ, դրանով մենք խեղում ենք ինքներս մեզ: Իսկ համարելով որ Եվրոպան նվաճած ֆաշիստները Նժդեհից միամիտ էին, մենք նմանվում ենք մարշրուտկի վարորդների՝ որոնք հետճաշյա քաղցր զրույցի են բռնվել իրար հետ:

----------


## Alien

Դու հավատա, որ դու ես Նժդեհը, ու նա կհայտնվի: Կարծում եմ նստել սպասելն էն չի էս դարում... աջ ու ձախ տարբեր ֆիրմաների թողարկած անսեռ սրիկաներ են վխտում ու թունավորում մեր երկրի օդը, հողն ու ջեւրը իրենց ապուշ ու թուրքամետ գաղափարներով, համ էլ չեն ամաչում ասել, թե հայ են... Չնայած դրանց մի ահագին մասը, ինչպես պարզվում է, իսկի հայ էլ չեն...
Ինչ որ առումով երևի լավ ա, որ Նժդեհն հիմա էստեղ չի, չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ինչպես էր զսպելու վերոնշյալ սրիկաներին շանսատակ անելու անդիմանալի ձգտումը... հո բոլորին չպիտի մորթեր?? Բարդ ա բարդ... Ամեն դեպքում նստել սպասելն էն չի իմ կարծիքով:

----------


## Zangezur

> Դու հավատա, որ դու ես Նժդեհը, ու նա կհայտնվի: Կարծում եմ նստել սպասելն էն չի էս դարում... աջ ու ձախ տարբեր ֆիրմաների թողարկած անսեռ սրիկաներ են վխտում ու թունավորում մեր երկրի օդը, հողն ու ջեւրը իրենց ապուշ ու թուրքամետ գաղափարներով, համ էլ չեն ամաչում ասել, թե հայ են... Չնայած դրանց մի ահագին մասը, ինչպես պարզվում է, իսկի հայ էլ չեն...
> Ինչ որ առումով երևի լավ ա, որ Նժդեհն հիմա էստեղ չի, չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ինչպես էր զսպելու վերոնշյալ սրիկաներին շանսատակ անելու անդիմանալի ձգտումը... հո բոլորին չպիտի մորթեր?? Բարդ ա բարդ... Ամեն դեպքում նստել սպասելն էն չի իմ կարծիքով:


Մեկին սատկացնես մյուսները կմտնեն իրենց բները

----------


## Alien

...հա, կմտնեն ու կսկսեն օրգիաներ անել ու զխտկվել, մինչև բոլոր իրենց շահած գրանտների ռեսուրսներն ու սուրճի ընդմիջումների պաշարները պրծնեն, հետո նորից դիմեն նոր գրանտների, ու տենց շարունակ.... 
Հետաքրքիր ա, Նժդեհն առանց մի հատ գրանտի Հայաստանը մի քանի անգամ թշնամու ճիրաններից փրկել ա, իսկ ՀՀ "պատվավոր" գրանտակերները քանի տարի ա փորձում են ՀՀ-ն գրանտներով վարի տան, ու դեռ նույնիսկ էտ էլ չեն կարողացել գլուխ բերել.... ինչ անբաշար մարդիկ են...

----------


## Fedayi

> 1.Գիտես ինչն է հետաքրքիր, երբ մենք այսօր դատապարտում ենք եվրոպական երկրներին այն բանի համար որ Եղեռնը կատարվել է նրանց լուռ համաձայնությամբ, երբեք չենք հիշում որ նրանց քաղաքական շահերը այդ ժամանակ պահանջում էին լռություն, բայց մի ուրիշ ցեղասպան կառավարության հետ համագործակցած մեր ազգակիցների վարմունքը արդարացնում ենք ազգային շահերով, ինչ որ երկակի ստանդարտների հոտ է գալիս, լավագույն դեպքում ազնիվ չենք մենք մեր ողբերգության նկատմամբ: 
> 2.Իսկ եթե դու իսկապես կարծում ես որ Նժդեհը կարող էր ֆաշիստներին ուղղել թուրքերի դեմ, կամ սովետական բանտից քաղբանտարկյալը կարող էր ՍՍՀՄ-ին ուղղել թուրքերի դեմ, ապա դա քո սուբեկտիվ կարծիքն է որին ոչինչ չեմ կարող ասել: Իմ կարծիքով այդպես մտածելը առնվազն միամտություն է (սա որպես վիրավորանք չընդունես)
> 3. Ինչ ես կարծում հեղինակավոր ֆաշիստ գիտնականների հետազոտությունը լայն արձագանք չէր գտել ու հայտնվեց Նժդեհը եւ միանգամից հավատացին գիտնականների հետազոտություններին/, ինչ որ լուրջ չէ:
> 4. Ցեղակրոնության մասին ասեմ կարճ: Պատմությունը ապացուցել է թե ազգայնական գաղափարախոսությունները ինչպես են վերաճում ազգայնամոլական(ֆաշիստական) գաղափարախոսության եւ ինչպիսի աղետներ են բերում մարդկությանը եւ առաջին հերթին հենց ֆաշիզմ դավանող ազգերի գլխին: Իմ կարծիքով ազգայնականությունը առողջ մասնիկ է ազգի մեջ, սակայն երբ նրա դոզանները անցնում են թույլատրելի չափաբաժինները այն աղետ է բերում հենց նույն ազգին: Մեր այսօրվա պայմաններում այդ չափաբաժինը մոտենում է անթույլատրելի սահմաններին, երբ հայ լինելու, հայրենասեր լինելու առաջին պայմանը համարվում է թուրքական դրոշի այրելը ու թուրքերին հայհոյելը: 
> Չի կարելի հայ դպրոցականին սարքել հիտլերյուգենդիկ կամ լենինյան հոկտեմբերիկ: Անթույլատրելի է, այլ ազգի նկատմամբ ատելությունով ՉԻ ԿԱՐԵԼԻ դաստիրակել սերունդ, դրանով մենք խեղում ենք ինքներս մեզ: 
> 5. Իսկ համարելով որ Եվրոպան նվաճած ֆաշիստները Նժդեհից միամիտ էին, մենք նմանվում ենք մարշրուտկի վարորդների՝ որոնք հետճաշյա քաղցր զրույցի են բռնվել իրար հետ:



1. Որոշ չափով համաձայն եմ, բայց նայած ինչ տեսակետից ենք նայում: Սա այն դեպքն է, երբ նպատակները արդարացնում են միջոցները, մանավանդ երբ նպատակին, ըստ էության, հասել է մարդը: Մի խոսքով, գլոբալ ձևով այսպես եմ նայում հարցին:

2. Ես օդից մտքեր չեմ վերցնում. կան փաստեր, կան մարդիկ, որոնք գրել են դրանց մասին: Հիշում եմ` դեռ դպրոցում մեր պատմության ուսուցչուհին հին Նժդեհի նամակներն էր բերում և ընթերցում` ուղղված Խորհրդային Հայաստանի իշխանություններին:
Իմ կարծիքով էլ դու Նժդեհի մասին միայն ֆաշիստների հետ համագործակցելը գիտես: Համենայն դեպս, այդպիսի տպավորություն է, չնեղանա'ս: :Smile:  Էս կես կատակ, կես լուրջ:
Խոստանում եմ, եթե Աստված ինձ ուժ տա ու ես չալարեմ, այստեղ նյութեր կտեղադրեմ նրա քայլերի լրջության մասին: Ինքդ կհամոզվես: Հեսա քննություններից դնջանամ... :Think: 

3. Մի քիչ համոզեց, մի քիչ "կուտ տվեց", մի քիչ էլ օգնություն առաջարկեց: Բոլորն էլ շաղախված են: Դու չես կարող հերքել, որ վտանգ կար, ու դա կանխվեց Նժդեհից հետո:
Շատ կխոսանք, հավի-ձվի պատմություն կդառնա: Ես չեմ գրել, որ փրկել ա, պատմությունն ա ասում:
4.Կասեի լրիվ հակառակը. նախ` ազգայնամոլությունը շովինիզմն է, իսկ ֆաշիզմը դրա դրսևորումներից է: Շովինիզմը գուցե բերում է աղետներ, բայց Ցեղակրոնությունը երբեք շովինիզմ չի եղել. այն առողջ ազգայնական գաղափարախոսություն է: Հենց դա ապացուցող նյութեր և համեմատականներ ևս կտեղադրեմ: Ինչ շովինիզմի մասին է խոսքը, երբ ամենուր թշնամուն հարգելու, նրա մեջ էլ գեղեցիկը տեսնելու կոչեր է անում Նժդեհը: :Angry2: 
Ինձ համար ևս դրոշներ այրելը հայրենասիրության չափանիշ չէ: Այստեղ համաձայն եմ:
Դպրոցների մասին կասեմ հետևյալը. ես չէի ասի, թե մեր դպրոցականների ուշքն ու միտքը թուրքերն են: Իսկ եթե այդպես են դաստիարակում, ապա լավ են անում, ավելին` լավ չեն դաստիարակում, քանի որ աչքս չի տեսնում: Գիտե՞ս ինչու. ոչ նրա համար, որ դա ճիշտ է, այլ նրա, որ նույնն է անում թշնամին ու այստեղ ռոմանտիկ ձևանալու ժամանակը չի… 
Իսկ ինչ սովորեցնել այսօրվա պատանուն, եթե ոչ Նժդեհի և նրա նման մեծերի մասին…
Եվրոպական վավաշոտ քամին 8-րդ դասարանցիների ուղեղները մաքրել է այն աստիճան... :Bad:  բերանս չբացեմ. որ պատմեմ կսահմռկես: Ես այսօրվա դրությամբ դեռ հպարտանում եմ հայ աղջկա վարքուբարքով, բայց ապագայի համար արդեն մտահոգվում եմ...     Լավ գիծ եմ մտել արդեն: :LOL: 
Գլոբալիզացիայի դրական կողմերը չանտեսելով` նկատեմ, որ կուրորեն Եվրոպայի գիրկը նետվելով կամա թե ակամա այդպիսի արժեքներ ենք ներմուծելու: Այդ էժան արժեքները ավելի արագ են գալու, քանց դրականները, ու դրանց դեմ խաղ չկա. արգելված պտուղը քաղցր է: Դոզաների մասին այստեղ է պետք խոսել:

5.Իսկ համարելով, որ եվրոպական արժեքները մեզ դեպի լույս ու արդարություն են տանելու, մենք նմանվում ենք ինքն իրենից հեռացած և քաղաքական ինքնաբավարարմամբ զբաղվող շախմատի պեշկի, որին վրա, ըստ էության, թքող էլ չկա: Չնայած, հիմա կասեք` Ռուսաստանի պեշկան ենք, ես էլ կհամաձայնեմ, բայց դա չի հարցը...

----------


## Մտահոգ

ֆիդայի ջան, նախ ես ոչ մի տեղ չեմ խոսել եվրոպական արժեքնրի մասին, իսկ ազգայնամոլությունը չընդունելը եվրոպական չափանիշ չէ, դա համամարդկային է,  իսկ դու մի երկար միտք ես գրել եվրոպական արժեքների ընդունելի ու չընդունելի լինելու մասին, որը իմ գրածի հետ բոլորովին կապ չուներ: Ես քեզ փաստերով գրել եմ որ մինչեվ Նժդեհի համագործակցությունը հայերի արիացի լինելու փաստը արդեն ապացուցված էր, դու գրում ես *"Մի քիչ համոզեց, մի քիչ "կուտ տվեց", մի քիչ էլ օգնություն առաջարկեց"* ինչ համոզեց որ նրանք ճիշտ են ապացուցել, կուտ տվեց որ հանկարծ նորից հակառակը չապացուցեն՞, ինչ մասին է խոսքը չեմ հասկանում, երբ նորից եմ կրկնում դա արդեն ապացուցված էր 1939 թվականին: Ես գրել եմ որ պատմության մեջ շատ են այն դեպքերը երբ ազգայնականությունը ծնում է ազգայնամոլություն, դու ինձ բացատրել ես շովինիզմը եւ նրա դրսեվորումները, առանց ասելու դու համաձայն ես իմ մտքին թե ոչ: ես գրել եմ "*Անթույլատրելի է, այլ ազգի նկատմամբ ատելությունով ՉԻ ԿԱՐԵԼԻ դաստիրակել սերունդ, դրանով մենք խեղում ենք ինքներս մեզ:*  դու առանց անդրադառնալու գրածիս էլի սկսել ես եվրոպական արժեքների մուտքը դպրոց քննարկել, ես նման բան չեմ ասել, իսկ դու ըստ էության չես պատասխանել արդյոք կարելի է հայ դպրոցականին սարքել հիտլերյուգենտիկ թե ոչ, կամ թույլատրելի է մի  ամբողջ սերունդ մեծացնել ատելություն սրսկելով: Իսկ եվրոպական արժեքների մասին ընդհանրապես չեմ խոսել, չգիտեմ ինչու ցանկացած ողջամտության կոչ, ցանկացած ազատության կոչ դիտվում է որպես եվրոպական արժեքների դավանում: Սա իմ կարծիքով նոր հիվանդություն է քանի որ երբ մենք ունենում էինք վերածնունդ ու երգում ազատություն, երբ պայքարում էինք այդ ազատության համար, եվրոպացիները դեռ որսի միս էին ուտում իրենց քոչվորական վրաններում, այնպես որ գոնե դու պիտի լավ իմանաս որ մարդկային ազատությունը եվրոպական արժեք չէ: Այլ հարց է եվրոպական պոռնկամտության ներմուծումը Հայաստան, իսկ եթե ուշադիր նայես թե ովքեր, որ եւ ում հեռուստաընկերություններն են եվրոպական պոռնկամտություն ներմուծում Հայոց աշխարհ, ով ու ում զավակներն են եվրոպական սանրվածքով շրջում Երեվանում, ապա կհասկանաս որ մենք պայքարում ենք նաեվ եվրոպական պոռնկամտության դեմ:

----------


## Fedayi

Մտահո'գ, հիվանդներ չկան, հակառակը` գրառում եմ անում, դու մեջն ուրիշ բաներ ես տենում: Ինչու՞ սենց "նեղացար": Ես քեզ մեղադրեցի՞ եվրոպական արժեքներ ներմուծելու մեջ: 
Ազգայնականությունն ու ազատականությունը որոշ չափով հականիշներ են, ու մեկի, դրա չափավոր անհրաժեշտության մասին խոսելիս անցա մյուսին` դրանով ընդգծելով առաջինի դերը… Գրում ենք էլի, էներգիա ենք բաց թողնում: 

Էդ կուտ տվեց-բան...Հիմա դու ինձ փաստեր ես բերում, որոնց, ինչ մեղանչեմ, ծանոթ էի շա~տ մակերեսորեն, կփորձեմ ավելի խորը ուսումնասիրել…Մյուս կողմից մի դավթար կարելի է բերել, որտեղ իսկի այդպիսի բաների մասին չի էլ խոսվում, հակառակը` նկարագրվում է իրավիճակի լրջությունը, էլի կրկնում եմ ՓԱՍՏԵՐՈՎ, ԼՐՋՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ… Ես միամիտ չեմ և կարելի է տրամաբանորեն դատել, որ ֆաշիստները էշի ականջում քնած չէին…հակադարձել եմ քեզ, ասել եմ, որ այդ դեպքում ստացվում է, որ նրանց Նժդեհն էր հա՞ պետք, որ էդքան ալիք բարձրացրեցին, էտ ինչ ուժ էր Նժդեհը միլիոնանոց զորքեր ունեցող գերմանացիների համար… Նժդեհն էլ չէր գիտակցում  հա՞  որ, արի ու տես,  ֆաշիստները այդ վարկածը շրջանառում են նրան իրենց կողմը քաշելու համար…

"*Անթույլատրելի է, այլ ազգի նկատմամբ ատելությունով ՉԻ ԿԱՐԵԼԻ դաստիրակել սերունդ, դրանով մենք խեղում ենք ինքներս մեզ:*    Մտահոգ

Նախ` ես չեմ տեսնում այդպիսի սերունդ, ու՞ր ա: Ես շատ ուրախ կլինեի, որ բանավոր ձևերով Մասիս վերադարձնողների 5 տոկոսը զենք բռնել իմանային, ուր մնաց էտ ատելությունը մի օր իրացվեր: 
Կարճ ասած, թե դաստիարակում են` խեր չկա:
Իսկ ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաս, ի՞նչ պիտի ասեն *հայատյաց* ազերու մասին հայրերը /ուսուցիչները     որդիներին / աշակերտներին: 
Իմ կարծիքը` ռսի ասած` Какой привет, такой ответ:

----------


## Մտահոգ

*Հիմա դու ինձ փաստեր ես բերում, որոնց, ինչ մեղանչեմ, ծանոթ էի շա~տ մակերեսորեն, կփորձեմ ավելի խորը ուսումնասիրել…Մյուս կողմից մի դավթար կարելի է բերել, որտեղ իսկի այդպիսի բաների մասին չի էլ խոսվում, հակառակը` նկարագրվում է իրավիճակի լրջությունը, էլի կրկնում եմ ՓԱՍՏԵՐՈՎ, ԼՐՋՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ…*  - Ֆիդայի 

ապեր էն անեկդոտը լսել ես որ մեկին դատելուց դատավորն ասում ա մի քանի վկաներ քեզ տեսել են հանցագործության վայրում հանցագործություն անելիս, մեղադրյալն էլ պատասխանում ա կարամ 5000 հոգի բերեմ որ ինձ հանցագործության վայրում, հանցագործություն անելիս չեն տեսել, հիմա քո ասածն ա մի դավթար բերես որ դրա մասին չի խոսվում: Լավ անցանք: Իսկ ոչ թե Նժդեհն էր նրանց պետք այլ Նժդեհին էին նրանք պետք, որ պայքարեր Սովետ Միության դեմ, սաղ տարբերակները քննարկեցիր մենակ էս տարբերակը թողեցիր,* նրանք պետք էին Նժդեհին*: Ու նորից եմ կրկնում ինչպես որ ոչինչ չի արդարացնում Հայկական եղեռնի ժամանակ գերմանացիների մասնակցությունը թուրքերի կողմից որպես զինվորական հրահանգիչներ, ինչպես որ ոչինչ չի արդարացնում եվրոպական տերությունների լռությունը Եղեռնի ժամանակ, այնպես էլ ոչինչ չի արդարացնում մի այլ ցեղասպան հանցակազմի հետ Նժդեհի համագործակցությունը մանավանդ որ նորից եմ շեշտում քո բերած ամենամեծ ապացույցը որ թե Նժդեհը ինչի համար է համագործակցել իրականում սխալ է, շեշտում է ապատեղեկատվություն է, *հայերի արիացի լինելու հանգամանքը ապացուցված է եղել ամենաբարձր մակարդակով 1939 թվականին:*: Անկեղծորեն ցավում եմ որ ստիպված եմ քեզ հիասթափեցնելու, բայց ինչպես ասում են դառը ճշմարտությունը քաղցր ստից գերադասելի է: Իսկ եթե ժամանակ ունենամ հատուկ քո համար կդնեմ թե ինչ է ազատականություն եւ կտեսնես որ ազատականությունը ոչ մի կերպ չի հակադրվում ազգայնականությանը, համենայն դեպս կարելի է նրանք համադրել:

----------


## Fedayi

> հիմա քո ասածն ա մի դավթար բերես որ դրա մասին չի խոսվում: Լավ անցանք: Իսկ ոչ թե Նժդեհն էր նրանց պետք այլ Նժդեհին էին նրանք պետք, որ պայքարեր Սովետ Միության դեմ, սաղ տարբերակները քննարկեցիր մենակ էս տարբերակը թողեցիր,* նրանք պետք էին Նժդեհին*: 
>  քո բերած ամենամեծ ապացույցը որ թե Նժդեհը ինչի համար է համագործակցել իրականում սխալ է, շեշտում է ապատեղեկատվություն է, *հայերի արիացի լինելու հանգամանքը ապացուցված է եղել ամենաբարձր մակարդակով 1939 թվականին:*: Անկեղծորեն ցավում եմ որ ստիպված եմ քեզ հիասթափեցնելու, բայց ինչպես ասում են դառը ճշմարտությունը քաղցր ստից գերադասելի է: Իսկ եթե ժամանակ ունենամ հատուկ քո համար կդնեմ թե ինչ է ազատականություն եւ կտեսնես որ ազատականությունը ոչ մի կերպ չի հակադրվում ազգայնականությանը, համենայն դեպս կարելի է նրանք համադրել:


Ոնց չի խոսվում :Shok:  Արդեն ջղայնացա, հեսա քննություններս պրծնեմ, որ ժամանակ մնա /բանակ են տանում :Smile: / նստեմ, կարդամ, դուրս հանեմ, հերթով հավաքեմ: 
Սաղ թողեմ քեզ ու մի քանի թեզիսների հավատա՞մ: :Shok: 
Ժամանակդ խնայի', ինձ պետք չէ տարբերություններն ու համադրելիությունը բացատրել: Խասիաթդ իմանալով` հատուկ նշել էի հականիշներ բառից առաջ` որոշ չափով, այսինքն որոշ համատեքստում:

Մի հարց կար, չպատասխանեցիր...

----------


## Fedayi

Չնայած ժամանակիս սղությանը` այսօր կամ վաղը հաճելիորեն հիասթափեցնեղ որոշ նյութեր կտեղադրեմ, խոստանում եմ: Քունս չի տանի, եթե ճշմարտությունը չմատուցեմ: Ինքներդ կտեսնեք` ինչքան խորը և բազմակողմանի են եղել Նժդեհի ծրագրերը և ինչպես է նա դրանք իրացրել: Սա ամեն տեսակի մակերեսային վերլուծություններին ի պատասխան:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Ոնց չի խոսվում Արդեն ջղայնացա, հեսա քննություններս պրծնեմ, որ ժամանակ մնա /բանակ են տանում/ նստեմ, կարդամ, դուրս հանեմ, հերթով հավաքեմ: 
> Սաղ թողեմ քեզ ու մի քանի թեզիսների հավատա՞մ:
> Ժամանակդ խնայի', ինձ պետք չէ տարբերություններն ու համադրելիությունը բացատրել: Խասիաթդ իմանալով` հատուկ նշել էի հականիշներ բառից առաջ` որոշ չափով, այսինքն որոշ համատեքստում:
> 
> Մի հարց կար, չպատասխանեցիր...


Ֆիդայի ջան, քննություններդ քեզ շատ են հոգնեցրել: Ուրեմն հարցիդ արդեն պատասխանել էի, գրելով որ *ՉԻ ԿԱՐԵԼԻ ԱՏԵԼՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ ՄԵԾԱՑՆԵԼ ՄԻ ՈՂՋ ՍԵՐՈՒՆԴ:* Այսինքն հայրենիքի սերը դա ուրիշներին ատելը չէ: Հարցնում ես ինչ անենք երբ ադրբեջանցիները մեծանում են հայատյաց: Ադրբեցանցիները մեծանում են ատելությամբ լցված, հայատյաց, դրա համար էլ նրանք ատում են ամեն ինչ, ինչ որ հայկական է, հայ կին, հայ երեխա, հայկական գերեզմանաքարեր, հայկական եկեղեցիներ ու իրենց ատելության մեջ վեր են ածվում անբնական արարածների, անասունների, ինչ է դու էլ կուզես որ մենք ադրբեջանցիների պես վեր ածվենք կին ու երեխա ատող ու սպանող կենդանիների, հա՞: *Ուրեմն թուրքատյացությունը հայրենասիրություն չէ*: Ոչ թե քարոզենք թուրքատյացություն այլ քարոզենք սեր հայրենիքի նկատմամբ, երբ հայ երեխան մեծանա հայրենիքը սիրելով նա ցանկացած ժամանակ կվերցնի զենք ու կպայքարի իր հայրենիքի համար, անկախ նրանից ով է թշնամին թուրքը, պարսիկը, ֆրանսիացին թե մոզամբիկի կոգո-մոգո ցեղը: Շփոթութան մեջ ես մտածելով որ թուրքատյացությունը հայրենասիրություն է: Կարծում եմ հասկանալի արտահայտվեցի: 
Նժդեհի վերաբերյալ էլի ճիշտ չես հասկացել գրածս: Հիմա հատուկ քո համար դետալ առ դետալ բացատրելու եմ: 
Ուրեմն տես, *x*, *y*  ու *z* անձերը Մարտիրոս Պատպողոսյանին տեսել են  A կետում ժամը 20.00-ին: Մարտիրոս Պատպողոսյանը ասում է որ, երկրագնդի 7 միլիարդ մարդ մինուս *X*, *Y*, *Z* անձինք ինձ չեն տեսել *A* կետում ժամը 20.00, հետեվապես ես(Մարտիրոս Պատպողոսյանը) *A* կետում չեմ եղել, քանի որ երկրագնդի ամբողջ բնակչությունը բացի *X*, *Y*, *Z* անձանցից կարող են հավաստել որ ինձ չեն տեսել *A* կետում ժամը 20.00-ին: Նույն տրամաբանությամբ շարժվում ես դու, ես ասում եմ որ 1939 թվականին ապացուցված է եղել հայերի արիացի լինելը, բերում ապացույցներ, դու ասում ես մի դավթար փաստաթուղթ կա որի մեջ գրված չի որ 1939 թ ապացուցված է եղել: Ճիշտ ես, մի դավթար չի , ավելի շատ է, բացի այն փաստաթղթերից որոնցում գրված է որ 1939 թ. ապացուցված է եղել, աշխարհի ամբողջ փաստաթղթերի մեջ գրված չի որ 1939թ ապացուցված է եղել: Այսինքն մի քանի փաստաթղթերից բացի որոնք հավաստում են որ 1939 թ ապացուցված է եղել, երկրագնդի ամբողջ գիր ու գրականության մեջ խոսք անգամ չկա որ 1939 թ ապացուցված է եղել: Բայց ախր եթե դրա մասին ասենք Ինդոնեզիայի արխիվներում չի խոսվում դա չի նշանակում որ գերմանիայում դա չի եղել: 
Ու մի հարց, եթե հայերին փրկել է արիացի լինելը, ապա ինչն է փրկել բուլղարներին, ֆրանսիացիներին, պորտուգալացիներին, ռումինացիներին, բելգիացիներին, որոնք ոչ արիացի լինելով հանդերձ չեն ենթարկվել եղեռնի ու ազգովի չեն կռվել գերմանացիների կողմում, շեշտում եմ ազգովի քանի որ ռումինական ու բուլղարական մի քանի գնդեր կռվել են:
Մյուս հարցը, եթե հիտլերի հետ համագործակցությունը պարսավելի չէ քանի որ այն հայերին փրկել է եղեռնից, ապա նույնքան պարսավելի չէր նաեվ թուրքերի հետ համագործակցությունը եթե այն կփրկեր մեզ եղեռնից: Այսինքն դու կարծում ես որ բոլոր նրանք ովքեր եղեռնի ժամանակ չհամագործակցեցին թուրքերի հետ ու կոտորվեցին վարվել են սխալ՞, արժեր համագործակցել, կռվել թուրքերի կողմում ընդդեմ ռուսների ու չենթարկվել եղեռնի՞
Կպատասխանես հարցերիս կոնկրետ:

----------


## Fedayi

> Մյուս հարցը, եթե հիտլերի հետ համագործակցությունը պարսավելի չէ քանի որ այն հայերին փրկել է եղեռնից, ապա նույնքան պարսավելի չէր նաեվ թուրքերի հետ համագործակցությունը եթե այն կփրկեր մեզ եղեռնից: Այսինքն դու կարծում ես որ բոլոր նրանք ովքեր եղեռնի ժամանակ չհամագործակցեցին թուրքերի հետ ու կոտորվեցին վարվել են սխալ՞, արժեր համագործակցել, կռվել թուրքերի կողմում ընդդեմ ռուսների ու չենթարկվել եղեռնի՞
> Կպատասխանես հարցերիս կոնկրետ:


Չեղավ ախպեր, կարող ա ես հոգնել եմ, բայց դու էլ ինձ ճիշտ չես հասկացել: Ես չասեցի, թե դա ապացուցված չէր, ես մոտավորապես ասել եմ, որ այդ վարկածը շրջանառելն ավելի ձեռնտու էր ուրիշներին ու այդ քաղաքական խաղում գիտնականներիդ վրա թքող էլ չկար, մինչև չեկավ Նժդեհն ու մի քիչ էլ կուտ տվեց, մի քիչ էլ օգնություն առաջարկեց, հետո նոր ձեռնտու եղավ այդ վարկածից հրաժարվելը:
Լավ, որպեսզի քո ասած "օդային փոխհրաձգությամբ" չզբաղվենք, այսօր մի նյութ կպատրաստեմ, կոնկրետ նյութ, որտեղ քո նշած գիտնականների, իմ նշած հակասեմիթական ալիքի, դրա հեղինակների, Նժդեհի գործողությունների նպատակների, ԽՍՀՄ-ի դերի մասին էլ կնշվի: Նժդեհի խորամանկությունն էլ չի մոռացվի, էն որ ասում էի` Նժդեհը նացիստներից պակաս խորամանկ չէր:

Էս հարցդ լավ համեմատություն չէր: բայց կպատասխանեմ հետո:

բայց որ քննությունս տապալեցի, մեղքը քո վիզը :LOL:

----------


## Մտահոգ

ֆիդայի ախպեր էս դու ես գրել "Հիմա դու ինձ փաստեր ես բերում, որոնց, ինչ մեղանչեմ, ծանոթ էի շա~տ մակերեսորեն, կփորձեմ ավելի խորը ուսումնասիրել…*Մյուս կողմից մի դավթար կարելի է բերել, որտեղ իսկի այդպիսի բաների մասին չի էլ խոսվում, հակառակը` նկարագրվում է իրավիճակի լրջությունը, էլի կրկնում եմ ՓԱՍՏԵՐՈՎ*, ԼՐՋՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ… - Ֆիդայի 

իսկ ես բերել եմ ապացույցներ որ ոչ միայն գիտնականների այլեվ Հիտլերի մինիստրներից մեկն է ասել դա1939թվին"in 1939 Alfred Rosenberg, who was to become later Hitler's Minister of the Occupied Territories, declared that the Armenians were Indo-European, or Aryans, which honored them and put them in the same league with the Nazis:  , եթե գիտնականներին, գերմանացի գիտնականներին շան տեղ դնող չկար, որը շա՜տ եմ կասկածում, քանի որ արիացիների մասին հետազոտությունների ինստիսուտը հիմնադրվել է անձամբ Հիտլերի կողմից ու արժանացել է նրա հատուկ ուշադրությանը, ապա նրա մինիստրի ասածը հաստատ շան տեղ դնող կլիներ, եթե նույնիսկ չլիներ, ապա շա՜տ կասկածելի է որ այդքանին շան տեղ չդնելուց հետո հանկարծ սկսեին Նժդեհի ասածներին ավելի մեծ  ուշադրություն արժանացնել քան գերմանացի գիտնականների ու մինիստրի:

*Ու կոնկրետ էս հարցում, գերմանական աղբյուրները ավելի անաչառ ու հավաստի են, քան այն գրքերը որոնք գրվել են նպատակ ունենալով ներկայացնել Նժդեհի կյանքի այդ շրջանը դրական լույսի ներքո:*

----------


## Fedayi

> ֆիդայի ախպեր էս դու ես գրել "Հիմա դու ինձ փաստեր ես բերում, որոնց, ինչ մեղանչեմ, ծանոթ էի շա~տ մակերեսորեն, կփորձեմ ավելի խորը ուսումնասիրել…*Մյուս կողմից մի դավթար կարելի է բերել, որտեղ իսկի այդպիսի բաների մասին չի էլ խոսվում, հակառակը` նկարագրվում է իրավիճակի լրջությունը, էլի կրկնում եմ ՓԱՍՏԵՐՈՎ*, ԼՐՋՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ… - Ֆիդայի 
> 
> իսկ ես բերել եմ ապացույցներ որ ոչ միայն գիտնականների այլեվ Հիտլերի մինիստրներից մեկն է ասել դա1939թվին"in 1939 Alfred Rosenberg, who was to become later Hitler's Minister of the Occupied Territories, declared that the Armenians were Indo-European, or Aryans, which honored them and put them in the same league with the Nazis:  , եթե գիտնականներին, գերմանացի գիտնականներին շան տեղ դնող չկար, որը շա՜տ եմ կասկածում, քանի որ արիացիների մասին հետազոտությունների ինստիսուտը հիմնադրվել է անձամբ Հիտլերի կողմից ու արժանացել է նրա հատուկ ուշադրությանը, ապա նրա մինիստրի ասածը հաստատ շան տեղ դնող կլիներ, եթե նույնիսկ չլիներ, ապա շա՜տ կասկածելի է որ այդքանին շան տեղ չդնելուց հետո հանկարծ սկսեին Նժդեհի ասածներին ավելի մեծ  ուշադրություն արժանացնել քան գերմանացի գիտնականների ու մինիստրի:
> 
> *Ու կոնկրետ էս հարցում, գերմանական աղբյուրները ավելի անաչառ ու հավաստի են, քան այն գրքերը որոնք գրվել են նպատակ ունենալով ներկայացնել Նժդեհի կյանքի այդ շրջանը դրական լույսի ներքո:*


Չէ, գիտե՞ս որտեղ իրար չենք հասկանում: Դու փորձում ես ինձ համոզել ու համոզում ես, որ այդ փաստերը լուրջ են, ես էլ, քեզնից ուզում եմ հասկանալ, թե ինչի ես կպել էտ գիտնականներին: Հա~, հավատում եմ, Հիտլերն էլ գիտեր, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ *հայերի` ոչ արիացի լինելու վարկածը արդեն չափազանց մեծ վտանգ չէր ներկայացնում, արդեն թուրքերին ու ոչ միայն իրենց ձեռնտու չէր, այնքան ձեռնտու, որ գիտնականներիդ բերանը ուզում էին փակել:* Եթե քո տրամաբանությանը հետևեմ, կստացվի, որ գիտնականները ապացուցել էին ու էդ որ արդեն Եվրոպայի կեսում հայերին թարս էին նայում "յուղ ա", ապատեղեկատվություն: Սաղ խաղ ա, չկա բարոյականություն քաղաքականության մեջ, հաղթում են լավ դիվանագետները: Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ` էտ թնջուկի մեջ ճշմարտության տարբեր կաթիլներ կան, և' քո նշածը, և' իմ նշածները: Ու ինձ մի' համոզի, որ Նժդեհը պայքարել է ԽՍՀՄ-ի դեմ, քանի որ եթե պետք է եղել, համագործակցել է նաև դրա հետ: Մի ուղղությամբ էր նրա պայքարը` թուրքերի դեմ: Ոնց որ ասում են` չերեզ սովետ դեպի Թուրքիա:

*Քու խաթրու համար. մի քանի սայթերի, գրքերի, նժդեհագետ դասախոս հարևանիս մտքերի սինթեզը.*


Նացիստների` ԽՍՀՄ ներխուժելուց ոչ շատ առաջ և արդեն պատերազմից հետո որոշ եվրոպական և գերմանական թերթերում հայտնվում են նյութեր, որոնք կասկածի տակ են դնում հայ ժողովրդի ապագան: Թերթերի միջոցով որոշ նացիստներ կոչ էին անում “ոչնչացնել հայերին` որպես սեմիթներ” և որ հայերը տրամադրված են “Ռեյխի մեծ գաղափարներին” դեմ: Մասնավորապես, մասսայական ռեպրեսիաների էին ենթարկվում Ռումինիայի, Հունգարիայի և Բուլղարիայի հայերը:
Նժդեհը չէր կարող կողքից նայել հայ ժողովրդին սպառնացող այդ վտանգին: Նրա ձեռնարկած միջոցները ցույց տվեցին վտանգի իրական աղբյուրը. թելերը Բեռլին էին տանում:
Բեռլինում նա հանդիպում է Ռոզենբերգին և իմանում, որ ընդունված որոշումը արվել է երկերեսանի քաղաքականություն վարող Թուրքիայի ազդեցության տակ, որը խզել էր Անտանտի երկրների հետ հարաբերությունները և պայմանագիր էր ստորագրել նացիստների հետ: Այդ ցածր քաղաքականության գլխավոր դեմքերը հայտնի են դառնում Նժդեհին` Էնվերի եղբայր` Նուրի փաշան, Ռոզենբերգի բարեկամ, վրացի ազգայնական Ալեքսանդր Նուկրիձեն: Ամերիկյան հետախուզության վկայությամբ` նացիստներին խոստացված օգնության փոխարեն, թուրքերը պահանջել են Հյուսիսային և Հարավային Կովկասները, Թաթարստանը, Ղրիմը և Սիբիրից Ուրալ ընկած բոլոր շրջանները, Միջին Ասիայի, Արաբական երկրները:
Այն, որ հայերը հրեաների հետ նույն շարքին էին դասվել, ցույց տվեց թուրքերի վերաբերմունքն ու ցանկությունը ոչնչացնել երկու ժողովուրդներին: Պանթուրքիստների չտեսնված ֆալսիֆիկացիան լցվել էր թերթերը` ի հակառակ պատմության բազմադարյան ժառանգությանը, լեզվաբանների և անթրոպոլոգների վկայությունների: Հայերին հայտարարեցին սեմիթներ և համարեցին ոչնչացման ենթակա: Տեղի ունեցողին դեմ են դուրս գալիս նաև Գերմանիայի հայտնի գիտնականները:
Նժդեհը սկսում է վարել զգույշ և ճկուն քաղաքականություն և հասնում է փայլուն հաղթանակի:
Դա եղել է ոչ միայն Նժդեհ հրամանատարի, այլև` Նժդեհ-դիվանագետի հաղթանակը, որն այնքան ճիշտ գնահատեց իրավիճակը և արեց միակ ճիշտ քայլը, և բոլորը միայն սեփական ազգը փրկելու համար:
Բնականաբար, շեշտը դնել պարտություն կրող ԽՍՀՄ-ի վրա չէր կարելի և Նժդեհը վտանգը չեզոքացնում է հենց նացիստների ձեռքերով: Մտնելով Գերմանիայի ռազմական հրամանատարության և և ղեկավարության շրջանակներ, Նժդեհը կարողանում է ցույց տալ պանթուրքիստների գաղտնիքներն ու ծրագրերը, կարողանում է հավաստել, որ թուրքական բազմահազարանոց, սակայն թույլ կազմակերպված բանակը միայն բեռ է դառնալու գերմանացիների համար, որ դրա օգտագործումը միայն չարդարացված ծախսեր է բերելու Գերմանիային: Նժդեհը կարողացավ ստեղծել հակապանթուրքիստական կովկասյան բլոկ, որտեղ մտան Կովկասի ժողովուրդների շատ ներկայացուցիչներ: Այստեղ էր նաև ադրբեջանական լեգիոնի հիմնադիրներից մեկը` Ռասուլադձեն, ինչպես նաև Նուկրիձեի դավաճանական գործունեությունը չընդունող վրացի  արտագաղթողների ներկայացուցիչները: Նժդեհը կարողանում է համաձայնության գալ Ռասուլաձեի հետ, որին հասկացնում է, որ Ադրբեջանը ոչնչացվելու է պանթուրքիզմով: Ռոզենբերգը շատ գոհ է մնում այդ միությունից և ազդում է Գերմանիայի ղեկավարության վրա, որն էլ վերջնական որոշում է կայացնում` տալ թուրքերին միայն Ղրիմը:
Ստացվում է` Նժդեհը կարողացավ վերջնականորեն վտանգը վերացնել հայ ժողովրդից և փրկել Կովկասը Թուրքիայի բարբարոսական էքսպանսիայից: Ռոզենբերգն էլ մշակեց և ներկայացրեց Հայաստանի գլխավոր կոմիսարիատի նախագիծ-ծրագիրը` ընդգծելով, որ դա կլինի բաժանիչ գոտի` պանթուրքիզմի տարածումը դեպի արևելք կանխող:
Գ. Նժդեհը, ինչպես նաև գեներալ Դրոն շատ բան են արել ճամբարներից սովետական բանակի հայրենակից ռազմագերիների փրկության համար: 
1944-ին, երբ սովետական բանակը մտնում է Բուլղարիա, նա չի խուսափում կալանքից` համարելով, որ իր պարտքն է ծառայել հայրենիքին մինչև վերջ և թույլ չտալ Բուլղարիայի հայկական համայնքի հանդեպ ռեպրեսիաներ: Նժդեհը նաև շատ լավ հասկանում էր, որ 20-ականներին թուրքերի կողմից խաբված ԽՍՀՄ-ը չի մոռացել Թուրքիայի երկակի խաղը և անպայման փորձելու է օգտագործել ամեն հնարավորությունները Թուրքիայի հետ ակնկալվող պատերազմի ժամանակ: ԽՍՀՄ-ի կոմպետենտ մարմիններին նաև շատ լավ հայտնի էր, որ Նժդեհը մինչպատերազմական տարիներին հրաժարվել է հակասովետական գործունեություն իրականացնել:
Ու Նժդեհի բոլոր մտքերն իրականացան: ԽՍՀՄ-ը որոշեց պատերազմ սկսել Թուրքիայի դեմ և այդ նպատակի համար ներգրավել այն ամենը, ինչը կօգներ այդ միջոցառմանը: Սակայն, քաղաքական իրավիճակի կտրուկ փոփոխությունը, գերտերությունների` պարտված երկրների վրա ազդեցության համար պայքարը անիրականանալի դարձրին բանտում փակված Նժդեհի ցանկություններն ու երազանքները:

----------


## ցեղակրոն

Պարոն Մտահոգ,
շատ–շատ հիանալի ելույթ էր։
Մենք նստած ՝ տաք տեղերում, վերլուծում ենք Մեծն Նժդեհի արած ու չարածը։
Այդ մեծ հայորդին այդքան կռիվ ու պայքար վարեց, հազար ու մի մեծ ու փոքր թշնամի ջարդեց, այսօր դեռ արդարացվելու– ռեաբիլիտացիայի կարիք ու՞նի։ Նույնիսկ բիրտ թշնամին նրան քաջության համար Աժդահա փաշա անվանեց…
Դուք գնացե՛ք Գ.Զոհրաբի ու իր մասսոն ախպերների, 1908-1915 թթ.–ի ՀՅԴ–ի որոշ պարագլուխների գործերը պրպտեք. ավելի օգտակար կլինի ձեր ու հետագա սերունդների համար։
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է, թե «ՉԻ ԿԱՐԵԼԻ ԱՏԵԼՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ ՄԵԾԱՑՆԵԼ ՄԻ ՈՂՋ ՍԵՐՈՒՆԴ», ապա առողջ ազգայնական գաղափարախոսությունը ՝ Ցեղակրոնը ու Տարոնականը, ատելություն չի սերմանում, այլ ռազմական ոգի, փոխվրեժի զգացում ու հայրենատիրություն։
Դե՛ իսկ այլասերվածների համար այօրվա Հայաստանը՝ 29.000 քառ. կիլոմետր է, ոչ թե Հայկական զինվորի վերահսկած՝ մոտ 42.000 քառ. կիլոմետրը և կամ մեր բննօրրան ՝ Հայկական լեռնաշխահը։

----------


## Մտահոգ

Գրագետ շարադրված սինթեզ  էր: Կան այստեղ բավականին նոր հայտնագործություններ : Հիմա մի քանի հարց:
*Ու ինձ մի' համոզի, որ Նժդեհը պայքարել է ԽՍՀՄ-ի դեմ, քանի որ եթե պետք է եղել համագործակցել է նաև դրա հետ* - Ֆիդայի 
1. Ինչպես եւ երբ է Նժդեհը համագործակցել ԽՍՀՄ-ի հետ: Փաստեր՞
*Թուրքիայի ազդեցության տակ, որը խզել էր Անտանտի երկրների հետ հարաբերությունները և պայմանագիր էր ստորագրել նացիստների հետ*: - Ֆիդայի
2. Ինչ պատմությանը անհայտ պայմանագրի մասին է խոսքը՞, Թուրքիան ամբողջ պատերազմի ընթացքում գոնե ձեվականորեն պահպանել է իր չեզոքությունը: Կարող ես կոնկրետ նշել ինչ պայմագրի մասին է խոսքը՞: Փաստեր:
*Թերթերի միջոցով որոշ նացիստներ կոչ էին անում “ոչնչացնել հայերին` որպես սեմիթներ”*  - Ֆիդայի
3. Հայերը մասին գրված հոդվածներում երբեք չի նշվել նրանց Սեմիտական ազգ լինելու գաղափարը: Նույնիսկ ամենավառ երազներում թուրքերը չէին կարող հայերին համարել սեմիտներ: Հայերը ամենաշատը համարվել են ՈՉ արիացիներ, ինչը նույնը չէ սեմիտական ազգ լինելու հետ: Որտեղ են հայերին համարել սեմիտներ: Փաստեր, աշխատություններ:
*Հայերին հայտարարեցին սեմիթներ և համարեցին ոչնչացման ենթակա:* - Ֆիդայի
4. Ուղղակի հակառակ հեղինակավոր նացի գիտնականների կարծիքի հայերը հայտարարվեցին սեմիտներ՞, իսկ ով որտեղ ու որ փաստաթղթով է հայերին համարել ոչնչացման ենթական: Կա Ռայխի որովէ փաստաթուղթ որտեղ հայերին համարել են ոչնչացման ենթական՞: Փաստեր:

Առայժմ այսքանը, պարզ է որ եթե այս հարցերի պատասխանները կոնկրետ չկան ապացուցված ձեվով, ապա քո շարադրանքը մնում է միայն ենթադրություն, վարկած որի նպատակը իմ կարծիքով եղել է Նժդեհի համագործակցությունը նացիների հետ ներկայացնել դրական լույսի ներքո:

Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց



> Պարոն Մտահոգ,
> շատ–շատ հիանալի ելույթ էր։
> Մենք նստած ՝ տաք տեղերում, վերլուծում ենք Մեծն Նժդեհի արած ու չարածը։
> Այդ մեծ հայորդին այդքան կռիվ ու պայքար վարեց, հազար ու մի մեծ ու փոքր թշնամի ջարդեց, այսօր դեռ արդարացվելու– ռեաբիլիտացիայի կարիք ու՞նի։ Նույնիսկ բիրտ թշնամին նրան քաջության համար Աժդահա փաշա անվանեց…
> Դուք գնացե՛ք Գ.Զոհրաբի ու իր մասսոն ախպերների, 1908-1915 թթ.–ի ՀՅԴ–ի որոշ պարագլուխների գործերը պրպտեք. ավելի օգտակար կլինի ձեր ու հետագա սերունդների համար։
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է, թե «ՉԻ ԿԱՐԵԼԻ ԱՏԵԼՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ ՄԵԾԱՑՆԵԼ ՄԻ ՈՂՋ ՍԵՐՈՒՆԴ», ապա առողջ ազգայնական գաղափարախոսությունը ՝ Ցեղակրոնը ու Տարոնականը, ատելություն չի սերմանում, այլ ռազմական ոգի, փոխվրեժի զգացում ու հայրենատիրություն։
> Դե՛ իսկ այլասերվածների համար այօրվա Հայաստանը՝ 29.000 քառ. կիլոմետր է, ոչ թե Հայկական զինվորի վերահսկած՝ մոտ 42.000 քառ. կիլոմետրը և կամ մեր բննօրրան ՝ Հայկական լեռնաշխահը։


Նախ Նժդեհը քո նման փաստաբանի կարիք չեմ կարծում որ ունի: 
2-րդ եթե քեզ այդքան հետաքրքրում է Գ.Զոհրաբի ու իր մասսոն ախպերների կյանքը, ինքդ պրպտի նրանց գործերը, ես ի տարբերություն քեզ բավականին պրպտել եմ:
3-րդ պայքարիր նժդեհյան գաղափարախոսությամբ հայ ազգային կուսակցության *նախկին ադրբեջանական կոմունիստական կուսակցության անդամ, Կեվորկովի նախկին օգնական,* նախագահի դեմ, Նժդեհը դրանից ավելի գոհ կլիներ:
4-րդ կարդա կարծիք, գրիր կարծիքդ, եթե անկարող ես այդքանը անել, անիմաստ է խորհուրդներ տալ ուրիշներին, մանավանդ որ ես քեզ չեմ ճանաչում ու քո հուզական խորհուրդները ինձ համար արժեք չեն ներկայացնում:

----------


## Fedayi

Մտահոգ, ահա հարցերիդ մի քանիսի պատասխանը: Կներես, եթե ոչ բոլորին եմ հիմա պատասխանում: Դնում եմ այն, ինչ ձեռքիս տակ է: Մյուսներին կփորձեմ պատասխանել հետո:

Առաջին հարցիդ պատասխանը:

Որո՞նք էին Նժդեհի՝ Բուլղարիայում մնալու լուրջ պատճառները: Հանձնվելով կարմիրներին, Նժդեհը հույս ուներ, թե խորհրդային իշխանությունները իրեն, որպես հայ ազգայնականի, կօգտագործեն Թուրքիայի դեմ: Դրա համար, անշուշտ, իրական հիմքեր կային: Նա ենթ ադրում էր, որ Թուրքիան թիրախ կդառնա Խորհրդային Միության համար (1945թ.-ին խորհրդային բանակը, իրոք, պատրաստվում էր մտնել Թուրքիա), եւ Կարմիր բանակի՝ Թուրքիային հարվածի դեպքում, հնարավոր կլիներ ազատագրել Արեւմտյան Հայաստանն ու այն կցել Խորհրդային Հայաստանին: Ճիշտ է եզրակացնում պատմաբան Ռուբեն Խուրշուդյանը. «Նժդեհը համոզված էր, որ սվինների վրա կանգնած խորհրդային կայսրությունը վաղ թե ուշ անպայման կփլվի: Նա ուզում էր, որ կայսրությ ան բեկորների վրա վերածնվեր ո՛չ թե փոքր հայկական պետություն, այլ՝ մեծ, միացյալ Հայաստանը, որի իրականացման գաղափարին էր նվիրել նա իր ողջ կյանքը»:
     Փաստորեն, Արեւմտահայաստանի ազատագրման համար, Նժդեհը իր քառասնամյա հակաթուրքական պայքարի փորձն էր առաջարկում խորհրդային իշխանություններին (այս խնդրի հետ կապված՝ Մոսկվայում նա հատուկ խոսակցություն է ունենում գեներալ Աբակումովի հետ): Սակայն, միջազգային քաղաքական կյանքում իրադարձությունների հետագա փոփոխությունները ի նպաստ Թուրքիայի, չարդարացրին Նժդեհի հույսերը. խորհրդային բանակը չշարժվեց Թուրքիայի վրա:
          Նժդեհի ձերբակալությունից հետո, ընտանիքը (կինը եւ զավակը) Սոֆիայից աքսորվում է Բուլղարիայի Պավլիկենի քաղաքը: 1947թ.-ին Նժդեհը խորհրդային կառավարությանն առաջարկում է հանդուգն մի ծրագիր. սփյուռքում ստեղծել համագաղութային ռազմաքաղաքական կազմակերպություն՝ «Հայկական իռեդենտա», որի նպատակը պետք է լիներ Արեւմտյան Հայաստանի ազատագրումը եւ նրա վերամիավորումը Խորհրդային Հայաստանին: Առաջարկության մեջ Նժդեհը հանգամանալից անդրադառնում էր այդ կազմակերպության ստեղծման՝ պատմականորեն թելադրված անհրաժեշտությանը, նրա ապագա գործուն եության ձեւերին, կառուցվածքին եւ այլն: Թեեւ Նժդեհի առաջարկությունը լրջորեն հետաքրքրեց խորհրդային ղեկավարներին եւ մի քանի տարի շարունակ ուսումնասիրվում էր ամենատարբեր ատյաններում, սակայն, ի վերջո, այն մերժվեց:
     1948-1952թթ.-ին Նժդեհը գտնվել է Վլադիմիրի բանտում, այնուհետեւ, մինչեւ 1953թ.-ի ամառը՝ Երեւանի բանտում: Նժդեհի երկրորդ անգամ Երեւան բերվելը, ինչպես վկայում է նրա բանտակից Հովհաննես Դեւեջյանը , պայմանավորված էր նրանով, որ Նժդեհը դիմում էր գրել խորհրդային ղեկավարությանը՝ «առաջարկելով իր միջնորդությունը Դաշն ակցության եւ խորհրդային իշխանության միջեւ հասկացողություն մը եւ գործակցություն մը ստեղծելու համար»: Այս խնդրի շուրջ երկար խոսակցություններ են տեղի ունենում Հայաստանի անվտանգության նախարարի հետ, որոնց արդյունքում, 1953թ.-ին, Նժդեհն ու Դեւեջյանը Երեւանի բանտից, համատեղ, նամակ են գրում Ս. Վրացյանին (որն այդ ժամանակ Դաշնակցության հետախուզական դպրոցի տնօրենն էր), հորդորելով նրան մերձենալ ռուսներին՝ հակաթուրքական հողի վրա: Սակայն, Մոսկվայում նպատակահարմար չգտան նամակը ուղարկել եւ այն մնաց որպես միայն փաստաթուղթ:


Որոշ հարցերի պատասխաններ էլ կգտնես այստեղ: Մոդերներին` կարող եք մինուս անվերջություն վարկանիշ տալ, սակայն այս պահին ուղղակի անկարող եմ այսքանը թարգմանել: Կներեք: :Blush: 


 ПИСЬМО НЖДЕ СТАЛИНУ
Председателью Совета министров Союза ССР Сталину  
Копии: министру госбезопасности Союза ССР  
генералу Абакумову  
Министру безопасности Советской Армении  
Корхмазяну.
     От Гарегина Тер-Арутюняна  

     1. Моё дело направлено в Москву. Я не ожидал двух вещей: во первых, что после того, как я остался в Софии с целью найти общий язык с советской властью, меня арестуют, во вторых, что меня привлекут к суду.  
     Помимо судебных кодексов и выше них имеется неписанный закон рыцарства, которое если будет игнорировано, то исчезает всякое доверие между людьми и народами.  
     Нельзя проанализировать психологию сделанного мною рыцарского шага и отказать мне в справедливости. Так, кто сделал такой шаг, как я, доказывает две вещи:  
     а) То, что он перестал себя чувствовать противником той власти, которой он доверяет и,  
     б) что власть, которой он доверяет свою жизнь и достоинство, не может не отвечать таким же рыцарским жестом на рыцарство.  
     Я не думаю, что бы была велика численность людей, которые вели себя так, как я, даже чтобы их было больше одного.  
     Если бы я смотрел на жизнь, как на средство личных наслаждений, то и я уехал бы из Софии. Цель моего невыезда из Софии подтверждает также следующую психологическую истину, а именно: по своим возможностям я мог бы, елси бы я не перестал чувствовать себя противником, позволить себе по отношению к моему противнику такие враждебные акты, какие он, будучи не в курсе моих умонастроений, ожидал бы от меня.  
     Однако факт, что я не только не позволил себе враждебных актов (и то в масштабе моего умения и возможностей), а наоборот, совершил такие действия, которых мой противник, неосведомленный о моём душевном состоянии, не ожидал от меня.  
   Я не поехал на восточный фронт, я не позволил, чтобы подготовляемые для действия против Турции мои ребята были использованы на антисоветском фронте, я не показывался в легионах и лагерях, и таким образом давал понять военнопленным армянам, что не следует бороться за Германию.  
     А до всего этого, до войны, я делал неуспешные попытки связаться с Вашим дипломатическим представительством.  
     Наконец, я проявлял отрицательное отношение к белогвардейскому "РОВС"-у (Российский Общевойсковой Союз - Ред.), который искал террористов для совершения покушения на Вашу жизнь. Все эти акты объясняются и обуславливаются друг с другом.  
     2. То обстоятельство, что в целях защиты армян в Болгарии, обратились (не только я, но и болгарские деятели культуры) к германскому послу в Софии, само доказывает, насколько серьёзной была грозившая армянам опасность. Будучи свидетелем антиеврейских гонений, я не мог оставаться безразличным к опасности, грозившей армянам на Балканах. Приказ Гёринга от 1941г. германским войскам "учитывать вражду армян", неоднократно упоминается также и в литературных органах Советской Армении (журнал "Советская литература и искусство", N5 1945г.).  
     Эта опасность и применявшаяся к армянам расовая дискриминация понудили, чтобы я поехал в Берлин и вошёл в состав того трафаретного комитета, который после краткосрочного бессмысленного существования прибег к самоликвидации.  
     Моя связь с немцами имела место на антитурецком базисе, и то в те дни, когда советско-германская дружба была ещё в силе. По этому вопросу имеется свидетельство Семёна Бурева, поехавшего со мной в Берлин и принявшего в наших переговорах участие и других.  
     3. Относительно моей деятельности в Зангезуре (по поводу чего мне неоднократно сказано, что в силу политической давности, об этом не может быть и речи), я должен сказать следующее:  
     Если бы не турецкий фактор, не было бы и зангезурского конфликта. В своё время советы, побуждённые своими государственными интересами, оказали Турции серьёзное содействие. Эта протурецкая политика не могла не огорчить тех, которые мыслили также, как я.  
     Тёмные и злоказненные происки пантуркистов на линнии Анкара-Нахичевань-Баку и появление в том же году турецких батальонов в Зангезуре, не могли не создать атмосферу подозрении и недоверия, в которой стал конфликт возможным.	
Полномочный представитель Красной Армии Геккер в следующем абзаце своего официального письма на моё имя делает конфликт частично понятным: "В Зангезуре взаправду имело место позорное событие, за что мы себя не хвалим". Речь идёт о турецком полке и т. д.  

Гражданин генералиссимус!
     4. Вы частично знаете меня по слуху. Я не хотел бы жить, если бы чувствовал, что предстоят еще задачи, ради которых надо жить. Умереть? - что есть легче смерти для старого патриота и солдата?  
     Не игнорированием ли смерти объясняется мой невыезд из Софии. Меня занимают не жизнь и не смерть, а моё последнее желание на свете -- принять участие в гибели феодальной Турции.  
     Поэтому я не хотел бы, что тысячи моих последователей и друзей говорили: "Счастливцы турки, один из их врагов убивает другого их врага!".  
     Я не хотел бы умереть в Ваших тюрьмах.  
     Зарубежные армяне скажут: "Большевики убили исторического врага Турции".  
     Из моей смерти извлекут пользу Ваши враги. Я не уехал, доверяя Вам, и будучи уверенным, что мой рыцарско-патриотический шаг по достоинству будет понят и оценён. Об этом знают некоторые лица за границей.  
     Антитурецкие элементы зарубежных армян - активнейшая часть армянской эмиграции - будет считать мою смерть результатом Вашей внешней политики, чем-то вроде политического аванса туркам.  
     Ныне, когда враги Советского Союза покравительствуют огромным антисоветским контингентам, не учитывая эффекта, который производит этот факт, принесение в жертву одного заклятого врага Турции, не может не рассматриваться турками как знак слабости.  
     Прошу разрешить мне сказать ещё одну истину. Частичная репатриация не разрешит вопроса о взаимоотношениях армянской эмиграции и советской власти.  
     Существенно, не репатриция нескольких тысяч армян, а создание среди армянской эмиграции просоветских настроений и использование последних в интересах Советского Союза и Армении.  
     Я не думаю, чтобы нашлось другое лицо, удобнее меня для выполнения этой приемущественно патриотической миссии. 	

 Я не думаю также, что Вы недооцените мой прошлый опыт, мои возможности и решимость моих людей в отношении феодальной Турции, которая демонстративно превращается в плацдарм против Советского Союза.  
Гражданин генералиссимус!
     Не уезжая из Софии, я показал масштаб высокого патриотизма и моего искреннего желания примириться с Советской властью.  
     Я остался , доверяясь Вам.  
     Кто доверяется истинно великому человеку, истинному величию, тот не раскаивается.  
     Я верю, что не пожалею, что не уехал.  
     Я ожидаю, что на моё рыцарство будет отвечено рыцарством.

----------


## Fedayi

> Գրագետ շարադրված սինթեզ  էր: Կան այստեղ բավականին նոր հայտնագործություններ : Հիմա մի քանի հարց:
> *Ու ինձ մի' համոզի, որ Նժդեհը պայքարել է ԽՍՀՄ-ի դեմ, քանի որ եթե պետք է եղել համագործակցել է նաև դրա հետ* - Ֆիդայի 
> 1. Ինչպես եւ երբ է Նժդեհը համագործակցել ԽՍՀՄ-ի հետ: Փաստեր՞
> *Թուրքիայի ազդեցության տակ, որը խզել էր Անտանտի երկրների հետ հարաբերությունները և պայմանագիր էր ստորագրել նացիստների հետ*: - Ֆիդայի
> 2. Ինչ պատմությանը անհայտ պայմանագրի մասին է խոսքը՞, Թուրքիան ամբողջ պատերազմի ընթացքում գոնե ձեվականորեն պահպանել է իր չեզոքությունը: Կարող ես կոնկրետ նշել ինչ պայմագրի մասին է խոսքը՞: Փաստեր:
> *Թերթերի միջոցով որոշ նացիստներ կոչ էին անում “ոչնչացնել հայերին` որպես սեմիթներ”*  - Ֆիդայի
> 3. Հայերը մասին գրված հոդվածներում երբեք չի նշվել նրանց Սեմիտական ազգ լինելու գաղափարը: Նույնիսկ ամենավառ երազներում թուրքերը չէին կարող հայերին համարել սեմիտներ: Հայերը ամենաշատը համարվել են ՈՉ արիացիներ, ինչը նույնը չէ սեմիտական ազգ լինելու հետ: Որտեղ են հայերին համարել սեմիտներ: Փաստեր, աշխատություններ:
> *Հայերին հայտարարեցին սեմիթներ և համարեցին ոչնչացման ենթակա:* - Ֆիդայի
> 4. Ուղղակի հակառակ հեղինակավոր նացի գիտնականների կարծիքի հայերը հայտարարվեցին սեմիտներ՞, իսկ ով որտեղ ու որ փաստաթղթով է հայերին համարել ոչնչացման ենթական: Կա Ռայխի որովէ փաստաթուղթ որտեղ հայերին համարել են ոչնչացման ենթական՞: Փաստեր:


Ահա 2 նյութ, որոնցում դու կգտնես շատ հարցերի պատասխաններ, անպայման ընթերցի, ինչպես նաև Հայկ Ասատրյանի գրվածքներում: Հատուկ քո համար: Որոշ բաներ ես էլ չեմ կարդացել:

http://www.noravank.am/ru/?page=pub&id=53 /ГАРЕГИН НЖДЕ И КГБ
ВОСПОМИНАНИЯ РАЗВЕДЧИКА
Ваче Овсепян/

http://hhk.am/arm/index.php?page=library /ԳԱՐԵԳԻՆ ՆԺԴԵՀ
«ՀԱՏԸՆՏԻՐ»/

----------


## Fedayi

Բոլոր ժողովուրդները, լուսավորյալ, թե վայրենի, ձգտում են արևի տակ հարմար և կայուն մի տեղ զբաղեցնել:
Նրանք զենքի են դիմում երբեմն ռազմասիրությունից, երբեմն մրցակցությունից, երբեմն կույր ատելությունից դրդված:
Պատերազմում են, երբ պետք է նորանոր շուկաներ ձեռք բերել, ծովերի տեր դառնալ, երբ պետք է ինքնապաշտպանվել կամ ապահովել այս կամ այն երկրի անկախությունը:
Քիչ անգամ չեն նրանց իրար դեմ հանում ամենաանբնական և չնչին պատճառները, օրինակ` իրենց միապետների դինաստիական շահերը, նրանց հիվանդոտ փառասիրությունը, կրոնների և բարության մասին ունեցած ընմռնումների տարբերությունը:
Պատերազմի համար են աշխատում եվրոպական իմպերիալիզմը, անգլիական ծովատիրությունը, ամերիկյան դոլարապաշտությունը, համիսլամականությունը, դեղին վտանգը, պանսլավիզմը և այլն:
Պատերազմ է անվերջ, և եթե ժողովուրդները կռվադաշտում չեն, ապա նրանք զորանոցներում են, ուր խելահեղորեն պատրաստվում են նորանոր բախումների համար:
Չեզոքության են դիմում թույլերը միայն` հաճախ բաժանելով պարտվածների ճակատագիրը: Էապես չկան չեզոքներ: Եթե երկուսն այսօր բարեկամ են, նշանակում է` նրանք զինակցել են մի երրորդի դեմ: 
Ամեն մի պատերազմ երկու նորերի պատճառ է դառնում, որովհետև կողմերից ոչ մեկն իրեն վերջնականապես պարտված կամ հաղթած չի համարում:
Եվ միշտ էլ պարտված կողմը դեռ իր նախանջի ճանապարհին փոխվրեժի ծրագիր է մշակում:

----------


## Fedayi

Իսկ հայ կապիտալիստնե՞րը. արժե խոսել սրանց մասին: Չէ՞որ սրանք ազգ չունեն, հայրենիք չեն ճանաչում: Չէ՞որ սրանց սրբազան հայրենիքը շահաշատ շուկան և մեծածախս հաճոյավայրերն են: Սրանք դուրս են ապրում ազգերից և մարդկությունից: Պարտականություններ չունեն սրանք: Մարդ չեն սրանք:
Ա~հ, այդ “վատ սրտի ու լավ ստամոքսի” տերերը, իրենց նյութական բավականությունների համար միայն ապրող միատիպ անասուններ, որոնք օտարի համար աշխատող ազնիվ անասունի արժեքն իսկ չունեն: Տմարդ արարածներ, որոնց մասին ասել է մի գրող. “Զարկ կրծքին, դատարկ ձայն կտա”:

Նժդեհ

----------


## Fedayi

ՊԱՇՏԱՄՈՒՆՔԸ ՄԵԾ ՄԵՌԵԼՆԵՐԻ

Հիշէ զանոնք, որ գերեզնանին մէջ ննջելով սուրն իրենց գլխուն ներքեւը դրին։ Քաջաց բարձն է սուրը։


Նահատակները...

Այդ Մեծ մեռելները ամենից քիչ իրենց եւ իրենց կուսակցութեան են պատկանում, ամբողջովին իրենց ցեղին են պատկանում։

Իրենց ընտրած ճանապարհի բերմամբ նրանք աշխատում են ու զոհաբերվում այս կամ այն կուսակցութեան դրոշի տակ. նահատակվելով՝ նրանք ազգայնանում են, դառնում են սրբազան սեփականութիւն ողջ ազգի։

Չկան կուսակցական նահատակներ ու հերոսներ, կա եւ կմնա ազգային մարտիրոսութիւնը եւ հերոսականը։

Սակայն այդպէ՞ս է հասկացել մեր ժողովուրդը. ո՜չ, դժբախտաբար։
Հետեւա՞նքը - մեր ներկան եւ ողբալի վիճակը։
Պատճա՞ռը - կոյր եւ բարբարոս կուսակցութիւնը՝ մի զարհուրելի ախտ, որ պիտի թուլանա, որ ուժեղանանք ազգովին։
Այդ ուղղութեամբ պիտի աշխատեն դպրոցը, մամուլը, եւ ինքը ժողովուրդը։
Իր ընտիր մեռելների պաշտամունքը չունեցող ժողովուրդը ապերախտ ու բարբարոս անարժան է անկախ հայրենիքի, որը միշտ էլ նահատակների սրբազան աճիւնից է բարձրանում։

Մի ժողովուրդ բարոյապէս այնքան ուժեղ է, որքան ջերմ է նրա պաշտամունքը դէպի իր մեծ մեռելները։

Չափվում են բանակները, ժողովուրդները, հաղթում են մեռելները։

Իր անմահներից չոգտվող, ասել է սրանց պաշտամունքը ժողովրդի բովանդակ ուժը իր թվի, իր բանակի մէջ է միայն։

Յոթնիցս վայ նման ժողովրդին, անփառունակ մահ ու մոռացում, ահա փայն ու բաժինը աշխարհից։

Գարեգին Նժդեհ

----------


## Koms

Հետաքրքրությամբ հետևվում եմ ձեր քննարկումներին: Նշել եմ բազմիցս, որ իմ կրեդոն` "փորձել հասկանալ եւ հանդուրժել ԲՈԼՈՐ կարծիքները": Այսօր մենք իրոք կարոտ ենք ԿՈՒՌ, ՀՍՏԱԿ. ԸՆԿԱԼԵԼԻ ազգային գաղափարի, որը անկեղծ ասած բացարձակ բացակայել է մեր երկրում վերջին տարիներին եւ փոխարինվել ինչ-որ այլ հեղհեղուկ, ճղճիմ, նեղ-գավառական ու պրիմիտիվ մտածելակերպով... Ցանկացած "իրեն հարգող" երկրի համար` ունենալ կայացած *Ազգային դոկտրինա*` դա ուղղակի կարելի է ասել "աստծո շնորհ" է,.. ոնց անենք որ ի վերջո մենք դա ունենանք? այ հենց դա պետք է լինի, կարծում եմ, հիմա մեր բոլորի գերխնդիրը` սթափվել ու մտածել մի քիչ նաև ապագայի մասին,..

----------


## Fedayi

Նժդեհի` իմ կողմից ամենասիրած մտքերից.
***
Անտառում` նեղ ու դարձդարձիկ ճանապարհների վրա երես առ երես իրար կհանդիպեն առյուծն ու վագրը:
Նրանք կանգ կառնեն, գետնին մխվածի պես, մարմինները կծկած հետևի երկու Ճկուն ոտքերի վրա, պատրաստ ոստյունի:
Ճիրանները դուրս, մազերը փշաքաղ, բերանաբաց, ամեն մեկը ցանկանում է զարհուրելի ծամածռություններով ահաբեկել, սրտաթափ դարձնել հակառակորդին և խեղդել:
Անսահման զգուշությամբ մեկը, միաժամանակ և մյուսը, իր մի ոտքը շարժում է քիչ հետ:
Քիչ անց, անաղմուկ և կամաց, նույնն են կատարում մնացած ոտները: Եվ, գրեթե աննկատելի հակառակորդի համար, միաժամանակ հեռանում են իրարից: Սակայն, միշտ երես առ երես, մինչև որ երկուստեք նահանջը նրանց միջի տարածությունը կդարձնի ավելի մեծ, քան պետք է մի հանկարծակի և դավադիր ոստյունի համար:
Այլևս հակառակորդները դարձնում են իրենց թիկունքները, վերստանում իրենց բնական կեցվածքը, և, քաշվելով իրենց թագավորության սահմաներից ներս, կորչում են անտառի մեջ:[/I][/B]
***
[B][I]Նույնը, գրեթե նույնն է կատարվում և ազգերի կյանքում, երբ նրանք երես առ երես և սպառազեն հանդիպում են իրար, իրենց երկրի սահմանագլխին:
Վա~յ նրան, ով տկարություն ցույց տվեց, մա′հ է տեղում:
Վա~յ նրան, ով անկարող եղավ անթարթափ ու շեշտակի նայելու հակառակորդի աչքերի մեջ, մա′h է ստույգ:
Կորած է այն կողմը, որն անզոր է սարսափ ազդելու, ավելին` ավելի սարսափելի լինելու, քան հակառակորդը:
Հա′յ երիտասարդություն, վաղը, երբ թրքությունը փորձեց պղծել հայրենիքիդ սահմաների սրբությունը, պիտ կարողանա՞ս ավելի սարսափելի լինել, պիտ կարողանա՞ս վագրային կեցվածք ընդունել:
Պատասխանի′ր, պիտ կարողանա՞ս…

----------


## Fedayi

Սարսափից ազատագրված հոգին միայն ընդունակ է աշխարհն առարկայորեն տեսնել ու պատկերացնել:

Մեքենայական կոպիտ ուժերի բախում չէ պատերազմը, այլ` ժողովուրդների հոգեկան կարողության: Զենքն անհրաժեշտ է, սակայն արի բազուկների մեջ:

Քծնանք է թույլի ներումը:

Այնտեղ ուր կա ոգի, ասել է` բարոյական ուժերի ապացույցը, այնտեղ թվական գերազանցությունը, քարը, մետաղը, գրեթե կորցնում են իրենց նշանակությունը: Ոգու հետ զինակցողը բարոյական ուժերի հետ է զինակցում, որի ուժերն աճում են անհավատալիության աստիճան, դառնում անսպառելի:

Պետք է վերադաստիարակություն, իմաստուն դաստիարակություն է պետք ` վերջին խաղաթուղթը ապագան վտանգած ժողովրդի:

Գ. Նժդեհ

----------


## Մտահոգ

Ֆիդայի ախպեր, շուտվանից քո թեմայում չեմ եղել, կարոտել եմ :Smile:  մանավանդ որ քո հարգելի Դաշնակցության մասին նոր տվյալներ եմ հայտնաբերել ու կուզենայի քո հետ կիսել անոնք:

Երկրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմի տարիներին ՀՅԴ-ն օժանդակել է ֆաշիստական Գերմանիային եւ նրա դաշնակիցներին, որոնց մեջ էր նաեւ Թուրքիան: ՀՅԴ-ի կողմից §կոտորածների¦ 20-ամյա ուրացման փաստի հանդիման Հիտլերն իրոք իրավունք ուներ հռետորական հարց տալու. §Ո±վ է հիշում այսօր հայկական կոտորածները¦: Քանզի այն չէր հիշում նաեւ ՀՅԴ-ն:

Գրիգոր Մերճանով. "Դաշնակցության Պյուրոյի հետ իմ ունեցած սկզբունքային գլխավոր տարակարծություններես մեկը եղավ կուսակցության գործակցությունը Նացի Գերմանիո հետ, 2-րդ համաշխարհային պատերազմի օրերուն: Չէի կրնա հաշտվիլ այն մտքի հետ, որ կուսակցությունը իր սեփական հատվածական նպատակներեն տարվածª կրնա ու պետք է գործակցի ցեղային խտրությունը եւ աշխարհակալությունը նշանաբան դարձուցած այս տերության հետ: ... Նացի Գերմանիո դաշնակից դարձեր էր Թուրքիան, որ իմ աչքին կպատկերացներ  Կայզերական Գերմանիո եւ Իթթիհատական Թուրքիո միջեւ կնքված զինակցությունը, որուն ավանդության շարունակությունն էր այս մեկը: Գոնե այսպես կնկատեի ես: Որով, գերմանական հաղթանակի մը պարագային, Հայաստանի բախտով մտահոգվելու պետք չունեին ուրիշները: Թուրքիան կբավեր, որուն բանակները տարիներ առաջ շարված մնացին Արաքսին արեւմտյան եզերքին վրա, անհամբեր սպասելով Ստալինկրաթի անկումին: Բարեբախտաբար դիմադրեց Ստալինկրաթը: Գերմանիան պարտվեցավ: Իմ համոզումս է, որ անով վերապրեցավ նաեւ հայությունը: Այլապես թուրքերը հին բարեկամ գերմաններուն հետ, Մեծ եղեռնեն ճողոպրած հայության վերջին կտորին հաշիվը մաքրած պիտի ըլլային այսօր: ...Փարիզի Կենտրոնական կոմիտեի ժողովներուն մեջ ես գլխովին հակառակեցա այս ծրագրին, որ աղետալի էր պարզապես: Մեծամասնությունը հավանություն տվավ գործակցության թեզին, եւ որոշումը վավերացվեցավ"  
*ԱՂԲՅՈՒՐ* -"Իմ կտակը" Բեյրութ-1972, էջ 90-92, ծանոթագրություն Մերճանովը եղել է հայտնի դաշնակցական գործիչ:

"Հառաջ" 1920, թ.255. "Իր փրկության համար Հայաստանն ունի մի ճանապարհ - գտնել անմիջական կերպով մի ընդհանուր լեզու իր հարեւանիª թուրքի հետ: Եթե հայ ժողովուրդը կամենում է ապրել եւ ապահովել իր պետական ու ֆիզիկական գոյությունը հարատեւորեն, նա պետք է ունենա ոչ թե ռուսական, այլ թրքական օրիենտացիա: ...Եվ եթե հայ ժողովուրդը վերջին համաեվրոպական պատերազմի ժամանակ չունենար ռուսական օրիենտացիա, այլ լիներ թուրքերի հետ առանց վերապահության, ամենայն հավանականությամբ նա խուսափած կլիներ կոտորածներից եւ նրա դրությունը վրացիներից էլ լավ կլիներ"
" Հառաջ"ը ՀՅԴ-ի պաշտոնաթերթն է

Ալեքսանդրապոլի պայմանագիր (հատված, որ բացակայում է հայերեն բնագրում)  "Ինչպես որ թուրք, ռուս եւ բոլոր աշխարհի վիճակագրությունները եւ հաստատյալ ընկերային կացությունը ցույց կու տան, այս առթիվ ալ կվավերացվի, թե *Օսմանյան սահմանի վրա հայ մեծամասնություն ունեցող որեւէ հողամաս չկա*¦" (Տե°ս Լեո, Թ.Հ.Գ., էջ 243):

Սիմոն Վրացյան (1921թ.). "Բոլշեւիզմի դեմ կռվելու եւ, ընդհանրապես, մեր երկրում խաղաղ կյանք վերսկսելու համար մենք մեծապես պետք ունինք հարեւան Թուրքիայի բարեկամությանը, նույնիսկ աջակցությանը: Ամեն մի քայլª թե° այստեղ, թե° արտասահմանում, որ հակառակ է մեր եւ թուրքերի մեջ բարյացկամ կապեր հաստատելուն, կարող է ճակատագրական լինել մեզ համար: Այսօր մենք երկու իրական ուժ ունենք մեր կողքին. մեկը խորհրդային Ռուսաստանն է, մյուսըª Թուրքիան: Մյուս ուժերը մեզնից շատ հեռու են: ԱՌԱՋԻՆԻ ՀԵՏ, ԻՆՉՊԵՍ ՑՈՒՅՑ ՏՎԵՑ ԴԱՌԸ ՓՈՐՁԸ, ՀԱՇՏՎԵԼ ՉԵՆՔ ԿԱՐՈՂ, ՄՆՈՒՄ Է, ՈՐ ՀԱՇՏՎԵՆՔ ՈՒ ԲԱՐԵԿԱՄԱՆԱՆՔ ՄՅՈՒՍԻ ՀԵՏ: *Այդ անհնարին չէ, որովհետեւ մենք եւ թուրքերն ունինք ընդհանուր շահեր,* որ ամենայն համերաշխությամբ կարող ենք պաշտպանել ընդհանուր ուժերով... Մեր իրական դրությունը պահանջում է հաշտ եւ իրական կենակցություն մեր հարեւան Թուրքիայի հետ: Ուրեմնª մեր արտասահմանի բարեկամները, եթե նրանք իրոք բարեկամ են մեզ, չպիտի դնեն Թուրքիան այնպիսի դրության մեջ, ուր նա նկատի մեզ իբրեւ իրա դժբախտության պատճառը ու լցվի ատելության եւ վրիժառության զգացմունքներով հանդեպ մեզ: Կոնֆերանսի որոշումները մեր վերաբերմամբ ընդունելի պիտի լինին Թուրքիայի համար, ահա° մեր պահանջը" (Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն, Ե.-1993, էջ 657-658):

Շարունակելի համ էլ կներես, բայց սրանք փաստեր են ես չեմ գրել:

Ավելացվել է 12 րոպե անց
*Հայաստանում իշխանությունը կորցնելուց հետո, արդեն արտասահմանում, անտեսելով եւ ուրանալով ահավոր ցեղասպանության փաստը, ՀՅԴ-ն շարունակել է ապավինել ու ծառայել թուրքերին. վրաց մենշեւիկների, ադրբեջանական մուսավաթի եւ Թուրքիայի հետ 1921-26թթ. մշակել եւ կնքել է "Պրոմեթեյան ուխտ¦ դաշինքը" Անդրկովկասը Ռուսաստանից անջատելու եւ Թուրքիայի հովանավորության տակ դնելու նպատակով:*

Մ. Սերոբյան. "Այս աթոռազուրկ ատրպեճանցի, վրացի, դաղստանցի եւ հայ նախարարները մեկ նպատակ միայն կհետապնդեն. տիրանալ իրենց կորցրած աթոռներին: Եվ հոն, մութին մեջ կկազմեն §Պրոմեթեական¦ խմբակը: ...1926-ին, երբ Սուլթանով Պոլսի մեջ §Կովկասյան համադաշնակցությունը¦ վերջապես կազմակերպելե հետո Քեմալի հովանավորության տակ, 1926 նոյեմբերին Փարիզի մեջ կպարզե Վրացյան խմբակի հետ 1921-են ի վեր կազմած համագործակցության փուլերը, եւ կպահանջե, որ §Կովկասյան համադաշնակցության¦ Պոլսո կենտրոնական կոմիտեի մեջ հայերուն համար բաց թողված երկու աթոռներ գրավեն Ս. Վրացյան եւ Ռուբեն փաշա (Դարբինյան): ...Այլեւս դիմակները ինկած են Վրացյան-Դարբինյան խմբակին երեսեն: Այ այսուհետեւ ճակատաբաց Վրացյան-Դարբինյան կրնան հայտարարել իրենց դավանանքը` "Կովկասի ժողովուրդների պաշտպան կարող է լինել Տաճկաստանը" ("Հայաստանի անկախության առիթով" Կահիրե-1950, էջ 49-50):

Զավեն Մսրլյան. 18 մարտ 1921-ին, Սիմոն Վրացյան Թուրքիո Ազգային մեծ ժողովու կառավարության, որ ճանչցած էր "Հայրենիքի փրկության կոմիտեն" որպես միակ իշխանությունը Հայաստանի մեջ, ուղղեց դիմում մը: Դիմումի մեջ Ս. Վրացյան կխնդրեր, որ իր բանակը համալրելու համար թուրքեր վերադարձնեն իրենց մոտ եղող հայ պատերազմական գերիները, եւ ցույց տան ռազմական օգնություն Հայաստանի Հանրապետության: Սիմոն Վրացյան իր դիմումը կհիմներ Ալեքսանդրապոլի դաշնագիրին վրա: Վրացյան կգրեր. §Սույն դիմումն անելով Հայաստանի կառավարությունը հիմնվում է այն բարեկամական հարաբերությունների վրա, որոնց հիմք են դրված Ալեքսանդրապոլի դաշնագրից սկսած եւ որոնք խանգարված էին բոլշեւիկյան իշխանության ժամանակ¦ ("Երեք դաշնագիր", Բեյրութ-1979, էջ 119-120):

Վրացյանի հեռագիրը Լոնդոնի խորհրդաժողովին. "Հայաստանը կուզե ապրիլ խաղաղությամբ ու բարեկամությամբ իր հարեւան Թուրքիո հետ: Ան կուզե ուրեմն, որ Լոնդոնի խորհրդաժողովին տալիք որոշումները փոխադարձ անվստահություն չբերեն Թուրքիո եւ Հայաստանի միջեւ եւ կամ դժգոհություն: Վերջ:¦ (Հեռագրի առիթով Օսբորնի մակագրությունըª §Այնպես կթվի, թե զենքով թուրք մը կեցած էր պ. Վրացյանի կռնակը, երբ ան այս հեռագիրը ղրկեց¦ (Նույն տեղում, էջ 120-121):

Հայրենիքի փրկության կոմիտեի §Ազատ Հայաստան¦ պաշտոնաթերթ. §Իրերի պատմական բերումով Անդրկովկասի ժողովուրդների իրական պաշտպանը կարող է դառնալ միայն Տաճկաստանը: Որովհետեւ Տաճկաստանն է միակ իրական, մերձավորագույն քաղաքական ուժը, որն անմիջապես եւ կենսապես շահագրգռված է Անդրկովկասի ժողովուրդների կատարյալ ազատագրությամբ¦ (Նույն տեղում, էջ 120)


"Հառաջ", 1920, թ.255. "Իր փրկության համար Հայաստանն ունի մի ճանապարհ - գտնել անմիջական կերպով մի ընդհանուր լեզու իր հարեւանիª թուրքի հետ: Եթե հայ ժողովուրդը կամենում է ապրել եւ ապահովել իր պետական ու ֆիզիկական գոյությունը հարատեւորեն, նա պետք է ունենա ոչ թե ռուսական, *այլ թրքական օրիենտացիա*: ...Եվ եթե հայ ժողովուրդը վերջին համաեվրոպական պատերազմի ժամանակ չունենար ռուսական օրիենտացիա, այլ լիներ թուրքերի հետ առանց վերապահության, ամենայն հավանականությամբ նա խուսափած կլիներ կոտորածներից եւ նրա դրությունը վրացիներից էլ լավ կլիներ"

Ռուբեն Տեր-Մինասյան. "Դաշնակցությունը դեմ լինելով պատերազմին, դեմ լինելով Իթթիհաթի կառավարության քաղաքականության, այնուամենայնիվ որոշում է (8-րդ ընդհանուր ժողովը) հորդորել հայ ժողովուրդին, կռվի դեպքում անթերի կերպով իր պարտականությունը կատարել Թուրքիո հանդեպ¦:

"Միայն ազնիվ հեղափոխական կուսակցությունը այսպես կարող էր վարվել (կռվի դեպքում ծառայել ,Օսմանյան հայրենիքին¦), սակայն ... ազնիվ մարդկանց հետ: Այս վերջին կետը մոռացվեցավ ՀՅԴ կողմից, եւ այս մոռացումն, անշուշտ, ճակատագրական մեծ սխալ էր... Այժմ դեպքերից հետո կարելի է այդ ճակատագրական սխալն ափսոսալ, քանի որ 200.000 հայ զինվոր ավելացնելով այդ պատկառելի ուժին (նկատի ունի թուրքական եւ ռուսական բանակ զորակոչված հայ զինվորներին, որոնց թիվը միասին կազմում էր 450.000 - Ա.Ս.), նաեւ ռուսական հսկա օժանդակությունները զորքով, սնունդով եւ ճարտարվեստով, բավական պիտի լինեին մեկ վճռական հարվածով Թուրքիան ջախջախելու: Այդ ուժի գիտակցությունը Դաշնակցությունը ուներ, բայց նա խուսափեց դրանից օգտվել, մնալով կաշկանդված ընդհանուր ժողովի որոշումների սահմանների մեջ¦ (Հ.Թ.Կ., էջ 56, 67-68):

----------


## Մտահոգ

ու հասնում ենք ամենահետաքրքիր մասին, Ֆիդայի ջան, ուրեմն էս վերևում նշված կուսակցության անդամը այսօր այսպիսի միտք է արտահայտել  
"Մեր քթի տակ ձեւավորվել է կազմակերպված մի մեխանիզմ կամ, ինչպես սիրում են իրենք ասել, ցանց` նման այլ պետություններին` Վրաստանին, Սերբիային եւ Ուկրաինային: Ձեւավորվել է *օտարի պատվերով գծած պատկերով եւ ֆինանսներով*: Ցանցը ձեւավորեց օտարը, ցանցի վրա դրվեց, հագցվեց նախագահի ընդդիմադիր թեկնածուն: Եվ նա ինքնադրվեց` հաճույքով" 
զարմացար չէ՞, ես էլ, պատկերացնում ես, ով ով բայց գոնե Հրանտ Մարգարյանը ու ՀՅԴ բարոյական իրավունք չունեին օտարներ ֆինանսավորման ու ծրագրավորման մասին: Մանավանդ երբ այն բացարձակ սուտ է:

----------


## Fedayi

> ու հասնում ենք ամենահետաքրքիր մասին, Ֆիդայի ջան, ուրեմն էս վերևում նշված կուսակցության անդամը այսօր այսպիսի միտք է արտահայտել  
> "Մեր քթի տակ ձեւավորվել է կազմակերպված մի մեխանիզմ կամ, ինչպես սիրում են իրենք ասել, ցանց` նման այլ պետություններին` Վրաստանին, Սերբիային եւ Ուկրաինային: Ձեւավորվել է *օտարի պատվերով գծած պատկերով եւ ֆինանսներով*: Ցանցը ձեւավորեց օտարը, ցանցի վրա դրվեց, հագցվեց նախագահի ընդդիմադիր թեկնածուն: Եվ նա ինքնադրվեց` հաճույքով" 
> զարմացար չէ՞, ես էլ, պատկերացնում ես, ով ով բայց գոնե Հրանտ Մարգարյանը ու ՀՅԴ բարոյական իրավունք չունեին օտարներ ֆինանսավորման ու ծրագրավորման մասին: Մանավանդ երբ այն բացարձակ սուտ է:


С возврашением!!! :Smile: 
Վերը նշած բոլոր փաստերին ընդհանուր գծերով ծանոթ եմ: Ընդունում եմ դաշնակցականների արած սխալները: Դրանցից ես չեմ նեղանում: Դե, բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ երիտթուրքերին խաբնվեցին հենց նրանք և այլն: 
Դաշնակցությանը հարգում եմ հիմնականում կուսակցության` որպես կուսակցություն, այլ ոչ թե սբրոդ լինելու պատճառով: Հարգում եմ իրենց բրենդում դրված արժեքների համար, որոնք, սակայն, հաճախ տաքգլխության են վերածվում...այսքանը: Ու ամենևին ամեն գնով պաշտպանելու ցանկություն չունեմ:
Բայց, Մտահոգ, թեման Նժդեհին էր վերաբերվում, որը, թեև եղել է Դաշնակցության հիմնադիրը, սակայն մեր բանավեճի գործողությունների տարիներին արդեն վիճած և դուրս եկած է եղել կուսակցությունից, գործել է Դաշնակցությունից անկախ, Գերմանիայում համագործակցության եզրեր փնտրելու համար  հանդիպելով Դրոի հետ, վիճել է և չի ընդունել վերջինիս գիծը և այլն, այս բոլորը ամենևին ստվեր չեն գցում նրա վրա...Մնում եմ նույն կարծիքին` Նժդեհը մեծագույն դիվանագետ էր...
Մարգարյանի ելույթը, իրոք, քաղաքական դեմագոգիա էր: Ձեռքս սրտիս կդնեմ ու կընդունեմ: Լսելիս իմ գլխում էլ զամիկանիներ տվեցին, ու ակամա էն փառավոր խոսքերը հիշեցի, որ քաղաքականությունը...:
Բայց, ճիշտ է, նա իրավունք չունի խոսելու, սակայն դրսի ուժերի մասին, ըստ իս, նա իրավացի էր:
Բա որ ասում եմ առողջ դաշտում եմ :Smile:

----------


## Fedayi

Ղարաքիլիսայի ճակատամարտի մասնակից կապիտան Արտավազդ Հարությունյանի հուշերից:
“Նժդեհը շատ անգամ էր ոգեշունչ խոսքեր ուղղել բազմությանը, ի մասնավորի` մարտական ուժերին: Բայց Ղարաքիլիսայի ճակատամարտի նախօրեին ինքն իրեն գերազանցեց:
Ծովածավալ բազմությունը, որ հուսալքված, ընկճված, հոգեկան ծանր տագնապի մատնված էր, հանկարծ փոխվեց` հմայված ու հիպնոսացած Նժդեհի հրաշունչ խոսքերից: Էլեկտրականացած ամբոխը ռազմական բարձր տրամադրություն ցույց տվեց ու սկսեց գոչել`”Կեցցե Նժդեհը”, “Մահ կամ Ազատություն”…
-Դեպի ռազմաճակատ, այնտեղ է մեր փրկությունը,-կհնչեր Նժդեհի հուճկու, վճռական ու ինքնավստահ ձայնը:
Պետք էր տեսնել, թե Նժդեհի ճառից հետո, ինչպես մի պահ լքված, իսկ այժմ գոտեպնդված այս բազմության միջից մարտական ուժերը համախմբվեցին զինվորականների շուրջ, և, ամբոխային վիճակից դուրս եկած, կարգապահությամբ ենթարկվեցին հրահանգներին` կազմելով վաշտեր և գումարտակներ: Այսպիսով Ղարաքիլիսայի ճակատը, որ բաց էր մնացել և թշնամին պիտի կարողանար լիկվիդացիայի ենթարկել Արարատի և Սարդարապատի ռազմաճակատները, ապահովվեց և գոցվեց բաց աչքերով դեպի մահ գնացող զորամասերով: Եվ այդ բոլորը` շնորհիվ Նժդեհի”:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

Ցավում եմ, որ այսքան ուշ եմ նկատում Ֆիդայու բացած այս թեման, որը ինձ անչափ շատ է հետաքրքրում: Նրա թույլատրվությամբ այնուամենայնիվ կցանկանայի իմ կարծիքը հայտնել մեծ Նժդեհի գաղափարներից որոշների վերաբերյալ, որոնք նախկինում արդեն իսկ տեղ են գտել այս թեմայում: Այդ մետքերից ոմանք իհարկե շատ գեղեցիկ են, սակայն ոչ ճշմարիտ:

_Հայաստանը և ճշմարտությունը` ահա իմ աստվածությունները:_ 
*Նժդեհ*

_Ինձնից բացի այլ աստվածներ չպիտի լինեն քեզ համար:_
*Աստված: 1-ին պատվիրան*

Եթե նույնիսկ Նժդեհը “ճշմարտություն” ասելով Աստծուն է ի նկատի ունեցել, ապա Աստված “Ինձանից” ասելով անկասկած Իրեն ու Հայաստանին չէ, որ ի նկատի է ունեցել:


_Ով տառապանքից է փախչում, կատարելությունից է փախչում:_ 
*Նժդեհ*

Հասկանալի չէ, թե հատկապես ինչ է ցանկացել ասել մեծն Նժդեհը: Միթե նա նկատի ունի, որ առանց տառապանքի կատարելություն չի լինում: Եթե այդպես է, ապա դա ոչ երկիմաստ ակնարկ է դրախտի և Աստծո արքայության անկատար լինելու մասին, քանզի այս երկու հասարակարգերում էլ տառապանքը տեղ չունի: Եվ երկրորդ` առաջին մարդը առանց տառապած լինելու էլ, արդեն կատարյալ էր:


_Ի զեն…Ես կուզեի այս ռազմատենչը շրթունքներիս մեռնել:_ 
*Նժդեհ*

_Քո սուրը տեղը դիր, որովհետև ովքեր սուր են վերցնում, սրով կընկնեն:_
*Հիսուս Քրիստոս*

Նախընտրում եմ հետևել Հիսուսին, քանի որ նա և’ ավելի խելացի է, և’ ավելի հզոր:


_Ների′ր, Տե′ր իմ, ների′ր, եթե մի օր հայրենիքիս օգնելու համար մեղանչեմ քո դեմ:_ 
*Նժդեհ*

_Եթե կույր լինեիք, դուք մեղք չէիք ունենա, բայց հիմա ասում եք, թե տեսնում եք, և ձեր մեղքերը ձեր մեջ հաստատ մնում են:_
*Հիսուս Քրիստոս*

_Եթե ես եկած և նրանց հետ խոսած չլինեի, նրանք որևէ մեղք ունեցած չէին լինի, բայց հիմա իրենց մեղքի համար ոչ մի արդարացում չկա:_
*Հիսուս Քրիստոս*

Հուսով եմ այս խոսքերը ասելիս` Հիսուսը գոնե Նժդեհի հարցում թույլ է տվել երկակի ստանդարտների հնարավորությունը: Աստված ներել է Նժդեհին: Միգուցե: Սակայն ինչպես կարող եմ իմանալ, որ Աստված ինձ էլ կների, եթե ես հետևելով Նժդեհին նույնպես մեղանչեմ Նրա դեմ, թեկուզ հայրենիքիս օգնելու համար: 


_Արժանի չես հայրենիքիդ, եթե այն չես դավանում որպես գերագույն նպատակ, իսկ անձդ` իբրև միջոց:_ 
*Նժդեհ*

Հարց:
Ինչը պետք է իրենց կյանքի գերագույն նպատակ դավանեն բորոր այն ազգերի ներկայացուցիչները, որոնք ճակատագրի կամքով զրկվել են հայրենիքից կամ ընդհանրապես այն չեն ունեցել? Ասորիներ, եզդիներ, գնչուներ: Միթե նրանք զրկված են իրենց կյանքի գերագույն նպատակից?


_Եղի՛ր բացարձակ ...Եւ ո՛չ մի զիջում: Հանցանք է զիջելը: Զիջել` նշանակում է թույլ լինել, ամոթալի պարտություն կրել..._
*Նժդեհ*

Ճիշտն ասած ես չեմ կարող չժպտալ այս միամիտ խոսքերը կարդալով: Ենթադրենք ես բացարձակ կերպով հետևեցի այս խորհրդին: Ենթարդենք բալոր հայերը բացարձակ կերպով հետևեցին այս խորհրդին: Ենթադրենք աշխարհի բոլոր մարդիկ բացարձակ կերպով հետևում են այս խորհրդին: Նույնիսկ պատկերացնելն է սարսափելի: Մարտի 1-ի դեպքերը, համաշխարհային բոլոր պատերազմները պարզապես փողոցային փոքրիկ վեճ կհամարվեին այդ պարագայում: Իմ կարծիքով նացիզմի, ռասիզմի կամ ֆաշիզմի տեսանկյունից բացի, այլ կերպ հնարավոր չէ որևէ արդարացում գտնել այս խոսքերի համար:
Ու հետո`

_Զոհաբերի՛ր ...
Զոհաբերի՛ր անվերջ` առանց մնացորդի:
Սովորի՛ր եւ սիրի՛ր զոհաբերել ու տանջվել բավականութեան լուսափայլ ժպիտը երեսիդ ... եւ դու կմոտենաս Աստծուն, դու կդառնաս մարդ-Աստված ...
Այդպես է պատգամում իմ մարգարեն իր հրեղեն խոսքը ..._
*Նժդեհ*

Եթե Նժդեհի այս խոսքերը կոնտեկստից կտրված չեն, ապա _“Զոհաբերիր, անվերջ` առանց մնացորդի”_ ասելով կարելի է հասկանալ, որ Աստծուն մոտենալու համար հարկավոր է զոհաբերել ամեն ինչ, այդ թվում անձդ, ընտանիքդ, հպարտությունդ, հայրենիքդ և այլն: Պետք է ասեմ, որ առանց կոնտեկստի այս խոսքերը բացարձակ ճշմարտություն են արտահայտում, սակայն դրանք, մեղմ ասած, այնքան էլ համահունչ չեն նրա որոշ այլ խորհուրդների հետ: 

Ազգի, հայրենիքի ու հայրենասիրության մասին արտահայտվելիս Նժդեհը հաճախ կոֆլիկտի մեջ է մտնում բացարձակ ճշմարտության հետ, և ընդհակառակը, պարզապես մարդու մասին խոսելիս նա հաճախակի է նպատակին է խփում:
Ճիշտն ասած Նժդեհի գաղափարները գրեթե ասում են, որ լավ մարդ և լավ հայը տարբեր հասկացողություններ են: Ավելին, նա գրեթե ասում է, որ լավ հայը լավ մարդուց լավ է: Չգիտեմ ինչպես դուք, բայց ես նախընտրում եմ իմ կյանքի բոլոր դժվարին ու լարված պահերին շուրջս ունենալ լավ մարդկանց և ոչ թե լավ հայերին:





> Նժդեհին անծանոթներին էլ կխնդրեմ մի քիչ "համեստ" լինեն ու Նժդեհի մասին մերկապարանոցային սկզբունքներով կարծիք հայտնելուց էլ իրենց հարցնեն` արդյո՞ք իրավունք ունեն կարծիք հայտնելու, թե` ոչ, և գուցե խոսելուց առաջ նյութին տեղյակ լինել է պետք, թե չէ, կարծես, անհարմար դրության մեջ կարող են հայտնվել:
> Լավ խոսք կա դուզ էս դեպքի համար.
> Լռությունը մեծացնում է արժանավորությունը և ներում միջակությունը:


Հանդիպակած խորհուրդ

Ճշմարտությանն էլ անծանոթներին կխնդրեմ մի քիչ “համեստ” լինեն ու կյանքի մասին մերկապարանոցային սկզբունքներով կարծիք հայտնելուց էլ իրենց հարցնեն` արդյո՞ք իրավունք ունեն կարծիք հայտնելու, թե` ոչ, և գուցե խոսելուց առաջ նյութին տեղյակ լինել է պետք, թե չէ, կարծես, անհարմար դրության մեջ կարող են հայտնվել:
Նույն լավ խոսքը դեռ մնում է դուզ էս դեպքի համար.
Լռությունը մեծացնում է արժանավորությունը և ներում միջակությունը:

----------


## Fedayi

Նժդեհի կողմից կրոնի իմաստավորման մասին:

Նժդեհը ցեղակրոնության դիրքերից է գնահատում կրոնն ընդհանրապես, առանձին կրոնական ուղղություններն ու եկեղեցիները: Նժդեհի կարծիքով` փիլիսոփայական առումով կրոնը միայն արարվածի և արարչի հարաբերություն չէ, այլ մարդու և իր նմանի, անհատի և հասարակության, անձի և ճշմարտության հարաբերություն:  Նա, ով ընդունում է աստծո գոյությունը, ընդունում է նաև իր պարտականությունները գերագույն իրականությունների` ազգի, հայրենիքի, պետության նկատմամբ: Նա գտնում է, որ անկրոնությունը հոգեկան առողջ վիճակ չէ, և ով հեռանում է կրոնից, նա կտրում է իր հոգևոր զարկերակը:
Ոչ թե կրոնական զգացումներն են մարդուն լավը դարձնում, այլ ազգի, հայրենիքի, դիմացինի նկատմամբ  սեփական պարտքի և պատասխանատվության զգացումը, այսինքն` այն, ինչ պահանջում է Նժդեհը: Մինչդեռ գաղտնիք չէ, որ հենց կրոնական քարոզչության մեջ են այս սկզբունքները անտեսել, իրական հայրենիքը փոխարինել երկնքով, կյանքը համարել ժամանակավոր փորձություն, մարդու կյանքի իմաստը` հոգու փրկությունն ու ապաշխարանքը: Ահա թե ինչու հավատացյալների ու անհավատացյալների միջավայրում եղել են ու կան հոգեկան բարձր հատկանիշներով օժտված և հոգեզուրկ մարդիկ: Եվ դա պատահական չէ, որովհետև բարոյականության և անբարոյականության սահմանները չեն համընկնում կրոնական և ապակրոն գիտակցության սահմաններին:
Նժդեհը ցեղակրոնության տեսակետից է իմաստավորում մարդու նկատմամբ Քրիստոսի տածած սերը և գտնում, որ “Քրիստոսը սիրում էր, որովհետև ուժեղ էր, նա սիրում էր, որովհետև սիրելու և ներելու չափ հզոր էր”:
Նրա անձնական կյանքը պիտի դառնա եկեղեցուն ուղեցույց:
Նրա մահվան խորհուրդը` հերոսական զոհաբերություն:
Նա զոհաբերեց, որովհետև գաղափարի հերոս էր:
Միայն արին, քաջը, միայն հերոսը կարող էր զոհաբերել:”   

Սարգսյան Ս.
«Նժդեհյան իմաստաբանություն» Երևան 2006, հոդվածների ժողովածու

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Հանդիպակած խորհուրդ
> 
> Ճշմարտությանն էլ անծանոթներին կխնդրեմ մի քիչ “համեստ” լինեն ու կյանքի մասին մերկապարանոցային սկզբունքներով կարծիք հայտնելուց էլ իրենց հարցնեն` արդյո՞ք իրավունք ունեն կարծիք հայտնելու, թե` ոչ, և գուցե խոսելուց առաջ նյութին տեղյակ լինել է պետք, թե չէ, կարծես, անհարմար դրության մեջ կարող են հայտնվել:
> Նույն լավ խոսքը դեռ մնում է դուզ էս դեպքի համար.
> Լռությունը մեծացնում է արժանավորությունը և ներում միջակությունը:


Հարգելի Ոստիկան, մի հարց էլ` ինչքանով եք համոզված Նժդեհի սխալականության, նույնն է թե` Ձեր իրավացիության մեջ, որ այսպիսի նուրբ և խորափիլիսոփայական հարցերում խոսում եք ճշմարտություն կատեգորիայի մասին, որը դեռևս չի գտել նույնիսկ Նորին մեծություն Փիլիսոփայությունը: 
Եթե նույնիսկ Նժդեհը սխալ լիներ, դա դեռևս չէր նշանակի, որ Դուք ճիշտ եք:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Նժդեհը ցեղակրոնության դիրքերից է գնահատում կրոնն ընդհանրապես, առանձին կրոնական ուղղություններն ու եկեղեցիները: Նժդեհի կարծիքով` փիլիսոփայական առումով կրոնը միայն արարվածի և արարչի հարաբերություն չէ, այլ մարդու և իր նմանի, անհատի և հասարակության, անձի և ճշմարտության հարաբերություն:  Նա, ով ընդունում է աստծո գոյությունը, ընդունում է նաև իր պարտականությունները գերագույն իրականությունների` ազգի, հայրենիքի, պետության նկատմամբ:


Այն, որ Նժդեհը ուրույն տեսանկյուն է գտել` գնահատելու համար հավատքը ընդհանրապես, դա դեռ չի նշանակում նրա իրավացիության մասին: Նա չափազանց լոկալացրել է այն ճշմարտությունը, որը նախատեսված է եղել ամբողջ մարդկության համար, այլ ոչ թե մեկ ազգի կամ ցեղի համար: Նա, ով ընդունում է Աստծո գոյությունը, ոչ թե գերագույն, այլ պարզապես պարտականություններ է ստանձնում, ոչ թե ազգի, այլ մարդու, ոչ թե հայրենիքի, այլ ամբողջ մարդկության, ոչ թե պետության, այլ ամբողջ Երկիր մոլորակի նկատմամբ, որտեղ նա ապրում է: Ես կկրկնվեն` ասելով, որ ամբողջ աշխարհով մեկ սփռված են մեծ թվով մարդիկ, որքեր չունեն պետություն, հայրենիք, ազգ, նույնիսկ ընտանիք, սակայն Աստծու առջև գերագույն պարտականություն ունենալով, նրանք հոգ են տանում մարդու, մարդկության և Երկրի մաքրության համար, որը տրված է եղել նրանց:




> Նա գտնում է, որ անկրոնությունը հոգեկան առողջ վիճակ չէ, և ով հեռանում է կրոնից, նա կտրում է իր հոգևոր զարկերակը:


Եթե նա գտնում է, որ կրոնից հեռանալը կտրում է հոգևոր զարկերակը, ապա պետք է ընդունի նաև, որ ճշմարիտ հավատքից կտրվելը և ցեղակրոնության նման կեղծ կրոնի մեջ ընկնելը, կբերի նրան, որ այդ հոգևոր զարկերակով կսկսի անմաքուր արյուն հոսել: Այսինքն ցեղակրոնություն դավանելը, նույն է թե հեռանալ ճշմարիտ կրոնից:




> Նժդեհը ցեղակրոնության տեսակետից է իմաստավորում մարդու նկատմամբ Քրիստոսի տածած սերը և գտնում, որ “Քրիստոսը սիրում էր, որովհետև ուժեղ էր, նա սիրում էր, որովհետև սիրելու և ներելու չափ հզոր էր”:
> Նրա անձնական կյանքը պիտի դառնա եկեղեցուն ուղեցույց:
> *Նրա մահվան խորհուրդը` հերոսական զոհաբերություն:*


Սա 180 աստիճանով հակասում է ոչ միայն ամբողջ Քրիստոնեության այլ նաև Առաքելական եկեղեղեցու հիմնական սկզբունքներին:
Հիսուսի մահը խորհրդանշում է, ոչ թե ԶՈՀԱԲԵՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, այլ ՓՐԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ համայն մարդկության: Հիսուսը զոհաբերեց իր կյանքը, որպեսզի բոլոր մարդիկ փրկություն ունենան: Եթե դրանից հետո էլ մարդիկ շարունակեն զոհել իրենց կյանքերը, որոնք Հիսուսը գնել է իր կյանքի գնով, ապա Հիսուսի զոհաբերությունը ԻԶՈՒՐ է եղել:




> Նա զոհաբերեց, որովհետև գաղափարի հերոս էր:


Ավետարան ըստ Մատթևոսի 26:39 և ըստ Մարկոսի 14:35, որտեղ ոչ երկիմաստ կերպով նշվում է, որ Հիսուսը զոհաբերեց, ոչ թե հանուն գաղափարի, այլ զոհաբերեց, որովհետև այդպիսինն էր Աստծո կամքը: 
Եվ դա չէր կարող այլ կերպ լինել: Ամբողջ աշխարհը և դրանում գտնվող ամեն ինչ ստեղծվեց Աստծո կողմից և հանդիսանում է նրա սեփականությունը: Եվ այդ աշխարհում չեն կարող Աստծո կամքից գերակա, որևէ ճշմարիտ գաղափարներ լինել:

Հ. Գ.




> Հարգելի Ոստիկան, մի հարց էլ` ինչքանով եք համոզված Նժդեհի սխալականության, նույնն է թե` Ձեր իրավացիության մեջ, որ այսպիսի նուրբ և խորափիլիսոփայական հարցերում խոսում եք ճշմարտություն կատեգորիայի մասին, որը դեռևս չի գտել նույնիսկ Նորին մեծություն Փիլիսոփայությունը: 
> Եթե նույնիսկ Նժդեհը սխալ լիներ, դա դեռևս չէր նշանակի, որ Դուք ճիշտ եք:


Մեծարգո Ֆիդայի, իսկ ով ասաց, որ իմ իրավացիությունը հիմնված է Նժդեհի սխալականության վրա: Ընդհակառակը` իմ իրավացիությունը հիմնված է այն ճշմարիտ հավատքի վրա, որը Նժդեհն է աղավաղել ցեղակրոնության աստիճան:
Իսկ ճշմարտություն կատեգորիայի մասին հարկավոր է խոսել ոչ միայն խոհափիլիսոփայական հարցերում, այլ նաև մնացած բոլոր բնագավառներում անխտիր, որպեսզի Նորին մեծություն Փիլիսոփայությունը վերջապես գտնի այն:

----------


## Monk

> _Ի զեն…Ես կուզեի այս ռազմատենչը շրթունքներիս մեռնել:_ 
> *Նժդեհ*
> 
> _Քո սուրը տեղը դիր, որովհետև ովքեր սուր են վերցնում, սրով կընկնեն:_
> *Հիսուս Քրիստոս*
> 
> Նախընտրում եմ հետևել Հիսուսին, քանի որ նա և’ ավելի խելացի է, և’ ավելի հզոր:


Հարգելի Լավ Ոստիկան, իհարկե ողջունում եմ Հիուսին հետևելու
Ձեր կեցվածքը: Համեմատության ցանկացած  պարագային պետք է  նկատի առնել շատ կարևոր հանգամանք. մի դեպքում` Հիսուսի պարագային, խոսում ենք Մարդացյալ Աստծո, մյուս բոլոր դեպքերում` ուղղակի մարդկանց մասին: 
Բայց թույլ տվեք նախ Ձեր մեջբերումին հավելեմ Հիսուսի մեկ այլ պատգամ. 
«Ով որ քսակ ունի, թող վերցնի այն, նույնպես և մաղախ. իսկ ով որ չունի, *թող վաճառի իր վերարկուն և իր համար սուր գնի*» (Ղուկ. 22:36): Փաստորեն Հիսուս անգամ Իր աշակերտներին է պատգամում վաճառել հագուստները` զենք գնելու համար: 
Այլ հարց է, երբ սուր ես վերցնում ընդդեմ խաղաղության, այլ հարց` արդեն սուր վերցրածին դիմագրավելու համար: Հանուն ընտանիքիդ, մերձավորներիդ, ժողովրդիդ, Հայրենիքիդ, հավատիդ վերցրած սուրը  երբեք չի կարող հակասել Քրիստոսի պատգամին, կհակասի ամենանվիրական արժեքներդ թշնամու առջև անպաշտպան թողնելը,  սրբություններիդ պղծումը: 

Հ.Գ. Ցավոք ես նույնպես ուշ եմ նկատել այս հրաշալի թեման: Դեռ կվերադառնամ այստեղ: :Smile:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Համեմատության ցանկացած  պարագային պետք է  նկատի առնել շատ կարևոր հանգամանք. մի դեպքում` Հիսուսի պարագային, խոսում ենք Մարդացյալ Աստծո, մյուս բոլոր դեպքերում` ուղղակի մարդկանց մասին: 
> Բայց թույլ տվեք նախ Ձեր մեջբերումին հավելեմ Հիսուսի մեկ այլ պատգամ. 
> «Ով որ քսակ ունի, թող վերցնի այն, նույնպես և մաղախ. իսկ ով որ չունի, *թող վաճառի իր վերարկուն և իր համար սուր գնի*» (Ղուկ. 22:36):


Ողջունում եմ ձեր մասնակցությունը այս զրույցին, և թույլ տվեք ձեզ կոչել Վանական, քանզի, թեև կեղծանվան տակ ունեք գրված սարկավագ, այն կարող է համապատասխան չլինել ձեր իրական կարգավիճակին:
(Կխնդրեի մոդերատորներին փոքր-ինչ համբերատար լինել և հանդուրժել թեմայից դուրս արված իմ առաջին և հուսով եմ վերջին գրառումը)
Նախ թույլ տվեք չհամաձայնվել ձեր Հիսուս` Մարդացյալ Աստված ձևակերպեմանը: Ես ծանոթ եմ Հիսուսին որպես Աստված բնութագրող Աստվածաշնչյան հատվածներին և կարիք չկա դրանցից մեջբերումներ անել, ինչպես նաև ծանոթ եմ թևով էլ ավելի շատ այն բոլոր հատվածներին, որտեղ խոսվում է Աստծո միակը լինելու մասին և դրանց մեջ անհերքելի եմ համարում առաջին պատվիրանը: Ծանոթ եմ նաև Աստծուն ու Հիսուսին մեկ էության մեջ նույնացնելու փորձերին, որը նույնպես քննադատության չի դիմանում` կրկին Աստվածաշնչյան մի շարք ոչ երկիմաստ գրությունների առկայության պարագայում: Ցավոք սրտի այդ հարցի շուրջ ես ունեմ սոսկ իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքը, որը սակայն խնդրին չի վերաբերում:
Երկրորդ ես չէին ցանկանա վիճաբանել Աստվածաշնչից, առաջին հայացքից հակասական թվացող, մեջբերումներ անելով (ինչից, ցավոք սրտի, չեմ կարող խույս տալ գոնե այս գրառման մեջ), քանզի դա կարող է գայթակղություն լինել բոլոր այն ընթերցողների համար, ովքեր պատշաճ կերպով ծանոթ չլինելով Սուրբ Գրքի իմաստություններին, կարող են թույր կարծիք կազմել, թե այդ գիրքում հակասություններ կան տեղ գտած: Իսկ ես ճանաչված պատճառով բնավ չէի ցանկանում, որպեսզի այդ գայթակղությունը ինձնից լինի:
Ահա մեր երկու մեջբերումները ավետարաններից:

*«Ով որ քսակ ունի, թող վերցնի այն, նույնպես և մաղախ. իսկ ով որ չունի, թող վաճառի իր վերարկուն և իր համար սուր գնի» (Ղուկ. 22:36)*
և
*“Քո սուրը տեղը դիր, որովհետև ովքեր սուր են վերցնում, սրով կընկնեն” (Մաթևոս 26:52):*

Թույլ տվեք սակայն այստեղ ավելացնել ևս մեկ հատված Աստվածաշնչից, որը գուցե այժմ ոչ տեղին թվա, սակայն որը կօգնի ավելի լավ հասկանալ նախորդ երկու խոսքերի իրական նշանակությունն ու արժեքը:

*Եվ դիպչելով ականջին` այն բժշկեց: (Ղուկ. 22:51)*

Պետք է ասեմ, որ ոչ միայն առաջին, այլ նաև երկրորդ պատգամը նույնպես Հիսուս իր աշակերտներին է ուղել: Ուրեմն ինչ է ստացվում, մենք հակասություն ունենք? Քավ լիցի, ինչպես կասեր իմ սիրելի ուսուցիչներից մեկը: Ես չեմ կասկածում, որ դուք բավական հիմնավոր բացատրություն ունեք այս պարագայի համար, սակայն թույլ տվեք նվաստիս շարադրել իրենը:
Ամեն ինչ հստակեցվում է, երբ մենք բոլոր երեք դեպքերը դասավորում են ժամանակագրական կարգի մեջ: Նախ վերջին ընթրիքից հետո Հիսուս պատգամում է իր աշակերտներից *սուր վերցնել*, ապա նրանց հետ գնում է Ձիթենյաց լեռը, որտեղ էլ ձերբակալվում է: Ձերբակալության ժամանակ նրա աշակերտները վերցնում են սրերը և պատրաստվում պաշտպանել Հիսուսին, իսկ նրանցից մեկը նույնիսկ հասցնում է հարվածել քահանայի ծառային ու կտրել նրա ականջը: Հիսուսը սակայն միջամտում է` նրանց *արգելելով սուր վերցնել* ապա դիպչում է ծառայի ականջին և *բժշկում* այն: 
Հիսուս հաճախ է մեծ կարևորություն նշանակող ճշմարտությունները իր աշակերտներին ուսուցանում ոչ թե բառերով, այլ արարքներով: (Մարդկանց մեծ բազմությունը մի քանի ձկով և նկանակով կերակրելը, ջրի ալիքների վրայով քայլելրը, մետաղադրամի դեպքը և այլ) Այս դեպքում նույնպես պատգամելով իր աշակերտնեին սուր վերցնել` նա ցույց է տալիս, որ դա բավական դյուրին և հեշտ գործողություն է, ապա կանգնեցնում է նրանց կռիվը սկսելուց հետո և պատգամում տեղը դնել սրերը (նկատեք, որ զիվորները հրաշքով համարժեք ուժ չեն գործադրում), դրանով ցույց տալով, թե որքան դժվար կլինի առանց իր միջամտության պատյանների մեջ դնել արդեն բարձրացրած ու արյունոտված սրերը, իսկ վերջում վերականգնում է կտրված ականջը, դրանով իսկ կարծես թե ասելով. “Դուք կարող եք հեշտությամբ սուր վերցնել, կարող եք սպանել, մեծ դժվարությամբ գուցե կարողանաք խաղաղություն կնքել և տեղը դնել սրերը, սակայն դուք երբեք չեք կարողանա վերացնել այն հետևանքը, որը կպատճառեն ձեր սրերը”: 
Նույնիսկ նենգաբար կամզակերպված իր ձերբակալությունը (ինչպես իր կյանքի բոլոր դրվագներ) նա բավական ուսանելի մի դաս սարքեց իր աշակերտնեի համար: 
Եվ այդ դասը Հիսուսի աշակերտները լավ սերտեցին, քանզի թեև նրանք դեռ որոշ ժամանակ կարողանում էին հրաշքներ գործել, նույնիսկ մահացածներ վերակենդանացնել, սակայն հիանալի գիտակցում էին, որ այդ շնորհքը Հիսուսի անունը տարածելու համար է և շուտով վերցված կլինի իրենցից, ու ես չեմ հիշում մի դեպք, երբ նրանք կոչ են անեն իրենց հետևորդներին զինվել երկրային որևէ զենքով :
Աստվածաշնչյան բոլոր իրադարձությունների նման, այս դեպքը նույնպես շատ ավելի խորիմաստ է, քան կարող է թվալ առաջին հայացքից: *“Քո սուրը տեղը դիր, որովհետև ովքեր սուր են վերցնում, սրով կընկնեն”* ասելով` Հիսուսը արգելում է աշակերտներին պաշտպանել իր մարմինը: Իսկ Հիսուսի մարմինը ավետարաններում խորհրդանշում է եկեղեցին, հավատքը: Ոմանց մոտ կարող է կրկին սխալ կարծիք ստեղծվի, թե Հիսուս թույլ չի տալիս մարդկանց կանգնել յուր հավատքի պաշտպանությանը: Քավ լիցի: Դանիելը առանց որևէ սրի պաշտպանեց իր հավատքը առյուծներով լի գուբի մեջ: Նրա ընկերները սուրբ պահեցին իրենց հավատքը շիկացրած հնոցը նետված լինելով և կրկին առանց որևէ հակահրդեհային միջոցների: Ես էլ չեմ ասում յոթը եղբայրների և նրանց մոր նահատակությունը (Մակաբայեցիների Երկրորդ Գիրքը. 7) որոնք առանց որևէ զենքի իրենց հավատքի պաշտպանությանը կանգնելով` շատ ավելի մեծ վնաս հասցրեցին թշնամուն, քան Մակաբայեցիների սրերը: 




> Այլ հարց է, երբ սուր ես վերցնում ընդդեմ խաղաղության, այլ հարց` արդեն սուր վերցրածին դիմագրավելու համար: Հանուն ընտանիքիդ, մերձավորներիդ, ժողովրդիդ, Հայրենիքիդ, հավատիդ վերցրած սուրը  երբեք չի կարող հակասել Քրիստոսի պատգամին, կհակասի ամենանվիրական արժեքներդ թշնամու առջև անպաշտպան թողնելը,  սրբություններիդ պղծումը:


Թույլ տվեք կրկին չհամաձայնվել ձեզ հետ: Ես գիտեմ առնվազն մեկ դեպք, երբ հանուն ընտանիքի, ժողովրդի, հավատքի վերցրած սուրը հակասել է Աստծու կամքին և էլ մեծ դժբախտությունների պատճառ դարձել մի թշվառ ազգի համար: Իսկ այն մարդուն, ով կոչ է արել ժողովրդին սուր չվերցնել և թշնամուն դիմադրություն ցույց չտալ, ազգի դավաճ են համարել: Խոսքս Երեմիա մարգարեի, Բաբելոնյան գերության և դրան նախորդած դեպքերի մասին է, որոնք այստեղ շարադրելը պարզապես դաժանություն կլիներ այն ընթերցողների հանդեպ, ովքեր սույն թեմա մուտք են գործել հաստատ համոզմամբ, թե Նժդեհի գաղափարները արդիական են մարդուս համար:

Հ. Գ.
Ցավում եմ, որ ստիպված եղա իմ մտքերը տեղ հասցնելու համար այսքան երկար գրել` չարաշահելով ինչպես Ձեր այնպես էլ մեր Ֆիդայու համբերությունը: Եվ ցավում եմ, որ ստիպված եմ եղել այսքան քիչ գրել` առանց պատշաճ մեկնաբանությունների շարադրելով միայն փաստերը:
Իսկ այն, թե ինչպես պետք է ապրի մարդ, ըստ իսկ Հիսուս շատ հստակ ներկայացրել է նույն Ղուկասի ավետարանում: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկին հետաքրքիր է (6:30-42):

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

*"Մի ժողովուրդ, որի որդիները հավասար չեն օրենքի եւ մահվան առջև` հաղթական հայրենիք չի ունենա”* Նժդեհ

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> *"Մի ժողովուրդ, որի որդիները հավասար չեն օրենքի եւ մահվան առջև` հաղթական հայրենիք չի ունենա”* Նժդեհ


Իսկ ինչ կասես գնչուների մասին? Նրանց տաբորում գործող օրենքների առջև հավասար են բոլորը` սկսած առաջնորդից մինչև նորածինը, անմահ գնչուներ նույնպես չկան, սակայն նրանք ընդհանրապես հայրենիք չունեն, էլ ուր մնաց հաղթականը:
Նույն բանը կարելի է ասել նաև ամերիկայի հնդիկ ցեղերի մասին, որոնք նույնպես հավասար լինելով իրենց օրենքի ու մահվան առաջ (շատ ավելի ակնհայտ կերպով հավասար լինելով, քան ներկայիս ու անցյալի հզոր հայրենիքներ ունեցող ժողովուրդները), այդպես էլ չկարողացաբ հաջողություն հասնել հաղթական հայրենիքի ձևավորման գործում:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ ինչ կասես գնչուների մասին? Նրանց տաբորում գործող օրենքների առջև հավասար են բոլորը` սկսած առաջնորդից մինչև նորածինը, անմահ գնչուներ նույնպես չկան, սակայն նրանք ընդհանրապես հայրենիք չունեն, էլ ուր մնաց հաղթականը:
> Նույն բանը կարելի է ասել նաև ամերիկայի հնդիկ ցեղերի մասին, որոնք նույնպես հավասար լինելով իրենց օրենքի ու մահվան առաջ (շատ ավելի ակնհայտ կերպով հավասար լինելով, քան ներկայիս ու անցյալի հզոր հայրենիքներ ունեցող ժողովուրդները), այդպես էլ չկարողացաբ հաջողություն հասնել հաղթական հայրենիքի ձևավորման գործում:


Իսկ մի՞թե Նժդեհի ասածից կարելի էր եզրակացնել, թե նա օրենքի ու մահվան առաջ հավասար լինելը բավարար պայման էր համարում հաղթական հայրենիք ունենալու համար։  :Shok:  Նժդեհի խոսքերից պարզ երևում է, որ նա դա *անհրաժեշտ* պայման է համարել, իսկ *բավարար* համարելու մասին հետևություններ անելու հիմք չկա։  :Wink:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Իսկ ինչ կասես գնչուների մասին?


Գնչուների մասին կարող եմ բավական լավ բաներ ասել: Նաև, մի երկու, ոչ այնքան լավ բան: Բայց դա կանեմ գնչուներին վերաբերվող թեմայում, որը կարող ես բացել ավելի համապատասխան տեղում:
Վեճը ժամանցի տեսակ չէ: Վիճում են նոր բան իմանալու համար…

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Իսկ մի՞թե Նժդեհի ասածից կարելի էր եզրակացնել, թե նա օրենքի ու մահվան առաջ հավասար լինելը բավարար պայման էր համարում հաղթական հայրենիք ունենալու համար։  Նժդեհի խոսքերից պարզ երևում է, որ նա դա *անհրաժեշտ* պայման է համարել, իսկ *բավարար* համարելու մասին հետևություններ անելու հիմք չկա։


Հաղթական հայրենիք ունենալու համար մահվան ու օրենքի առաջ հավասար լինելը ո´չ անհրաժեշտ և ո´չ էլ բավարար պայման կարող է հանդիսանել: Ես չեմ ցանկանում ճապոնացիների մասին  թեմա բացելու առաջարկ էլ ստանել Ջուզեպեի կողմից, սակայն այնուամենայիվ ստիպված եմ նրանց մասին էլ հիշատակել: Ճապոնիան իր ձևավորման օրից մինչև վերջերս, այլ երկներից շատ ավելի վառ արտահայտված կերպով ունեցել է այնպիսի օրենքներ, որոնք տարբեր հարթությունների վրա են կարգավորել հասարակ ժողովրդի շրջանում և ազնվականության շրջանում ծագած հարաբերությունները: Իսկ ճապոնացիների, որպեսզ ազգի մասին իր դրական կարծիքը հայտնել է նաև նույն ինքը Նժդեհը: Բացի Ճապոնիայից  կարելի է էլի երկրների օրինակներ բերել, հիմնականում միապետական, որոնք ստրկատիրական, ֆեոդալական լինելով, ազնվականության և ռամիկների միջև խտրականություն դնող օրենքներով հանդերձ պատմական բավական երկար ժամանակահատվածի ընթացքում հաղթական դիրք են ունեցել իր շուրջը եղած ժողովուրդների նկատմամբ:  :Cool: 




> Գնչուների մասին կարող եմ բավական լավ բաներ ասել: Նաև, մի երկու, ոչ այնքան լավ բան: Բայց դա կանեմ գնչուներին վերաբերվող թեմայում, որը կարող ես բացել ավելի համապատասխան տեղում:
> Վեճը ժամանցի տեսակ չէ: Վիճում են նոր բան իմանալու համար…


Քեզ վիրավորում է գնչուների առկայությունը Նժդեհի գաղափարախոսության մեջ? Նրանց մասին հիշատակելով ես ցանկանում էի` ցույց տալ այն բացառությունները, որոնք Նժդեհը հաշվի չի առել իր գաղափարախոսությունը կերտելիս: Իսկ նոր թեմա բացելու համար, գնչուները ինձ ճիշտ նույնքան են հետաքրքրում, որքան Նժդեհի գաղափարները: Եթե վերջինը ես չեմ բացել, ապա առաջինն էլ բացելու մտադրություն չունեմ:
Իսկ վեճը, որպես նոր բան իմանալու միջոց, կարելի է ընտրել միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ մնացած բոլոր շատ ավելի անհոգ ձևերը արդեն սպառել են իրենց:

----------


## Fedayi

Ժողովուրդների հաղթական հայրենիք ունենալու մասին Նժդեհի մտքերի մասին...

Ճապոնացիների կամ այլոց օրինակ բերող Ոստիկանը թերևս մոռանում է, որ Նժդեհի գաղափարախոսության հիմքում ընկած են փոքր ազգերը, մասնավորապես` հայերը, որոնք առավել քան մյուսները պետք է միասնական, ամուր, հայրենասեր ու հայրենատեր լինեն /նրա իսկ խոսքերից/, որպեսզի կարողանան պաշտպանել իրենց արժանի գոյությունը, տեղն ու դերը աշխարհում: Եվ հետո, ցանկացած ընդհանուր պնդման համար կարելի է փնտրել և գտնել մեկ մասնավոր հակառակ օրինակ, որը, սակայն չի նշանակում, որ պնդումը արդիական չէ:
Նժդեհի գաղափարախոսությունն անգնահատելի գանձ է, որն ոգևորել, տոգորել, բոցավառել է բազում ոգիներ, սաստիկ և դժվարագույն պայմաններում մղել նրանց պաշտպանելու սրբությունները: Այն փայլուն կերպով կայացել ու իրացվել է, ունեցել է իր նպատակները, արծարծել է այնպիսի խնդիրներ, որոնք կապված են անհատների բարոյականության, կրոնի, ԶԼՄ-րի, հայրենասիրության, հավատի, կրոնի, պիղծ և կեղծ երևույթների հետ, որոնք ոչ պակաս արդիական են նաև այսօր: Նժդեհի գաղափարներին ծանոթանալով և պրոյեկտելով այն այսօրվա իրականությանը` համոզվում ես մեծ մտածողի, մտավորականի մտքի հեռահարության հարցում:

----------


## Fedayi

> Monk-ի խոսքերից.
> Այլ հարց է, երբ սուր ես վերցնում ընդդեմ խաղաղության, այլ հարց` արդեն սուր վերցրածին դիմագրավելու համար: Հանուն ընտանիքիդ, մերձավորներիդ, ժողովրդիդ, Հայրենիքիդ, հավատիդ վերցրած սուրը երբեք չի կարող հակասել Քրիստոսի պատգամին, կհակասի ամենանվիրական արժեքներդ թշնամու առջև անպաշտպան թողնելը, սրբություններիդ պղծումը:
> 
> Ոստիկանի պատասխանը.
> Թույլ տվեք կրկին չհամաձայնվել ձեզ հետ: Ես գիտեմ առնվազն մեկ դեպք, երբ հանուն ընտանիքի, ժողովրդի, հավատքի վերցրած սուրը հակասել է Աստծու կամքին և էլ մեծ դժբախտությունների պատճառ դարձել մի թշվառ ազգի համար: Իսկ այն մարդուն, ով կոչ է արել ժողովրդին սուր չվերցնել և թշնամուն դիմադրություն ցույց չտալ, ազգի դավաճ են համարել: Խոսքս Երեմիա մարգարեի, Բաբելոնյան գերության և դրան նախորդած դեպքերի մասին է, որոնք այստեղ շարադրելը պարզապես դաժանություն կլիներ այն ընթերցողների հանդեպ, ովքեր սույն թեմա մուտք են գործել հաստատ համոզմամբ, թե Նժդեհի գաղափարները արդիական են մարդուս համար:


Կրկին մասնավոր օրինակ:
Հարգելի Ոստիկան, ես կրոնից շատ բան չեմ հասկանում ու չեմ կարող խորը վերլուծություններ անել, սակայն ի՞նչ է նշանակում չհամաձայնել այն բանի հետ, որ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում պետք է սուրը պատյանից հանել: Ի՞նչ ես անելու դու, երբ դրա անհրաժեշտությունը լինի: Մի լավ երգ կա, որտեղ այսպիսի խոսքեր կան հայերիս մասին, թե հույսը միայն Աստծու վրա՝ սրի դերը ուրացանք…Պատկերավոր ասած՝ հայն աղոթում էր, երբ նրան գլխատեցին, թվով՝ 1,5 միլիոնին կրավորական զոհ, ինչպես Նժդեհն կասեր: Ի՞նչ է, Աստված փրկե՞ց մեզ, ինչու՞ չփրկեց, ու՞ր էր նա:
Այո', Նժդեհի գաղափարներ արդիական են մարդուս համար, որը պետք է դուրս գա թշնամու հետ սրբազան պաշտպանական պատերազմի, երբ վտանգ է սպառնում իր և հայրենակիցների գոյությանը: Եվ այդ վտանգն այսօր չի վերացել…

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> ...Նժդեհի գաղափարախոսության հիմքում ընկած են փոքր ազգերը, մասնավորապես` հայերը, որոնք առավել քան մյուսները պետք է միասնական, ամուր, հայրենասեր ու հայրենատեր լինեն /նրա իսկ խոսքերից/, որպեսզի կարողանան պաշտպանել իրենց արժանի գոյությունը, տեղն ու դերը աշխարհում:


Ֆիդայի ջան, մենք սկսում ենք հաճախակի գալ ընհանուր հայտարարի: Ես արդեն ասելի էի, որ Նժդեհի գաղափարախոսությունը հնարավոր չէ բացատրել փոքր կամ մեծ ազգերի, ցեղերի, ռասաների տեսանկյունից: Այսինքն եթե իրերը կոչենք իրենց անունով, ապա` նացիզմի, ռասիզմի, սոցիալ-դարվինիզմի, նորդիզմի և պատմության գիրկը անցած նմանատիպ իզմերի տեսանկյունից:




> Եվ հետո, ցանկացած ընդհանուր պնդման համար կարելի է փնտրել և գտնել մեկ մասնավոր հակառակ օրինակ, որը, սակայն չի նշանակում, որ պնդումը արդիական չէ:


Ասել է, թե Նժդեհի գաղափարախոսությունը սխալ է, բայց արդիական?




> Ի՞նչ է, Աստված փրկե՞ց մեզ, ինչու՞ չփրկեց, ու՞ր էր նա:


Մեր տարաձայնությունը հենց այստեղ է կայանում, և Նժդեհը այստեղ ոչ մի գործ չունի:
Ափսոս:

----------


## Fedayi

Զորավարի նկարներից...

----------


## Fedayi

> 1.Այսինքն եթե իրերը կոչենք իրենց անունով, ապա` նացիզմի, ռասիզմի, սոցիալ-դարվինիզմի, նորդիզմի և պատմության գիրկը անցած նմանատիպ իզմերի տեսանկյունից:
> 
> 2. Ասել է, թե Նժդեհի գաղափարախոսությունը սխալ է, բայց արդիական?


1. Ոստիկան ջան, Ցեղակրոնությունը չի կարելի դասել նշած ուղղությունների կողքին: Կարող եմ անգամ բանավիճել այդ առումով և բազմաթիվ վերլուծաբանների վերլուծություններ մեջբերել: Ցեղակրոնությունը ոչ մի կերպ խտրականություն չի դնում ազգերի մեջ: Նժդեհը միայն մի ազգ է ատել, այն է` թուրքերին, և պատկերացրու` դրա համար բավարար հիմքեր շատ է ունեցել:

2. Ո՛չ չի ստացվում…
Կուզենայի կարծիքդ իմանալ` դու Ցեղակրոնությունը սխալ ես համարում արդի ժամանակաշրջա՞նի համար,  թե՞ դրա ստեղծման ժամանակաշրջանի համար ևս: Իսկ միգուցե դու "նեղացած" ես ճշմարիտ ապրելու` Նժդեհի և Աստվածաշնչի դավանած արժեքների` քո իսկ դիտարկումներով գտած հակասություննե՞րի համար, գուցե կոսմոպոլիտների նկատմամբ նրա վերաբերմու՞նքը… :Think:  Անկեղծ հետաքրքրում է, խնդրում եմ պատասխանել:
Իմ կարծիքով այս գաղափարախոսությունը քարոզում է ճշմարիտ արժեքներ, հային դաստիարակում է որպես ուժեղ և բարի, մեծահոգի ու նվիրյալ ազգի զավակ: Եվ ո՛չ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում, և ոչ էլ ժամանակավրեպ է, լրիվ հակառակը: :Think:

----------


## Fedayi

*Ամեն ազգ իր տականքն ունի, հա'յի տականքն ո'չ մի ազգ չունի:   Գարեգին Նժդեհ*

----------


## Fedayi

Ամեն ողբերգության մեջ թաքուն ուրախություն կա` այն գիտակցությունը, որ մեր ոգին ողբերգությունից պիտի դուրս գա ավելի հզորացած:

Անպետք են այն դասագրքերը, ցամաք և անհոգի, որոնց մեջ հայրենիքի մասին խոսվում է ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես նկարագրվում է Սահարայի անապատը կամ հեռավոր մի կղզի:

Աշխատի'ր առյուծի հետք թողնել ցեղիդ պատմության մեջ, և բնավ մի' մտածիր այն մասին, թե մի օր աղվեսը կարող է իր ապականությունը փռել թողածդ հետքերի վրա:

Գ. Նժդեհ

----------


## Fedayi

*Ամբողջ կյանքում հաղթելով` մնացի պարտված: *  Գ. Նժդեհ

----------


## Fedayi

Մեկ ազգ, մեկ ընտանիք. հնարավոր է`բոլոր ազգերից միայն դու ներքին պառակտման իրավունք չունես:

----------


## Fedayi

Վերաբերվի'ր քեզ, ինչպես դատապարտվածի, որն իր հայրենիքի և ժողովրդի պաշտպանության համար ցանկացած պահի պետք է պատրաստ լինի ընդունելու մահը:

Թաղե'ք պոեզիան ու երաժշտությունը, և մեր աշխարհը կվերածվի ավերակի:

----------


## Surveyr

Ես միայն 2 հավերժ ուժ  գիտեմ, մեկը ժամանակը, որ միշտ քանդում է, մյուսը Հայը, որ միշտ կառուցում է: 
  Իսկ գաղափարի արդիականության որոշելը թողնում եմ Ձեզ:

----------


## Fedayi

Իմ սկիզբը պայքարն է, վերջս` հաղթանակ:

----------

Լուսաբեր (14.02.2009)

----------


## Fedayi

Դու աւելի ուժեղ ես, քան կարող ես երեւակայել եւ զգալ քեզ:
      Դու օժտւած ես անսպառ հոգեկան ոյժով, որոնց մեծագոյն մասը անինքնաճանաչութեան պատճառով շարունակում է մնալ քնած վիճակի մէջ եւ անօգտագործելի:
      Քեզ տրւած ներքին ոյժերի բերումով դու գրեթէ ամենակարող ես, հրաշագործ, եթէ վստահելով քո ներքին մարդուն, նրա ոյժերից օգտւես միայն բարձր նպատակների համար:

----------


## Fedayi

Ահա ինչ էր նա ցանկանում, բայց ունենք այն, ինչ ունենք… :Think: 

1. Հայ Ազգն Ընտրյալ է, Մարդ-Աստվածային որակով օժտված, Արարչաստեղծ Հայ Ցեղի Գենի և Ինքնության միակ ժառանգական կրողն է:
2. Հայ Ազգն ինքն է իր ճակատագրի ու Հայրենիքի տերը:
3. Հայ Ազգն առաջնորդվում է Հայրենիքի ազատության, անկախության, սեփական ազգային գաղափարախոսության, ազգային սեփականության՝ որպես տնտեսական հիմքի, ազգային հոգևոր կերտվածքի և Հայ Ազգի Ընտրյալ լինելու իրավունքի ու գիտակցության վրա:
4. Հայ Ազգը դատապարտում է ցեղապղծությունը, արնապղծությունը, ազգադավությունը, հայրենալքությունը:
5. Հայ Ազգը խստագույնս դատապարտում է հնազանդության ու ստրկացման ցանկացած քարոզ, դրսևորում և առաջնորդվում է Ցեղապաշտին հատուկ հոգեբանությամբ:
6. Հայ Ազգն իր հոգևոր, մտավոր, տնտեսական և այլ կարողությունները ուղղում է Ազգի ու Հայրենիքի բարօրությանն ու հզորությանը:
7. Հայ Ազգի գոյատևումը, առաջադիմությունը հնարավոր է միայն ազատ, անկախ զարգացման պայմաններում:
8. Հայ Ազգը մերժում է օտար գաղափարախոսությունների և կրոնների մուտքը Հայաստան:
9. Հայ Ազգը դատապարտում է ու չի ճանաչում իրեն պարտադրվող և Ազգի ու Հայրենիքի շահերը նսեմացնող կամ վնասող ցանկացած որոշում կամ փաստաթուղթ:
10. Հայ Ազգը չի ընդունում որևէ ազգի կամ պետության գերիշխանությունը և պատրաստ է համագործակցության հավասարի կարգավիճակով:
11. Հայ Ազգը պայքարում է իր նկատմամբ իրականացված ցեղասպանության ճանաչման ու դատապարտման համար, պահանջատեր է իր մասնատված Հայրենիքի բոլոր տարածքների վերադարձման խնդրում և պատրաստ է պայքարի ու արդար վրիժառության:
12. Հայ Ազգն ընդունում է պայքարի այն բոլոր ձևերը, որոնք անհրաժեշտ և օգտակար են Ազգի ու Հայրենիքի շահերը պաշտպանելու համար:
13. Յուրաքանչյուր ազգ ունի պատմական հիշողություն, այդ հիշողությամբ առաջնորդվելու իրավունք և տերն է իր պատմական անցյալի:
14. Հայ Ազգը չունի մշտական բարեկամներ և մշտական թշնամիներ, սակայն, առաջնորդվում է պատմական փորձառությամբ:
15. Ազգի կամքի անտեսումը՝ բռնություն է:
16. Միայն ազգային անկախ պետականությունն է ազգերի հարատևման գրավականը:
17. Յուրաքանչյուր ազգ ինքն է տերն իր Պատմական Հայրենիքի՝ Բնօրրանի, ու պետք է ապրի իր Պատմական Հայրենիքում:
18. Յուրաքանչյուր ազգ ունի ինքնորոշման իրավունք իր Պատմական Հայրենիքի տարածքի վրա:

----------


## ihusik

*8. Հայ Ազգը մերժում է օտար գաղափարախոսությունների և կրոնների մուտքը Հայաստան:*
Այդ դեպքում պետք էր ուրեմն քրիստոնեությունն էլ մերժվեր։ Չեմ կարծում, թե բոլոր այստեղ նշված 18 կետերն էլ ճիշտ են ու մի տեսակ ավելի հակվում է այս ամենն ազգայնամոլությանը, քան իսկական ազգասիրությանը, որն ընդունում է դիմացինին՝ որպես հավասարի ու արժանիի, այլ ոչ թե իր էգոն բարձր դասում։ 

Իմ կարծիքն է սա ընդհամենը, իմ զգացողությունը տվյալ կետերը կարդալուց հետո...

----------

Պանդուխտ (23.02.2009)

----------


## Fedayi

> Այդ դեպքում պետք էր ուրեմն քրիստոնեությունն էլ մերժվեր։ Չեմ կարծում, թե բոլոր այստեղ նշված 18 կետերն էլ ճիշտ են ու մի տեսակ ավելի հակվում է այս ամենն ազգայնամոլությանը, քան իսկական ազգասիրությանը, որն ընդունում է դիմացինին՝ որպես հավասարի ու արժանիի, այլ ոչ թե իր էգոն բարձր դասում։


Իսկ որտե՞ղ է ասվում, որ քրիստոնեությունը օտար կրոն է և պետք է մերժվի: :Think:

----------


## ihusik

*8. Հայ Ազգը մերժում է օտար գաղափարախոսությունների և կրոնների մուտքը Հայաստան:* 
Նշածդ այս կետի վրա հիմնվելով եմ ասում, իսկ բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ քրիստոնեությունը Հայաստանում ծնունդ չի առել, այլ բերվել է, մուտք գործել ու տարածվել կարծեմ Հիսուսի երկու աշակերտների կողմից, ինչին ես դեմ չեմ, որ քրիստոնյա ենք, իսկ այ այս քո բերած կետից կարելի է եզրակացնել, որ պետք է մերժվեր այն։

----------

յոգի (21.10.2009)

----------


## Fedayi

Նժդեհի ապրելու ժամանակաշրջանում քրիստոնեությունն արդեն 17-18 դար հայերի պետական կրոնն էր և խոսել, "կախվել փրփուրներից", թե Նժդեհն հակասում է ինքն իրեն, անտեղի է: 
Կարծում եմ` քիչ էլ մտածելիս պարզ կլինի նրա պատգամի իրական իմաստը:

----------

Լեռնցի (01.12.2009)

----------


## Lexsa

Եթէ անարիութիւնը  մայրը բոլոր չարա•ործների եւ չարեաց եթէ անարիութիւնն է երբեմնի հոգով արծիւ մեր ժողովուրդը դարձրել Գառն Աստուծոյ - դարերի անմեղ որսը Արեւելքի գայլ ցեղերի համար, արիութիւնն է, որ պիտի փրկէ հայութիւնը: 
    Արիութիւն - յետ այսու սա° պիտի լինի հայ մարդու կոչումը: 
    Վահագնի հետ պիտի խօսի հայ մարդը հիմա - Աստուածը հին հայոց, Աստուածը Արիութեան եւ Յաղթանակի: 
    Փտած, եղծանւած են հին մագաղաթները: 
    Նոր աւետարանի խօսքը պիտի լսի հայութիւնը: 
    Ցեղօրէն անկախ ապրելու եւ ստեղծագործելու եւ ոչ ժամանակաւոր կեանք մուրալու համար հայ ժողովրդի հաւաքական հո•ու մէջ հրամայողաբար յարութիւն պիտի առնի պաշտամունքը մեր հին եւ հզօր Աստծու: Վահագնի համար տաճարներ պիտի բարձրանան Արարատեան դաշտում, Սիւնիքում, Արցախում, մեր գաղութներում, ամէն տեղ, ուր կ’ապրի հայը ամէն մի հո•ու մէջ, քանզի արիութիւնն է եղել յաւիտենական պարտականութիւնը այն ազգերի, որոնք չեն ուզում մեռնել: 
    - Արիացիր, արիացո’ւր սա պիտի լինի մեր օրուայ նշանաբանը: Վահագն-Աստուած, արիապաշտութիւնը - նոր կրօն, հայ մարդն - արի, եթէ չենք ուզում մեր տեղն արեւի տակ մի օր զիջիլ մեզնից արիներին:

----------

davidus (21.10.2009), Հրատացի (02.11.2010), յոգի (21.10.2009)

----------


## Lexsa

ԶԱՒԱԿՍ
Աժան ձեռք չէ μերւում առիւծի մորթին:
Այդ այսպէս լինելով հանդերձ երբ մեծացար դու, զաւակս, ձգտիր տիրանալ նրան, բայց միամտութիւն
չունենաս կարծելու, թէ Երկրագնդի վրայ կարելի է փառքի տէր դառնալ, առանց նախանձահեղձ սինլքորների
չարութիւնը գրգռելու:
Զօրավար ես եօթ վէրք - չզարմանաս, եթէ մի օր դասալիքը դատաւորդ հանդիսանայ: Մեր աշխարհի
լրբութիւններից մէկն էլ այդ է, չզարմանաս եւ չկրկնես զայրոյթով. ՙԹող զինուորն իր ստացած վէրքերը եւ
հովիւը իր ոչխարները համրէ՚:
Չար անասուն է մարդս, երμ նախանձում է: Մեր աշխարհում միշտ էլ վատասիրտը հայհոյել է աներկիւղ
ասպետին, երկչոտը մութ անկիւնից քար նետել հերոսին:
Նախանձը-մասնաւորապէս հայկականը-ընտրում է ճամμաներից ամենակարճը, եւ թոյլատրելի
համարում թշնամանքի բոլոր զէնքերը:
Նա, որին դեռ երէկ էր ինչ խլեցիր առիւծի μերնից, փրկեցիր ստոյգ մահից վաղը կարող է իժի նման
գարշապարդ փնտռել:
Նա, որն այսօր ձիուդ ասպանդակները բռնելը իր համար պատիւ է համարում վաղը կարող է
փողոցաշունչ ամμոխը գրգռել անձիդ դէմ:

Նա, որ երէկ խորապէս կը ցաւէր, թէ հայոց դաշտերում չի աճում այն ազնիւ դափնեվարդը, որ արժանի
լինէր յաղթական ճակատդ զարդարել վաղը կարող է ցեխ նետել քո կատարած պատմական գործին:
Մի, մի զարմանար, եթէ իրենց կեանքը սրիդ պարտողները այսպէս վարուեն քեզ հետ, եւ մի° զայրանար,
քանզի անձիդ դէմ ապերախտողը շուն չէ, այլ մարդ:
* * *
Սէր, յարգանք, պաշտամունք պարտադրել նշանակում է իշխանութիւն ունենալ մարդկանց հոգիների
վրայ:
Պաշտամունք - ասել է ճանաչում ենք մեր պաշտածի իշխանութիւնը, եւ μարոյական որոշ տուրք տալիս
նրան:
Ուրիշների մէջ մենք, էապէս, սիրում ենք այն, ինչ որոշ չափով կայ ե°ւ մեր մէջ:
Արին սիրում է արիութիւնը անգամ իր հակառակորդների մէջ: Մենք սիրում ենք նրանց, որոնց նմանում
ենք մասամբ, եւ առնուազը անտարբեր ենք դէպի այն բոլորը, որոնք հոգեբանօրէն օտար են մեզ:
Հայրենապաշտը քո անձի մէջ տեսնում է մի բան իր ոգուց, եւ ցնծում քո յաջողութիւնների առթիւ:
Անհայրենասէրն, ընդհակառակը, քո անձի, քո գործերի մէջ տեսնում է այն, ինչ պակասում է իրեն - եւ հենց
այդ է պատճառը, որ նա չի հանդուրժում քո հոգեւոր լուծը, քո իշխանութիւնը: Ահա թէ ուր է շրջապատիդ
որոշ տարրերի պաղ անտարμերութեան, երμեմն էլ թշնամանքի գաղտնիքը:
* * *
Սինլքորներ կան, որոնց եթէ ապտակեցիր, իրենց ստացած հարուածը կ ընդունին ուղղուած իրենց
քաղաքական փարախի, եկեղեցու, ծրագրի դէմ: Թքեցիր - թքուած կը հռչակեն իրենց տէրերը, եւ նրանց
կռնատակից կը նետեն քեզ:
Ջրի պէս շարժուն, ջրի պէս ամեն ձեւ ու գոյն առնելու ընդունակ սրանք մէկի ստուերն են, միւսի
արձագանգը, երրորդի կապարճակիրը:
Մի աստուածութիւն ունին - օրուայ իշխանաւորը, որի մանկլաւիկը, պնակալէզը, շնիկը լինելու մէջ է
իրենց երջանկութիւնը: Եւ միշտ էլ ունին - մի ձեռքում խունկ, միւսի մէջ ցեխ: Վայ քեզ, եթէ կայսերաբար
առատաձեռն չեղար սրանց նկատմամμ: Վայ, եթէ չգնահատեցիր սրանց սողունութիւնը: Եւ հազար վայ,
եթէ ժպտալու փոխարեն ՙանհեռատեսութիւն՚ ունեցար բերան արիւնելու չափ զօրաւոր կերպով քաշելու
սրանց սանձը:
Նման չարարուեստ էակներից շաղախուած մի ցածոգի ամμոխ, դարեր առաջ, արդարն Արիստիդէսինիր
ծայրահեղ ազնուութեան համար - հայրենի հողէն ու ջրէն օգտուելու իրաւունքից զրկեց. դա սպանեց
Սոկրատէսին, եւ, աւազակների հետ խաչ հանեց Նազովրեցուն:
* * *
Հայաստանից դուրս, իմ ճամբին քար ու տատասկ ցանողներ շատ եղան: Գիտեմ, զաւակս, տարμեր ճամբայ
պիտի չունենաս նաեւ դու: Եւ եթէ քեզ յաջողուեց ոտքերիդ արիւնով յագեցնել տատասկները, եւ քարերը վերածել
վերելքդ հեշտացնող մարմարիոնէ սանդուխների վատերը պիտի կուրանան, որպէսզի չտեսնեն մեծութիւնը
կատարածդ գործի:
* * *
Հեռու հայրենի լեռներից, ես սովորեցի թքել ինձ թշնամացող նախանձոտ տգիտութեան ու չարութեան
վրայ - թքել ու անցնել: Քեզ, սակայն, պիտի չյանձնարարեմ այդ վարքագիծը: Դու աշխատիր աւելի զօրաւոր
լինել, քան եղաւ հայրդ: Դու սովորի°ր ծիծաղել մարդկային վատութիւնների վրայ ու անցնել անցասում:
Ոհ, ուր էր թէ գէթ քո սերունդը ազատ մնար անհայրենիք կեանքի անէծքից, եւ արդար փառքը - առիւծի
մորթին - դու փնտրէիր հայրենի ազատ եւ անկախ աշխարհում միշտ գիտակցելով, որ հազարիցս լաւ է
պատմական մի գործ կատարել, թէկուզ հազար թշնամի շահելով, քան մարդկային չարութիւնից զերծ մնալու
գնով դուրս մնալ պատմութիւնից:

----------

davidus (21.10.2009)

----------


## Lexsa

ՈՐԴԻՆԵՐԻ ՊԱՅՔԱՐԸ ՀԱՅՐԵՐԻ ԴԷՄ

1. ԱՆԴՈՒՆԴԻ ԵԶԵՐՔԻՆ 

    Ազգերի կեանքը ժամանակաշրջաններ ունի, երբ որդիները հարկադրաբար իրենց հայրերի դաստիարակիչը կը հանդիսանան: 
    Նման մի ժամանակաշրջան է ապրում օրւայ հայութիւնը, աւելի ճիշտ գաղութահայութիւնը: Երբեք, հա°յ երիտասարդութիւն, մեր ազգն ու ազգայնութիւնը այնքան լրջօրէն վտանգւած չեն եղել, որքան այսօր: Ինչպէս եւ երբեք մեր ժողովուրդը այն աստիճան պառակտւած ու տկարացած չի եղել, ինչպէս այժմ: Քո ժողովուրդը բաց աչքերով աշխատում է իր մահացու թշնամիների համար. կատարում ամէն ինչ, որ գալիք աղէտը- թրքական վտանգը, որ դամոկլեան սրի նման կախւած է իր գլխին - որ վաղւայ աղէտը լինի անչափելիօրէն մեծ, անդիմագրաւելի եւ անդարմանելի, որ դա լինի ՙիններորդ ալիք՚ը մեզ համար: 
    Մենք պառակտւած ենք: Իսկ նման ժողովուրդը նւազ է ուշադրութիւն դարձնում արտաքին իրական թէ հաւանական վտանգի վրայ: Հայութեան հայեացքն ուղղւած չէ արտաքին թշնամուն, որ հարկադրւած լինի չափաւորելու կամ ի սպառ արգիլելու ներքին տարակարծութիւնները: Երբ ազգերը այսօր կ’եռան հոգով, գիտութեան նորագոյն զէնքերով իրենց միտքն ու բազուկը կը զինեն ցեղամիջեան անողոք պայքարում յաղթանակելու կամ յաջողութեամբ դիմագրաւ լինելու համար, հայութիւնը կը շարունակէ կորովաթափ լինել ներքին անփառունակ ճակատների վրայ. նա կը պատրաստւի վաղւայ մահաբեր պարտութեան համար: 
    Մի ժողովուրդ, որի որոշ տարրերը, կարծէք արդէն հաշտւել են իրենց ցեղի գլխովին կորչելու մտքի հետ եւ կը ցուցադրեն մահւան դատապարտւածի հոգեբանութիւն: Սրանք արեւելյան ճակատագրապաշտութեամբ ամէն ինչ թողել են բախտի կամքին եւ անհանգստանալու պատճառ չունին: Կան եւ այնպիսիները, որոնք կ’ուզեն ե°ւ անկախ հայրենիք ունենալ, ե°ւ վաղը պարտւած տեսնել արտաքին թշնամուն, բայց նախապատրաստւելու փոխարէն, կը խօսեն ու կը գրեն միայն: Եւ գրեթէ բոլորն էլ կը շարունակեն զարմանալ միամտօրէն, թէ ինչու աշխարհն անտարբեր կը մնայ մեր Գողգոթայի հանդէպ. թէ ինչու մենք սպեղանի կը սպասենք, բայց նորանոր վէրքեր կը ստանանք: 
* * * 
    Դժւար է, ընթերցո°ղ, անկարելիութեան աստիճան դժւար է ընդհանուր գծերով բնութագրել հոգեբանական այն հեղձուցիչ մթնոլորտը, որի մէջ շնչում է գաղութահայութիւնը: 
    Սպանի¯չ իրականութիւն, ուր գոյութիւն չունի մի հատիկ օրէնք, կանոն իսկ, պարտադիր բոլորի, բոլորի համար. ուր որոշ տարրեր յանցապարտօրէն ժխտում են ե’ւ ազգային սրբութիւններ, ե’ւ բարոյական արժէքներ. ուր կայ առատօրէն թոյն, մաղձ, գռեհկութիւն, կայ դիմածռութիւն, ծաղրանք, չարարւեստ խծբծանք, ուր մարդիկ դառել են դառնախօս, նեղսիրտ, եսական, ուր տիրող հոգեւոր մրափողութեան պատճառով նոր հեղինակութիւններ չեն ստեղծւում եւ հիները չեն յարգւում. ուր մտաբարոյական ընդհանուր աղաւաղութեան մէջ մարդիկ, կարծէք դադարել են իրար հասկանալուց եւ ուր հնարաւոր չէ գլուխ հանել որեւէ ազգաշէնգործ. ուր կեղծիքն է կազմում որոշ քաղաքական հոսանքների բարոյական դրամագլուխը, ուր ամբողջ կազմակերպութիւններ ապրում են կեղծիքի եւ մտաւոր կուրութեան մէջ շրջելով անդունդի եզերքին: 
    Եւ այդ, եւ այդ ամէնը այն ժամանակ, երբ թրքութիւնը տապարն է դրել մեր ցեղի գոյութեան ծառի արմատին: Աննպատակ եւ ուղեկորոյս ժողովո°ւրդ, որ կորցնելով իր ազգային իդէալը վերածւել է ՙանհատների փոշու՚: Գողգոթաների տէ’ր ժողովուրդ, որ չի սարսափում իր ողբերգանքի մէջ տկար եւ ծիծաղելի լինելուց: 
    Մի ժողովուրդ, որի որոշ տարրերի համար ազգային դատ չկայ, արտաքին պայքար գոյութիւն չունի, տարրեր, որոնք այլեւս ոչինչ չեն ուզում աշխարհից, բացի ժամանակաւոր կերն ու հանգիստը. յանցաւոր տարրեր, որոնք մեր դերն այլեւս վերջացած են համարում մարդկութեան պատմութեան մէջ եւ անվրդով թեքւում դէպ այլասերում եւ դանդաղ անհետացում: 
    Ահա° մօտաւորապէս այն սպանիչ մթնոլորտը, ստեղծւած քո հայրերի կողմից - անուղղայ հայրեր, որոնք շարունակում են իրենց հին մեղքերն ու սխալները սնուցանել նորերով, ազգ եւ ազգայնութիւն վտանգի մատնած հայրեր, որոնց վերադաստիարակիչը, դո°ւ, հարկադրաբար դո°ւ պիտ լինես, հա°յ երիտասարդութիւն: 
* * * 
    Դժբախտութիւն է, սակայն, երբ դաստիարակիչն ինքը եւս կարիք ունի դաստիարակութեան: Որպէս հարազատ ծնունդը մեր տխուր միջավայրիª դու էլ, հա’յ երիտասարդութիւն, հոգեբանօրէն դո°ւ էլ զերծ չես ստւերային կողմերից: 
    Վերադաստիարակչի վսեմ առաքելութիւնդ յաջողութեամբ պսակելու համար, քեզ պէտք է նախ ամօթով երես դարձնել այն անիմաստ կեանքէն, զոր քարշ կու տան կեղծապաշտ հայրերդ, անասնացուցիչ կեանք, որ մարդը կը դարձնէ այն, որինª աշխարհածանօթ Թօլսթոյի զզւանքը ՙյիմար միս՚ անունն է տւել: 
    Քե°զ, նախ քե°զ պէտք է հոգեփոխւել, իսկ այդ անելու համար, դու, օրւայ հայրերիդ երեսին պիտ շպրտես քո վճռական ոչը եւ ապա հռչակես քո նոր ուխտը, թէ հայրերիդ դատապարտելի ընթացքի պատճառով վտանգւած մեր ցեղի ապագան փրկելու սրբազան մտահո•ութեամբ, վճռած ես յետ այսու ապրիլ միայն երկու բանի - Հայրենիքիդ եւ իր Անկախութեան համար: Այո°, դու պիտի լինես ուխտւածների սերունդ եւ որպէս այդպիսին, պիտ վերադաստիարակես քեզ եւ ապա դառնաս դաստիարակիչը հայրերիդ: Այլ կերպ, հայութիւնը կը մնայ մէկն այն դժբախտ ժողովուրդներից, որոնք գոյութիւն ունին, բայց չեն ապրում, որոնք ՙաշխարհում են, բայց աշխարհից չեն՚: Այլապէս, քո ժողովուրդը իր տեղն արեւի տակ աստիճանաբար պիտ զիջի իրեն շրջապատող այն գայլ ցեղերին, որոնց համար կեանքը լոկ առեւտուր կամ լումայափոխութիւն չէ: 
    Քեզ պէտք է հոգեփոխւել, իսկ դա նշանակում է, թէ դու պիտ դառնաս հակապատկերը հայրերիդ: Նրանցից շատերը դեռ այն են, որոնց կը խարազանէր Նազովրեցու խօսքը, - ՙծոյլ եւ նենգ ստրուկներ՚: Շատերը նրանցից չուզեցին գիտենալ, թէ ինչպէ°ս մեր ժողովրդի մի մասը պայքարեց յանուն ազատ եւ անկախ Հայրենիքի: Մեր անհաւասար Ազատամարտի օրերին, երբ հայութիւնը աստիճանաբար կը բարձրանար դարերի ստրկութեան ճահճից, եւ երբ մարդկութեան լաւագոյն ներկայացուցիչները հոգեպէս կը զինակցէին մեզ, նրանցից շատերը, անընտել յանդգնելու եւ զոհաբերելու աստւածային արւեստին, խուսափեցին ազգային դատի խաչակիր զինւորը լինելու պատւից: Հեռուներից խօսեցին Հայաստանի մասին, առանց այդ եօթնիցս սուրբ եւ հերոսական երկիրը ճանաչած լինելու: Հայհոյեցին յաճախ յեղափոխութեանը եւ խծբծեցին նրա Աստւածաշունչ Նահատակներին, առանց հասկանալու թէ ՙԱստւածութիւնը հայհոյւած չի° լինիր՚: 
    Հանրապետութեան օրով չվերադարձան երկիր, որովհետեւ մեր նորազատ Հայրենիքում դեռ բաւարար քանակութեամբ նոյնիսկ չոր հաց չկար: Կար, սակայն, արտաքին վտանգը, սեւ ամպի պէս կախւած հանրապետութեան գլխին: Շատերը դուրս մնացին Հայաստան երկրից, մնացին անտարբեր ու անկարեկիր, բայց մեծապէս օգտւեցին մեր ժողովրդի վարած գոռ ազատամարտի շնորհիւ մարդկութեան մէջ դէպ հայութիւնը առաջացած համակրանքից: 
    Բարոյապէս չարաշահեցին ե’ւ անօրինակ մարտիրոսագրութիւնը, ե’ւ նորագոյն հերոսականը մեր ժողովրդի: Ամենուրեք եւ մի’շտ էլ, այդ տարրերը հայրենասիրութեան սրբազան կրակից օգտւեցին ՙիրենց ծխափողը վառելով կամ ապուրը տաքաց-նելով՚: Այդպէս էին երէկ. այդպէս են եւ այսօ’ր: 
    Զուրկ աստւածութեան զգացումից սրբութիւն չճանաչեցին նրանք եւ մնացին անհասանելիօրէն հեռու ճշմարիտ Հայ եւ մարդ կոչւելու իրաւունքից: Կեանք վատնեցին առանց հոգեպէս վառւելու եւ մի հատիկ կայծ վառելու իրենց շրջապատի մէջ: Իմաստասի-րութիւն եւ բարոյականութիւն ունեցան - որոճող կենդանու, կեղծիքներª որոնցով կը շարունակեն դեռ իրենց տկարութիւններն ու կեղտերը արդարացնել: 
    Օտար ազգութեանց մէջ, նիւթական դիրքի տէր այդ տարրերը, զոհաբերութեան իրենց լիաբուռն բաժինն են բերած եւ կը բերեն ընդհանուր գործին, մնալով հիացողն ու խնկարկողը իրենց ցեղի հերոսականի: Այդ տարրը, մեզանում, անընդունակ յափշտակւելու վսեմ գաղափարներով սովոր է ե°ւ մեծութիւնները դիտել անտարբերութեամբ: 
    Ա¯հ, քո հայրերը ... նրանցից շատերը հոգով նպարավաճառ են մնում եւ ա’յն դէպքում, երբ ապրում են աշխարհի մեծագոյն եւ մեծածախք ոստաններում: Եւրոպական խօսքեր, ասիական արարքներ! Եղել է այդ տարրը եւ շարունակում է մնալ տկարը, անփա-ռունակն ու ամօթալին մեր պատմութեան մէջ, - այն ամէնը, որ յաճախ հեշտացրել է օտար տիրապետութիւնը Հայաստանում: 
* * * 
    - Մեզ պէտք չէ° Անկախ Հայաստան,- դեռ այսօր էլ աղմկում են քո հայրերէն ոմանք: 
    - Անկախ Հայրենիքը անհրաժեշտ է հենց նրա համար, որ ձեզ հոգով թզուկներիդ դարձնի կատարեալ մարդ եւ Հայ, արժանի Անկախութեան,- պատասխանում է Մայիս Քսանութի շէնքը իր ուսերին կրող ժողովուրդ - հսկան: 
    - Պէտք չէ°,- յամառում են մտքի մանկաբարոյութեամբ բռնւածները, առանց հասկանալու, թէ անկախութիւնից զուրկ ժողովուրդները դատապարտւած են մահւան, ծառայելով գերիշխան ազգերի համար որպէս պարարտացուցիչ աղբ, ապաւառ: 
    - Պէ°տք է, կարճ կտրում է ժողովուրդը: 
* * * 
    Այսպէս, բորբոքւում է ներքին կռիւը եւ մեր ցեղի տկար տարրերը դժւարանում են հասկանալ, թէ ՙպէտք չէ՚ - ասել է պէտք չէ որ ապրի հայութիւնը: 
    Նրանք չեն ուզում հասկանալ, որ իրենց յաղթանակը պիտի լինի արտաքին թշնամու յաղթանակը: 
    Պէ°տք է ասա դու, հա°յ երիտասարդութիւն, ապա հասկացրու հայրերիդ, թէ իրենց վերջնական պարտութեան մէջ է մեր ցեղի քաղաքական իդէալի յաղթանակը, թէ իրենց պարտութիւնը պիտ դառնայ պարտութիւնը այն բոլոր տարրերի - յաւիտենապէս ստրկահոգի, տկար, զէնընկէց - պարտւողանութեան այն ցաւագար ոգու, որի նիւթած վատութեանց պատճառով դարերով օտարի լուծն ու ամօթն է եղել մեր ժողովրդի բաժինը: 
    Այո°, պէտք է: Կրկնի°ր, մէկ է°լ, հազար անգամ, - պէ¯տք է, որովհետեւ Անկախ Հայրենիք ունենալը իրաւունք լինելուց զատ եւ պարտականութիւն է: Որովհետեւ ցեղերի ուրոյն հանճարը անկաշկանդօրէն աճում է եւ ստեղծագործում միայն բացարձակ Անկախութեան մէջ: Որովհետեւ միայն գերիշխանութեամբ են ժողովուրդներն արդարացնում իրենց գոյութեան իրաւունքը:

----------

davidus (01.12.2009), Գևոր (01.12.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Սէր, յարգանք, պաշտամունք պարտադրել` նշանակում է իշխանութիւն ունենալ մարդկանց հոգիների վրայ: 
Պաշտամունք - ասել է` ճանաչում ենք մեր պաշտածի իշխա-նութիւնը, եւ բարոյական որոշ տուրք տալիս նրան: 
Ուրիշների մէջ մենք, էապէս, սիրում ենք այն, ինչ որոշ չափով կայ ե՛ւ մեր մէջ: 
Արին սիրում է արիութիւնը անգա՛մ իր հակառակորդների մէջ: Մենք սիրում ենք նրանց, որոնց նմանում ենք մասամբ, եւ առնուազը` անտարբեր ենք դէպի այն բոլորը, որոնք հոգեբանօրէն օտար են մեզ: Հայրենապաշտը քո անձի մէջ տեսնում է մի բան իր ոգուց, եւ ցնծում քո յաջողութիւնների առթիւ: Անհայրենասէրն, ընդհակառակը, քո անձի, քո գործերի մէջ տեսնում է այն, ինչ պակասում է իրեն - եւ հենց այդ է պատճառը, որ նա չի՛ հանդուրժում քո հոգեւոր լուծը, քո իշխանութիւնը: Ահա՛ թէ ո՛ւր է շրջապատիդ որոշ տարրերի պաղ անտարբերութեան, երբեմն էլ` թշնամանքի գաղտնիքը:
Գ.Նժդեհ

----------

davidus (01.12.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Ահա ինչ էր նա ցանկանում, բայց ունենք այն, ինչ ունենք…
> 
> 1. Հայ Ազգն Ընտրյալ է, Մարդ-Աստվածային որակով օժտված, Արարչաստեղծ Հայ Ցեղի Գենի և Ինքնության միակ ժառանգական կրողն է:
> 2. Հայ Ազգն ինքն է իր ճակատագրի ու Հայրենիքի տերը:
> 3. Հայ Ազգն առաջնորդվում է Հայրենիքի ազատության, անկախության, սեփական ազգային գաղափարախոսության, ազգային սեփականության՝ որպես տնտեսական հիմքի, ազգային հոգևոր կերտվածքի և Հայ Ազգի Ընտրյալ լինելու իրավունքի ու գիտակցության վրա:
> 4. Հայ Ազգը դատապարտում է ցեղապղծությունը, արնապղծությունը, ազգադավությունը, հայրենալքությունը:
> 5. Հայ Ազգը խստագույնս դատապարտում է հնազանդության ու ստրկացման ցանկացած քարոզ, դրսևորում և առաջնորդվում է Ցեղապաշտին հատուկ հոգեբանությամբ:
> 6. Հայ Ազգն իր հոգևոր, մտավոր, տնտեսական և այլ կարողությունները ուղղում է Ազգի ու Հայրենիքի բարօրությանն ու հզորությանը:
> 7. Հայ Ազգի գոյատևումը, առաջադիմությունը հնարավոր է միայն ազատ, անկախ զարգացման պայմաններում:
> ...


Կարդում եմ թեմայի վերնագիրը, կարդում եմ այս գրառումը և փորձում համեմատության եզրեր գտնել այսօրվա իրականության հետ, փորձում եմ սա համեմատել այսօրվա նժդեհապաշտ հանրապետականների գործողությունների հետ ու… չկա էլի, չկա, ոչ մի եզր չկա համեմատության, հեչ արդի չի, հերթով կարելի ա հերքել: Մարդ հավես ունենա, մանր-մանր զբաղվի :Jpit:

----------


## davidus

> փորձում եմ սա համեմատել այսօրվա նժդեհապաշտ հանրապետականների գործողությունների հետ ու


ապեր,  էսօրվա հանրապետականները էնքանով են նժդեհապաշտ, ինչքանով ես գիմնաստ եմ.... մենակ ասելով չի.... դրանց կեսը սկի չգիտի Նժդեհը ով ա..... դրանցից ինչ նժդեհապաշտ....

----------

Աշոտ Երկաթ (15.10.2012), յոգի (02.12.2009), Շինարար (01.12.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> ապեր,  էսօրվա հանրապետականները էնքանով են նժդեհապաշտ, ինչքանով ես գիմնաստ եմ.... մենակ ասելով չի.... դրանց կեսը սկի չգիտի Նժդեհը ով ա..... դրանցից ինչ նժդեհապաշտ....


Լավ, ընդունում եմ ասածդ, համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, հանրապետականներին մի կողմ թողենք ու հերթով հերքենք Մեծն Նժդեհի խոսքերը կամ գոնե դրանց արդի լինելը:

*Հայ Ազգն Ընտրյալ է, Մարդ-Աստվածային որակով օժտված, Արարչաստեղծ Հայ Ցեղի Գենի և Ինքնության միակ ժառանգական կրողն է:*

Սիրուն խոսքեր են ընդամենը: Ի՞նչ մարդ-Աստվածային, ի՞նչ Արարչաստեղծ, ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսքը: Հայն արարչաստեղծ ա, իտալացին Արարչաստեղծ չի՞: Հայը Մարդ-Աստվածային ա, ռուսը Մարդ-Աստվածային չի՞:

*Հայ Ազգն ինքն է իր ճակատագրի ու Հայրենիքի տերը:*

Պատմությանը հայտնի են շատ ժամանակահատվածներ, ընդ որում՝ բավականին տևական, որ հայն իր հայրենիքի տերը չի, ինչպես և հիմա: հիմա այդ հայրենիքի տերը մի խումբ մարդիկ են, եթե պատրաստ ենք հայ ասելով այդ մի խումբ մարդկանց հասկանալ… Կարծում եմ, որ ոչ: Հայ ասելով հասկանում ենք հայ ժողովրդին, կարծում եմ: 

*Հայ Ազգն առաջնորդվում է Հայրենիքի ազատության, անկախության, սեփական ազգային գաղափարախոսության, ազգային սեփականության՝ որպես տնտեսական հիմքի, ազգային հոգևոր կերտվածքի և Հայ Ազգի Ընտրյալ լինելու իրավունքի ու գիտակցության վրա:*

Ի՞նչ ազգային գաղափարախոսություն: Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում «հայ ազգի ընտրյալ լինելու իրավունք»: «Ազգային սեփականություն» ասելով ի՞նչ ենք հասկանում: Եթե խոսքը նյութականի մասին է, ապա վաղուց արդեն հայ ազգը մոռանում ա իր սեփականությունը, նայում ենք մեր շուրջը և տեսնում, որ ամեն ինչ վաճառված է. հանքերից սկսած մինչև խմելու ջուր՝ գազը, լույսը, հեռահաղորդակցության միջոցներն ու բազմաթիվ նման «սեփականություններ» ներառյալ: հայրենիքի ազատության ու անկախության մասին էլ չեմ խոսում: Քաղաքականության մասին թեմաներում ամեն օր ա խոսվում էս մասին:

*Հայ Ազգը դատապարտում է ցեղապղծությունը, արնապղծությունը, ազգադավությունը, հայրենալքությունը:*

Մենակ հայրենալքության մասին ասեմ, հերիք ա երևի: Հետաքրքիր ա՝ ինչպե՞ս ա դատապարտում, էդ ի՞նչ կարգի խիստ ա դատապարտում, երբ տարին տարվա վրա աճում ա հայրենալքությունը. նայում ենք մեր շուրջն ու տեսնում, որ մեր ծանոթների մեջ օր օրի ավելանում են մարդիկ, ովքեր այլևս հայրենիքում չեն բնակվում:

*Հայ Ազգը խստագույնս դատապարտում է հնազանդության ու ստրկացման ցանկացած քարոզ, դրսևորում և առաջնորդվում է Ցեղապաշտին հատուկ հոգեբանությամբ:*

Էլի շատ խիստ դատապարտում ենք, բայց էդ դատապարտելն ինչպես ա երևում, ինչ արդյունք ա տալիս, չգիտենք: Վաղուց արդեն բոլոր հեռուստաալիքներն ու տպագիր մամուլի մի մեծ շարք լծված է հնազանդության ու ստրկացման քարոզի դժվարին գործին: Էս ի՞նչ կարգի խիստ ենք դատապարտում, որ գնալով ավելի բացահայտ ձևով ա կատարվում դա: Իսկ ցեղապաշտին հատուկ հոգեբանության մասին չեմ կարող խոսել, որովհետև չգիտեմ, թե դա ինչ է:

Մնացածին կանդրադառնամ հաջորդիվ, եթե կարիքը լինի:

----------


## Gayl

> *Հայ Ազգն ինքն է իր ճակատագրի ու Հայրենիքի տերը:*
> 
> Պատմությանը հայտնի են շատ ժամանակահատվածներ, ընդ որում՝ բավականին տևական, որ հայն իր հայրենիքի տերը չի, ինչպես և հիմա: հիմա այդ հայրենիքի տերը մի խումբ մարդիկ են, եթե պատրաստ ենք հայ ասելով այդ մի խումբ մարդկանց հասկանալ… Կարծում եմ, որ ոչ: Հայ ասելով հասկանում ենք հայ ժողովրդին, կարծում եմ:


Կարծում եմ ճիշտ է ասում,ասեմ ինչու:
Դու քո ճակատագրի տերը չե՞ս, ով ա մեղավոր որ մենք դարեր շարունակ եղել ենք ուրիշի ստրուկը մի քիչ կոպիտ էր,բայց իրականում այդպես է,կարա՞ս ասես,ես կարամ միայն ու միայն հայը,չկա ուրիշի մեղավորությունը,«եթե ուզում ես ազատություն պատրաստվի պատերազմի»  երբ պատրաստվեցինք ու չհաղթեցինք չեմ հիշում դեպք երբ հայը ամբողջ հոգով սրտով գիտակցությամբ կռիվ անի ու չհաղթի,չկա,չգիտեմ,հիմա կասես էլի կպավ Արցախից ուղակի հոյակապ օրինակ ա,եթե ազերներին տեղի տայինք Զանգեզուրով Արցախով կչոքեին մեջքներիս,կարողա՞ իրանցից շատ էինք,չէ, կարողա՞ իրանցից զինված ենք եղել «Ադրբեջանի նախագահը և իրա բանակն ա զինում և մեր» Մոնթեի խոսքերն են չենք ունեցել բայց այնպես ենք արել որ ունենանք:Գիտես ինչու՞ հաղթեցինք որովհետև մենք մեր հողի համար կռիվ տվեցինք իսկ իրանք իրանց հողի համար չէին կռվում,այսպիսով ստացվում է ուզեցինք եղավ,եթե չուզենայինք չէր լինի,մենք ենք մեր ճակատագրի տերը:
«հայն իր հայրենիքի տերը չի» բա ումնա՞,չէ ախպերս իրանցը չի մերնա ուղակի տեր չենք կանգնում,ուղակի թքած ունենք պետք չի ասել մի խումբ մարդկանցա պատկանում չէ բռատ քոննա էս երկիրը դու պետք է այնպես անես որ վաղը տղեդ չասի հորս պահած երկիրը էսա,եթե ուզենանք կարանք մեզանով անենք ուղակի չկա համախմբվածություն կոչված զիբիլը:
«Կարծում եմ, որ ոչ: Հայ ասելով հասկանում ենք հայ ժողովրդին, կարծում եմ» ցեղ,ազգ,ժողովուրդ տարբեր հասկացողություններ են ուղղակի այս թեման թույլ չի տա որ մենք սկսենք դրա շուրջ քննարկում կատարել:
Ես եմ իմ ճակատագրի տերը կուզենամ աջ կգնամ,կուզենամ ձախ կգնամ,ցանկության դեպքում կսողամ նաև եթե ցանկանամ չեմ սողա:

----------

davidus (02.12.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Կարծում եմ ճիշտ է ասում,ասեմ ինչու:
> Դու քո ճակատագրի տերը չե՞ս, ով ա մեղավոր որ մենք դարեր շարունակ եղել ենք ուրիշի ստրուկը մի քիչ կոպիտ էր,բայց իրականում այդպես է,կարա՞ս ասես,ես կարամ միայն ու միայն հայը,չկա ուրիշի մեղավորությունը,«եթե ուզում ես ազատություն պատրաստվի պատերազմի»  երբ պատրաստվեցինք ու չհաղթեցինք չեմ հիշում դեպք երբ հայը ամբողջ հոգով սրտով գիտակցությամբ կռիվ անի ու չհաղթի,չկա,չգիտեմ,հիմա կասես էլի կպավ Արցախից ուղակի հոյակապ օրինակ ա,եթե ազերներին տեղի տայինք Զանգեզուրով Արցախով կչոքեին մեջքներիս,կարողա՞ իրանցից շատ էինք,չէ, կարողա՞ իրանցից զինված ենք եղել «Ադրբեջանի նախագահը և իրա բանակն ա զինում և մեր» Մոնթեի խոսքերն են չենք ունեցել բայց այնպես ենք արել որ ունենանք:Գիտես ինչու՞ հաղթեցինք որովհետև մենք մեր հողի համար կռիվ տվեցինք իսկ իրանք իրանց հողի համար չէին կռվում,այսպիսով ստացվում է ուզեցինք եղավ,եթե չուզենայինք չէր լինի,մենք ենք մեր ճակատագրի տերը:
> «հայն իր հայրենիքի տերը չի» բա ումնա՞,չէ ախպերս իրանցը չի մերնա ուղակի տեր չենք կանգնում,ուղակի թքած ունենք պետք չի ասել մի խումբ մարդկանցա պատկանում չէ բռատ քոննա էս երկիրը դու պետք է այնպես անես որ վաղը տղեդ չասի հորս պահած երկիրը էսա,եթե ուզենանք կարանք մեզանով անենք ուղակի չկա համախմբվածություն կոչված զիբիլը:
> «Կարծում եմ, որ ոչ: Հայ ասելով հասկանում ենք հայ ժողովրդին, կարծում եմ» ցեղ,ազգ,ժողովուրդ տարբեր հասկացողություններ են ուղղակի այս թեման թույլ չի տա որ մենք սկսենք դրա շուրջ քննարկում կատարել:
> Ես եմ իմ ճակատագրի տերը կուզենամ աջ կգնամ,կուզենամ ձախ կգնամ,ցանկության դեպքում կսողամ նաև եթե ցանկանամ չեմ սողա:


Գրառմանս մեջ արդեն նշել էի, որ հայ ասելով նկատի ունեմ էն հայը, որը նկատի ունի Նժդեհը կոնկրետ իր ասածների մեջ: Այսինքն՝ հայ ասելով Նժդեհը նկատի չունի մի հոգու կամ երկու կամ մի խմբի, նկատի ունի հայ ազգին, հայ ժողովրդին: Առանձին վերցրած՝ ես եմ իմ ճակատագրի տերը, քոնն էլ՝ դու, բայց որ պես հայ ժողովուրդ տենց չի: Քո գրառմամբ դու արդեն դա ապացուցել ես՝ ասելով, որ ճակատագիրը կարող ենք մեզանով անել, որի համար պետք ա համախմբվածություն, իսկ մեր մեջ չկա էդ համախմբվածությունը: 
Վերջին տողերիդ էլ ի՞նչ ասեմ, կապ չունեին ասածներիս հետ: Ես էլ կուզեմ հիմա կծխեմ մի հատ, կուզեմ տասը րոպեից կծխեմ, է հետո՞, էդ ի՞նչ կապ ունի ազգի ճակատագրի տերը լինելու կամ չլինելու հետ:

----------


## Gayl

> Գրառմանս մեջ արդեն նշել էի, որ հայ ասելով նկատի ունեմ էն հայը, որը նկատի ունի Նժդեհը կոնկրետ իր ասածների մեջ: Այսինքն՝ հայ ասելով Նժդեհը նկատի չունի մի հոգու կամ երկու կամ մի խմբի, նկատի ունի հայ ազգին, հայ ժողովրդին: Առանձին վերցրած՝ ես եմ իմ ճակատագրի տերը, քոնն էլ՝ դու, բայց որ պես հայ ժողովուրդ տենց չի: Քո գրառմամբ դու արդեն դա ապացուցել ես՝ ասելով, որ ճակատագիրը կարող ենք մեզանով անել, որի համար պետք ա համախմբվածություն, իսկ մեր մեջ չկա էդ համախմբվածությունը: 
> Վերջին տողերիդ էլ ի՞նչ ասեմ, կապ չունեին ասածներիս հետ: Ես էլ կուզեմ հիմա կծխեմ մի հատ, կուզեմ տասը րոպեից կծխեմ, է հետո՞, էդ ի՞նչ կապ ունի ազգի ճակատագրի տերը լինելու կամ չլինելու հետ:


Բայց որ շատ ուզենաս չես ծխի չէ՞,իմ փորձից եմ ասում չուզեցի մոտ մեկ տարի չծխեցի մի քանի ամիս առաջ ուզեցի ու էլի ծխեցի,այսինքն ես եմ իմ ճակատագրի տերը,կարողա վաղը ծխելուց մեռնեմ,հնարավորա չէ՞,ու ով կասի ճակատագիր էր տենց էլ պտի լիներ գերեզմանից կհելնեմ կասեմ ես եմ մեղավոր որ մեռա :Smile:  այ էսքանով կապ ուներ
Ախպերս ժողովուրդը ազգի կամ ցեղի հետ մի խառնի հոմանիշներ չեն երկուսն էլ հայ են բայց տարբերություն կա:

----------


## Gayl

> Գրառմանս մեջ արդեն նշել էի, որ հայ ասելով նկատի ունեմ էն հայը, որը նկատի ունի Նժդեհը կոնկրետ իր ասածների մեջ: Այսինքն՝ հայ ասելով Նժդեհը նկատի չունի մի հոգու կամ երկու կամ մի խմբի, նկատի ունի հայ ազգին, հայ ժողովրդին: Առանձին վերցրած՝ ես եմ իմ ճակատագրի տերը, քոնն էլ՝ դու, բայց որ պես հայ ժողովուրդ տենց չի: Քո գրառմամբ դու արդեն դա ապացուցել ես՝ ասելով, որ ճակատագիրը կարող ենք մեզանով անել, որի համար պետք ա համախմբվածություն, իսկ մեր մեջ չկա էդ համախմբվածությունը: 
> Վերջին տողերիդ էլ ի՞նչ ասեմ, կապ չունեին ասածներիս հետ: Ես էլ կուզեմ հիմա կծխեմ մի հատ, կուզեմ տասը րոպեից կծխեմ, է հետո՞, էդ ի՞նչ կապ ունի ազգի ճակատագրի տերը լինելու կամ չլինելու հետ:


«Քո գրառմամբ դու արդեն դա ապացուցել ես՝ ասելով, որ ճակատագիրը կարող ենք մեզանով անել, որի համար պետք ա համախմբվածություն, իսկ մեր մեջ չկա էդ համախմբվածությունը» իսկ ո՞վ է մեղավոր,ովա մեղավոր,որ մենք համախմբված չենք,ռու՞սը,մեղավորը ես եմ դու ես հարևանս ա անհատներն են մեղավոր Նիկոլը մի հատ լավ բանաձև ունի 1+1+1+1+1+1+1...+1 եթե չկան մեկերը ուրեմն չկա համախմբվածությունը իսկ դրա մեղավորը էտ մեկերն են ովքեր իրենք են տնօրինում իրենց սեփական ճակատագիրը:

----------


## Kuk

> Բայց որ շատ ուզենաս չես ծխի չէ՞,իմ փորձից եմ ասում չուզեցի մոտ մեկ տարի չծխեցի մի քանի ամիս առաջ ուզեցի ու էլի ծխեցի,այսինքն ես եմ իմ ճակատագրի տերը,կարողա վաղը ծխելուց մեռնեմ,հնարավորա չէ՞,ու ով կասի ճակատագիր էր տենց էլ պտի լիներ գերեզմանից կհելնեմ կասեմ ես եմ մեղավոր որ մեռա այ էսքանով կապ ուներ
> Ախպերս ժողովուրդը ազգի կամ ցեղի հետ մի խառնի հոմանիշներ չեն երկուսն էլ հայ են բայց տարբերություն կա:


Ապեր, էլի եմ ասում, դու մի հոգու մասին ես ասում, կոնկրետ քո, իսկ ես հայ ասելով նկատի չունեմ կոնկրետ ինձ կամ քեզ, նկատի ունեմ հայ ժողովրդին, հայ ազգին: Ես չեմ խառնում, ժողովրդին ու ազգին, ես շեշտում եմ հա՛յ ժողովուրդ ու հա՛յ ազգ, որոնք նույն բաներն են, թե՞ դու տարբերություն ես տեսնում, ասա լուսավորվենք, թե ինչով ա տարբերվում հայ ժողովուրդը հայ ազգից: Նժդեհը որ ասել ա հայ, ինչ որ մի հայի մասին չի հասել, ինչ որ մի հայի նկատի չի ունեցել, էդ երևի պարզ ա: Իսկ դու վերցրել կոնկրետ մի հոգու՝ քո օրինակն ես բերել, ասում ես՝ կուզեմ աջ կգնամ, կուզեմ ձախ:

----------


## Kuk

> «Քո գրառմամբ դու արդեն դա ապացուցել ես՝ ասելով, որ ճակատագիրը կարող ենք մեզանով անել, որի համար պետք ա համախմբվածություն, իսկ մեր մեջ չկա էդ համախմբվածությունը» իսկ ո՞վ է մեղավոր,ովա մեղավոր,որ մենք համախմբված չենք,ռու՞սը,մեղավորը ես եմ դու ես հարևանս ա անհատներն են մեղավոր Նիկոլը մի հատ լավ բանաձև ունի 1+1+1+1+1+1+1...+1 եթե չկան մեկերը ուրեմն չկա համախմբվածությունը իսկ դրա մեղավորը էտ մեկերն են ովքեր իրենք են տնօրինում իրենց սեփական ճակատագիրը:


Էլի դու բերում ես մեկերին: Հա, լավն ա Նիկոլի մեկ գումարած մեկը, բայց էս թեմայի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Հիշացնում եմ, որ խոսքը Նժդեհի ասած «հայ» բառին ա վերաբերում, որի մեջ չի հասկացվում կոնկրետ մարդ, այսինքն էդ մեկ գումարածի մեկերից կոնկրետ ինչ որ մեկի մասին չի, այլ էդ մեկերն իրար հետ վերցրած, ամբողջականի մասին ա: Իսկ ամբողջականը չի տնօրինում իր ճակատագիրը, քանի որ դրա համար համախմբվածություն ա պետք, որը չկա: Առանձին-առանձին ես էլ եմ տնօրինում, դու էլ, մյուսն էլ, բայց միասին չենք տնօրինում, որտև համախմբված չենք:

----------


## Gayl

> Լավ, ընդունում եմ ասածդ, համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, հանրապետականներին մի կողմ թողենք ու հերթով հերքենք Մեծն Նժդեհի խոսքերը կամ գոնե դրանց արդի լինելը:
> 
> *Հայ Ազգն Ընտրյալ է, Մարդ-Աստվածային որակով օժտված, Արարչաստեղծ Հայ Ցեղի Գենի և Ինքնության միակ ժառանգական կրողն է:*
> 
> Սիրուն խոսքեր են ընդամենը: Ի՞նչ մարդ-Աստվածային, ի՞նչ Արարչաստեղծ, ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսքը: Հայն արարչաստեղծ ա, իտալացին Արարչաստեղծ չի՞: Հայը Մարդ-Աստվածային ա, ռուսը Մարդ-Աստվածային չի՞:
> 
> *Հայ Ազգն ինքն է իր ճակատագրի ու Հայրենիքի տերը:*
> 
> Պատմությանը հայտնի են շատ ժամանակահատվածներ, ընդ որում՝ բավականին տևական, որ հայն իր հայրենիքի տերը չի, ինչպես և հիմա: հիմա այդ հայրենիքի տերը մի խումբ մարդիկ են, եթե պատրաստ ենք հայ ասելով այդ մի խումբ մարդկանց հասկանալ… Կարծում եմ, որ ոչ: Հայ ասելով հասկանում ենք հայ ժողովրդին, կարծում եմ: 
> ...


1.Հայ Ազգն ինքն է իր ճակատագրի ու Հայրենիքի տերը
2.Հայ Ազգն առաջնորդվում է Հայրենիքի ազատության, անկախության, սեփական ազգային գաղափարախոսության, ազգային սեփականության՝ որպես տնտեսական հիմքի, ազգային հոգևոր կերտվածքի և Հայ Ազգի Ընտրյալ լինելու իրավունքի ու գիտակցության վրա
3.Հայ Ազգը դատապարտում է ցեղապղծությունը, արնապղծությունը, ազգադավությունը, հայրենալքությունը
4.Հայ Ազգը խստագույնս դատապարտում է հնազանդության ու ստրկացման ցանկացած քարոզ, դրսևորում և առաջնորդվում է Ցեղապաշտին հատուկ հոգեբանությամբ
Բոլոր չորս նախադասություններում էլ նշված է «Ազգ» բառը,Ազգը ավելի կողմնորոշված,ավելի գիտակից,ավելի ազնիվ,ավելի համարձակ տեսակն է և այդ տեսակը չի կարող հանդուրժել ցեղապղծությունը,չի կարող հանդուրժել ստրկությունը:
Եռաբլուրում հանգիստ գտած տղերքը ստրկություն չեն հանդուրժել:

----------

Նաիրուհի (01.04.2010)

----------


## davidus

> մի կողմ թողենք ու *հերթով հերքենք* Մեծն Նժդեհի խոսքերը կամ գոնե դրանց արդի լինելը:


ապեր, դու ուղղակի չես կարա հերքես Նժդեհի խոսքերը..... առնվազն պետք ա անցնես էն կյանքի ճանապարհը, որը նա է անցել, հետո նոր կարողանաս ինչ որ մի բան հերքել կամ հաստատել.... նման արտահայտություններ անելով արդեն ստիպում ես գրառմանդ լուրջ չվերաբերել.... չի սազում




> Սիրուն խոսքեր են ընդամենը: Ի՞նչ մարդ-Աստվածային, ի՞նչ Արարչաստեղծ, ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսքը: Հայն արարչաստեղծ ա, իտալացին Արարչաստեղծ չի՞: Հայը Մարդ-Աստվածային ա, ռուսը Մարդ-Աստվածային չի՞:


Kuk ջան, գոնե հասկացել ես ինչ ա գրած???? գրածի մեջ դու տեսար, որ նշած լինի Հայի, որպես ազգի, միակության մասին???  այո, ընտրյալ է, բայց *միակը չէ*....




> Արարչաստեղծ Հայ Ցեղի Գենի և Ինքնության միակ ժառանգական կրողն է:


զգացիր??? ստեղ ռուսի կամ տաջիկի գենի մասին չի խոսվում....




> Պատմությանը հայտնի են շատ ժամանակահատվածներ, ընդ որում՝ բավականին տևական, որ հայն իր հայրենիքի տերը չի, ինչպես և հիմա: հիմա այդ հայրենիքի տերը մի խումբ մարդիկ են, եթե պատրաստ ենք հայ ասելով այդ մի խումբ մարդկանց հասկանալ… Կարծում եմ, որ ոչ: Հայ ասելով հասկանում ենք հայ ժողովրդին, կարծում եմ:


Նժդեհի գրածը պատմության արձանագրություն չէ, որ դու ուզում ես նրան մեղադրել պատմական անցքերի սխալ մատուցման մեջ..... Նժդեհականությունը գաղափարախոսություն է, որն ուղղված է ապագայի ճիշտ կառուցմանը` հանուն հայ ազգի ու հայ ազգի ժառանգների, մատնանշելով դրան հասնելու յուրօրինակ ուղիներ, որոնք խորթ չեն ոչ մի հայի..... իսկ եթե դու գտնում ես, որ դու էսօր քո երկրի տերը չես, ապա դա քո անձնական խնդիրն ա..... ես տենց չեմ գտնում..... 




> Ի՞նչ ազգային գաղափարախոսություն: Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում «հայ ազգի ընտրյալ լինելու իրավունք»: «Ազգային սեփականություն» ասելով ի՞նչ ենք հասկանում: Եթե խոսքը նյութականի մասին է, ապա վաղուց արդեն հայ ազգը մոռանում ա իր սեփականությունը, նայում ենք մեր շուրջը և տեսնում, որ ամեն ինչ վաճառված է. հանքերից սկսած մինչև խմելու ջուր՝ գազը, լույսը, հեռահաղորդակցության միջոցներն ու բազմաթիվ նման «սեփականություններ» ներառյալ: հայրենիքի ազատության ու անկախության մասին էլ չեմ խոսում: Քաղաքականության մասին թեմաներում ամեն օր ա խոսվում էս մասին:


պետք չի գաղափարախոսությունը նեղ առարկայացնել..... էսօր մերը չեն, վաղը կլինեն... դա կախված ա ինձնից ու քեզնից, կախված է նրանից, թե մենք ինչքանով տեր կկանգնենք մեր իսկ սեփականությանը..... մի քանի հաստագլուխ չինովնիկների սխալը դեռ չի նշանակում որ ազգովի ենք էդպես.... ինչ վերաբերում է «հայ ազգի ընտրյալ լինելու իրավունքին»..... ցանկացած ազգ իրավունք ունի համարվելու Աստծո կողմից ընտրյալ լինելու. էտ ինչի հրեաները պետք է իրանց հռչակեն ընտրյալ, իսկ մենք ոչ???? միթե այդ նույն ընտրյալ ժողովուրդը չխաչեց Աստծո որդուն??? բայց ի տարբերություն այդ նույն "ընտրյալ" ազգի, հայերը աշխարհում առաջինը ընդունեցին Աստծուն որպես միակ...   այստեղ հարցը պետք է քննարկել հավատքի մակարդակի վրա, ոչ թե առօրեական կենցաղային..... չծավալվեմ, եթե կարիք կա հանց այս թեմայի շուրջ կարանք առանձին խոսանք....




> Մենակ հայրենալքության մասին ասեմ, հերիք ա երևի: Հետաքրքիր ա՝ ինչպե՞ս ա դատապարտում, էդ ի՞նչ կարգի խիստ ա դատապարտում, երբ տարին տարվա վրա աճում ա հայրենալքությունը. նայում ենք մեր շուրջն ու տեսնում, որ մեր ծանոթների մեջ օր օրի ավելանում են մարդիկ, ովքեր այլևս հայրենիքում չեն բնակվում:


բայց գիտես, քո ասածը ոչ մի կերպ չի հակասում Նժդեհի ասածին.... այ հենց դու, որպես հայ, քո դժգոհությունն ես արտահայտում հայրենալիքության վերաբերյալ, որի համար մեծապես պետք է շնորհակալություն հայտնենք մեր փայլուն քաղաքական գործիչներին` սկսած լևոնից վերջացրած սերժով...... հիմա Նժդեհը ճիշտ չէր ասում, որ դու դատապարտում ես հայրենալիքությունը??? 




> Էլի շատ խիստ դատապարտում ենք, բայց էդ դատապարտելն ինչպես ա երևում, ինչ արդյունք ա տալիս, չգիտենք: Վաղուց արդեն բոլոր հեռուստաալիքներն ու տպագիր մամուլի մի մեծ շարք *լծված է հնազանդության ու ստրկացման քարոզի դժվարին գործին:* Էս ի՞նչ կարգի խիստ ենք դատապարտում, որ գնալով ավելի բացահայտ ձևով ա կատարվում դա: Իսկ ցեղապաշտին հատուկ հոգեբանության մասին չեմ կարող խոսել, որովհետև չգիտեմ, թե դա ինչ է:


ոչ թե լծված, այլ պարտադրված..... էս մի անգամ էլի ասել եմ, որ ցանկացած համակարգ ինքնապահպանման հակում ունի... եթե այդ լրատվամիջոցների տերերը անբաժանելի մաս են կազմում այդ համակարգի, ապա դու ինչի ես սպասում, որ նրանք պիտի նույն այդ համակարգին չհնազանդվելու կոչեր անեին??? շատ հազվադեպ են բացառությունները... հա, բացահայտ ա, բայց ես, դու ու շատ ու շատ մարդիկ դատապարտում են ու ասում են դրա մասին.... էտ ուրիշ հարց ա, որ քո ու իմ ձայնը տեղ չի հասնում..... բայց էն հանգամանքը, որ ազգը դատապարտում ա նման վիճակը, դու չես կարող ժխտել....

իսկ հիմա էլ մի քիչ ես ասեմ..... 
նժդեհականությունը ոչ թե պայքարի տակտիկական քարտեզ է,որ նշված են կոնկրետ գործոզություններ ու քայլեր, այլ ռազմավարություն, գաղափարախոսություն..... գաղափարախոսությունը մատնանշում է այն իդեալը, այն վեհը որին պետք է ձգտեն այդ գաղափարախոսության հետևորդները..... ու ուզում եմ բոլոր տեղյակ ու անտեղյակներին հիշեցնել, որ նժդեհականությունը, և մասնավորապես ցեղակրոն ուսմունքը կրում են դաստիարակչական բնույթ.... լինելով արտասահմանում Նժդեհը իրեն նվիրեց հայ ազգի նոր սերնդի դաստիարակությանը հայրենասիրական գաղափարներով և որպես հիմնական հենասյուն ընտրեց հենց իրենց, հայ ազգի երիտասարդ ներկայացուցիչներին` մատնանշելով նրանց մեջ գենետիկորեն եկած վեհությունը, ազնվությունը, բարությունը, հայրենասիրությունը, արիականությունը, կրոնապաշտությունը....  դաստիարակչական առաքելություն ունեցող գաղափարախոսությունը պիտի նոր աճող սերնդին սովորեցնի ու ցույց տա այն լավն ու ընտրյալը, որ կա իր ազգի մեջ, հավատ ու սեր սերմանի սեփական ազգի նկատմամբ,ոչ թե ամեն պատեհ ու անպատեհ առիթներով հիշեցնի, թե մեր բազմաչարչար հայ ազգը քանի հատ վիժվածք զավակ ունի ու ստիպի անգիր անել դրանց անունները.....

----------

Gayl (02.12.2009), Լեռնցի (02.12.2009), Նաիրուհի (01.04.2010), Շինարար (02.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Էլի դու բերում ես մեկերին: Հա, լավն ա Նիկոլի մեկ գումարած մեկը, բայց էս թեմայի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Հիշացնում եմ, որ խոսքը Նժդեհի ասած «հայ» բառին ա վերաբերում, որի մեջ չի հասկացվում կոնկրետ մարդ, այսինքն էդ մեկ գումարածի մեկերից կոնկրետ ինչ որ մեկի մասին չի, այլ էդ մեկերն իրար հետ վերցրած, ամբողջականի մասին ա: Իսկ ամբողջականը չի տնօրինում իր ճակատագիրը, քանի որ դրա համար համախմբվածություն ա պետք, որը չկա: Առանձին-առանձին ես էլ եմ տնօրինում, դու էլ, մյուսն էլ, բայց միասին չենք տնօրինում, որտև համախմբված չենք:


«Հիշացնում եմ, որ խոսքը Նժդեհի ասած «հայ» բառին ա վերաբերում» սխալ մեջբերում ես արել «Հայ ազգ»,ինչքան գիտեմ Նժդեհը միշտ նշել է Ազգ բառը,իսկ ազգը անհատներից է ստեղծվում:
«Առանձին-առանձին ես էլ եմ տնօրինում, դու էլ, մյուսն էլ, բայց միասին չենք տնօրինում, որտև համախմբված չենք» լավ կոնկրետ հարց ասում ես այսօր մեր երկիրը մերը չի,դե ասա ո՞վ է մեղավոր:

----------

davidus (02.12.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> 1.Հայ Ազգն ինքն է իր ճակատագրի ու Հայրենիքի տերը
> 2.Հայ Ազգն առաջնորդվում է Հայրենիքի ազատության, անկախության, սեփական ազգային գաղափարախոսության, ազգային սեփականության՝ որպես տնտեսական հիմքի, ազգային հոգևոր կերտվածքի և Հայ Ազգի Ընտրյալ լինելու իրավունքի ու գիտակցության վրա
> 3.Հայ Ազգը դատապարտում է ցեղապղծությունը, արնապղծությունը, ազգադավությունը, հայրենալքությունը
> 4.Հայ Ազգը խստագույնս դատապարտում է հնազանդության ու ստրկացման ցանկացած քարոզ, դրսևորում և առաջնորդվում է Ցեղապաշտին հատուկ հոգեբանությամբ
> Բոլոր չորս նախադասություններում էլ նշված է «Ազգ» բառը,Ազգը ավելի կողմնորոշված,ավելի գիտակից,ավելի ազնիվ,ավելի համարձակ տեսակն է և այդ տեսակը չի կարող հանդուրժել ցեղապղծությունը,չի կարող հանդուրժել ստրկությունը:
> Եռաբլուրում հանգիստ գտած տղերքը ստրկություն չեն հանդուրժել:


Այսինքն վերցնում ենք ողջ ժողովրդի մեջից ընտրում ենք միայն հերոսներին ու նրանց անվանում ենք հայ ա՞զգ, իսկ նրանք, ովքեր ստրկությունը հանդուրժել են, ովքեր դավաճանել են, ովքեր այս կամ այն ձևով վնասել են իրենց հայրենիքը, իրեն հայ ազգ չե՞ն, ազգությամբ հայ չե՞ն, թուրք ե՞ն: Ոնց որ կինը երկու երեխա ունենա՝ մեկը առողջ, մյուսը հիվանդ, ասի էս մեկն առողջ ա, իմն ա, ես եմ նրա մայրը, նրա ծնողը, իսկ այ էս մեկը հիվանդ ա, ուրեմն ես չեմ իրա ծնողը: Դրանից կդադարի՞ նրան ծնողը լինելուց, ուրեմն ուրիշն ա՞ ծնել էդ երեխուն: Իհարկե ոչ: Այսինքն՝ հայը մնում ա հայ, կապ չունի՝ դավաճան ա, թե հերոս, եթե ազգությամբ հայ ա, ուրեմն պետքա ընդունենք իրան որպես հայ, ոչ թե հենց լավը տեսնենք, ասենք՝ հայ ա, մեր հայրենակիցն ա, իսկ վատին ասենք՝ չէ, հայ չի, հլը նայենք կարողա 25 պորտ էնկողմ թուրքի արյուն ա մտել մեջը: 
Ակմ էդ ո՞վ ա որոշել, որ հայ ազգ նշանակում ա հերոսներ: Ես հայ ազգ եմ համարում բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր ազգությամբ հայ են՝ իր հերոսներով ու դավաճաններով ներառյալ: Ոնց որ ասեմ՝ ես սև ասելով սպտակ եմ հասկանում, հետո էլ հանգիստ ասեմ, որ մածունը սև ա, ու ով դա սխալ համարի, ասեմ՝ բա ես չէի ասե՞լ՝ սև ասելով սպիտակը նկատի ունեմ:

----------


## Kuk

> «Հիշացնում եմ, որ խոսքը Նժդեհի ասած «հայ» բառին ա վերաբերում» սխալ մեջբերում ես արել «Հայ ազգ»,ինչքան գիտեմ Նժդեհը միշտ նշել է Ազգ բառը,իսկ ազգը անհատներից է ստեղծվում:
> «Առանձին-առանձին ես էլ եմ տնօրինում, դու էլ, մյուսն էլ, բայց միասին չենք տնօրինում, որտև համախմբված չենք» լավ կոնկրետ հարց ասում ես այսօր մեր երկիրը մերը չի,դե ասա ո՞վ է մեղավոր:


Բոլորս միասին ենք մեղավոր, ոչ թե մենակ դու ես մեղավոր կամ մենակ ես: Առանձին վերցրած երևի բոլորս ենք ուզում որ լավ լինի, բայց չենք համախմբվում, էս դեպքում չես կարա գնաս ինչ-որ մեկին ասես՝ ապեր, դու ես մեղավոր, խի՞ չես համախմբվում, որտև դա բոլորին ա պետք ասել, իսկ բոլորին ասելու ձև հետևյալն ա՝ բոլորս ենք մեղավոր, քանի դեռ չենք համախմբվել:

----------


## Kuk

> ապեր, դու ուղղակի չես կարա հերքես Նժդեհի խոսքերը..... առնվազն պետք ա անցնես էն կյանքի ճանապարհը, որը նա է անցել, հետո նոր կարողանաս ինչ որ մի բան հերքել կամ հաստատել.... նման արտահայտություններ անելով արդեն ստիպում ես գրառմանդ լուրջ չվերաբերել.... չի սազում


Եթե տեսնես, որ մեկը առանց դեմը նայելու քայլում ու ընկնում ա բաց  լյուկը, չես ասի՞՝ ինքը սխալ արեց, որ առանց դեմը նայելու քայլեց, թե՞ պետքա մի հատ էլ դու տենց առանց դեմդ նայելու քայլես ընկնես լյուկը, որ նոր կարողանաս ասես դա: Ու բանավեճը շարունակի առանց պիտակավորումների՝ սազում ա, թե չի սազում, ես գիտեմ ու չեմ սպասում, որ դու գաս ասես: էս թեմայի քննարկման նյութը Նժդեհն ա, քննարկում ենք, ու տենց մեկը չկա, որ ասի՝ ես կարամ քննարկեմ կամ հերքեմ, թե չեմ կարա:

----------


## Kuk

> Kuk ջան, գոնե հասկացել ես ինչ ա գրած???? գրածի մեջ դու տեսար, որ նշած լինի Հայի, որպես ազգի, միակության մասին??? այո, ընտրյալ է, բայց միակը չէ....


Ոնց տեսնում եմ քո գրածներից, դու լավ հասկանում ես Նժդեհի ասածները, փորձեմ այն հատվածները, բառերը, բառակապակցությունները, որոնք ինձ համար անհասկանալի են, որոնք ինձ ծանոթ չեն, հարցնեմ քեզնից, ես էլ իմանամ՝ ինչ ա ասում Նժդեհը:
Ես ասել եմ՝ գրած ա միակն ա՞: Եթե դու տենց լավ ես հասկացել, ասա իմանամ՝ ի՞նչ ա նշանակում՝ Մարդ-Աստվածային, ինչով ու ինչի՞ են հայերը Մարդ-Աստվածային:

----------


## Gayl

> Այսինքն վերցնում ենք ողջ ժողովրդի մեջից ընտրում ենք միայն հերոսներին ու նրանց անվանում ենք հայ ա՞զգ, իսկ նրանք, ովքեր ստրկությունը հանդուրժել են, ովքեր դավաճանել են, ովքեր այս կամ այն ձևով վնասել են իրենց հայրենիքը, իրեն հայ ազգ չե՞ն, ազգությամբ հայ չե՞ն, թուրք ե՞ն: Ոնց որ կինը երկու երեխա ունենա՝ մեկը առողջ, մյուսը հիվանդ, ասի էս մեկն առողջ ա, իմն ա, ես եմ նրա մայրը, նրա ծնողը, իսկ այ էս մեկը հիվանդ ա, ուրեմն ես չեմ իրա ծնողը: Դրանից կդադարի՞ նրան ծնողը լինելուց, ուրեմն ուրիշն ա՞ ծնել էդ երեխուն: Իհարկե ոչ: Այսինքն՝ հայը մնում ա հայ, կապ չունի՝ դավաճան ա, թե հերոս, եթե ազգությամբ հայ ա, ուրեմն պետքա ընդունենք իրան որպես հայ, ոչ թե հենց լավը տեսնենք, ասենք՝ հայ ա, մեր հայրենակիցն ա, իսկ վատին ասենք՝ չէ, հայ չի, հլը նայենք կարողա 25 պորտ էնկողմ թուրքի արյուն ա մտել մեջը: 
> Ակմ էդ ո՞վ ա որոշել, որ հայ ազգ նշանակում ա հերոսներ: Ես հայ ազգ եմ համարում բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր ազգությամբ հայ են՝ իր հերոսներով ու դավաճաններով ներառյալ: Ոնց որ ասեմ՝ ես սև ասելով սպտակ եմ հասկանում, հետո էլ հանգիստ ասեմ, որ մածունը սև ա, ու ով դա սխալ համարի, ասեմ՝ բա ես չէի ասե՞լ՝ սև ասելով սպիտակը նկատի ունեմ:


Լրիվ ուրիշ ուղությամբ գնացիր,իմ ասածը քո ասածի հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չուներ,ես չեմ ասել ով հերոս չի հայ չի:
«Այսինքն վերցնում ենք ողջ ժողովրդի մեջից ընտրում ենք միայն հերոսներին ու նրանց անվանում ենք հայ ա՞զգ» այդպիսի բան չասացի,միայն օրինակ փայլուն օրինակ բերեցի նորից կասեմ.ավելի համարձակ,ավելի գիտակից,ավելի քաջ,ավելի ճշմարտասեր:
Գոյություն ունի պետություն այդ պետության մեջ ապրում են մարդիկ օրինակ հայեր,ուրեմն այս մարդկանց մեջ կա մի խումբ ովքեր կողմնորոշված չեն,ովքեր ավելի վախկոտ են,որոնց չի հետաքրքրում իրենց հողը,որովհետև իրանց քթից էն կողմ էլ բան չեն տեսնում,կա չէ՞ այդպիսի տեսակ իհարկե կա իրանց անունը դրեցինք ժողովուրդ,իրանք հայ են իրանց մեջ քնածա մնացել ազգային գիտակցությունը,որը իհարկե կարելի է արթնացնել կա մեկ այլ տեսակ դե մի քանի տող վերև արդեն նշեցի այդ տեսակին,բոլորս էլ հայ ենք:
Բերեմ մի օրինակ.
Երեք եղբայր են ապրում,մի օր այս եղբայրների քրոջը մի թուրք բռնաբարում և սպանում է,փոքր եղբայրը առաջարկում է օրենքով հարցը լուծել,միջնեկը ասում է եկեք սրան պատժենք էնքան ծեծենք դառնա լանգետի միս,իսկ մեծ եղբայրը առանց խոսք ասելու հարացանը վերձնում ու սպանում է թուրքին:
Փոքր եղբայրը ժողովուրդն է:

----------


## davidus

> Եթե տեսնես, որ մեկը առանց դեմը նայելու քայլում ու ընկնում ա բաց  լյուկը, չես ասի՞՝ ինքը սխալ արեց, որ առանց դեմը նայելու քայլեց, թե՞ պետքա մի հատ էլ դու տենց առանց դեմդ նայելու քայլես ընկնես լյուկը, որ նոր կարողանաս ասես դա: Ու բանավեճը շարունակի առանց պիտակավորումների՝ սազում ա, թե չի սազում, ես գիտեմ ու չեմ սպասում, որ դու գաս ասես: էս թեմայի քննարկման նյութը Նժդեհն ա, քննարկում ենք, ու տենց մեկը չկա, որ ասի՝ ես կարամ քննարկեմ կամ հերքեմ, թե չեմ կարա:


էտ Նժդեհն ա ընգե բաց լյուկը ու դու էլ տեսել ես հա???  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  էտ մարդու գրած ցելի գաղափարախոսություն կակոյ նիբուձ լյուկ ընգնելու հետ համեմատեցիր???

հետո էլ որ քեզ մի բան ասում ենք, կեղտ բռնելու համար չենք ասում.... եթե քեզ թվում ա թե ինձ շատ քորում ա թե դու էտ ոնց կընկալես, լիքը սխալվում ես..... եթե գտնում ես որ ընենց չեմ ասել, ոնց որ քո համար ընդունելի ա, ուրեմն թեմա չկա...... կարանք խոսանք առանձին.... երբ ուզես, որտեղ ուզես....

----------


## davidus

> Ոնց տեսնում եմ քո գրածներից, դու լավ հասկանում ես Նժդեհի ասածները, փորձեմ այն հատվածները, բառերը, բառակապակցությունները, որոնք ինձ համար անհասկանալի են, որոնք ինձ ծանոթ չեն, հարցնեմ քեզնից, ես էլ իմանամ՝ ինչ ա ասում Նժդեհը:
> Ես ասել եմ՝ գրած ա միակն ա՞: Եթե դու տենց լավ ես հասկացել, ասա իմանամ՝ ի՞նչ ա նշանակում՝ Մարդ-Աստվածային, ինչով ու ինչի՞ են հայերը Մարդ-Աստվածային:


ապեր, ես էլ մինչև վերջ չեմ հասկացել Նժդեհի բոլոր մտքերը..... բայց չհասկանալով չեմ էլ փորձում նրան սխալ հանել...... ես նշեեցի..... այդ հարցը պետք ա դիտարկել կրոնական հարթության վրա, որից ես առանձնապես չեմ փայլում...... բայց ինձ չեմ էլ դնում գերագույն ճիշտը ջոկած տղու տեղ.....

գնացի քնելու.... վաղը առավոտ կգրեմ...

----------


## Gayl

> Բոլորս միասին ենք մեղավոր, ոչ թե մենակ դու ես մեղավոր կամ մենակ ես: Առանձին վերցրած երևի բոլորս ենք ուզում որ լավ լինի, բայց չենք համախմբվում, էս դեպքում չես կարա գնաս ինչ-որ մեկին ասես՝ ապեր, դու ես մեղավոր, խի՞ չես համախմբվում, որտև դա բոլորին ա պետք ասել, իսկ բոլորին ասելու ձև հետևյալն ա՝ բոլորս ենք մեղավոր, քանի դեռ չենք համախմբվել:


Ես մեղավոր եմ,որ ռազմի դաշտ չգնացի մեղավոր է նաև Պողոսը,բայց Պետրոսը մեղավոր չի որովհետև ինքը գնաց ուղղակի Պետրոսները քիչ էին իսկ Պողոսները շատ: :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Լրիվ ուրիշ ուղությամբ գնացիր,իմ ասածը քո ասածի հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չուներ,ես չեմ ասել ով հերոս չի հայ չի:
> «Այսինքն վերցնում ենք ողջ ժողովրդի մեջից ընտրում ենք միայն հերոսներին ու նրանց անվանում ենք հայ ա՞զգ» այդպիսի բան չասացի,միայն օրինակ փայլուն օրինակ բերեցի նորից կասեմ.ավելի համարձակ,ավելի գիտակից,ավելի քաջ,ավելի ճշմարտասեր:
> Գոյություն ունի պետություն այդ պետության մեջ ապրում են մարդիկ օրինակ հայեր,ուրեմն այս մարդկանց մեջ կա մի խումբ ովքեր կողմնորոշված չեն,ովքեր ավելի վախկոտ են,որոնց չի հետաքրքրում իրենց հողը,որովհետև իրանց քթից էն կողմ էլ բան չեն տեսնում,կա չէ՞ այդպիսի տեսակ իհարկե կա իրանց անունը դրեցինք ժողովուրդ,իրանք հայ են իրանց մեջ քնածա մնացել ազգային գիտակցությունը,որը իհարկե կարելի է արթնացնել կա մեկ այլ տեսակ դե մի քանի տող վերև արդեն նշեցի այդ տեսակին,բոլորս էլ հայ ենք:
> Բերեմ մի օրինակ.
> Երեք եղբայր են ապրում,մի օր այս եղբայրների քրոջը մի թուրք բռնաբարում և սպանում է,փոքր եղբայրը առաջարկում է օրենքով հարցը լուծել,միջնեկը ասում է եկեք սրան պատժենք էնքան ծեծենք դառնա լանգետի միս,իսկ մեծ եղբայրը առանց խոսք ասելու հարացանը վերձնում ու սպանում է թուրքին:
> Փոքր եղբայրը ժողովուրդն է:


Հասկացա ասածդ, բայց կոնկրետ օրինակիդ հետ համաձայն չեմ, ասեմ, թե ինչի: Քո օրինակը ենթադրում ա, որ էդ մարդիկ, ովքեր չեն ստրկանում, հերոսներ են և այլն, նրանք դուրս են ժողովրդի մեջից, նրանք ժողովրդի մեջ չեն մտնում, տարանջատված են ու ժողովրդի մի մասնիկը չեն: Հայ ազգ ասելով ես հասկանում եմ մարդկանց, ովքեր ազգությամբ հայ են՝ անկախ նրանից, թե նրանք ինչպիսին են՝ հերոս, թե դավաճան, հայրենիքի մասին մտածող, թե անտարբեր:

----------


## Kuk

> ապեր, ես էլ մինչև վերջ չեմ հասկացել Նժդեհի բոլոր մտքերը..... բայց չհասկանալով չեմ էլ փորձում նրան սխալ հանել...... ես նշեեցի..... այդ հարցը պետք ա դիտարկել կրոնական հարթության վրա, որից ես առանձնապես չեմ փայլում...... բայց ինձ չեմ էլ դնում գերագույն ճիշտը ջոկած տղու տեղ.....
> 
> գնացի քնելու.... վաղը առավոտ կգրեմ...


Չգիտեմ ինչ գերագույն ճշտի մասին ես գրել, ինչ կրոնական հարթություն, բայց ասեմ, որ Նժդեհի խոսքերը մեջբերել եմ, որտեղ մասնավորապես ասում ա, որ հայ ազգը խստորեն դատապարտում ա հայրենալքությունը, ես էլ հարցնում եմ՝ էդ ի՞նչ կարգի խստորեն ա դատապարտում, էդ դատապարտելուց ի՞նչ արդյունք կա, որ անընդհատ շարունակվում ու էլ ավելի ա շատանում հայրենալքությունը:

----------


## Gayl

> Հասկացա ասածդ, բայց կոնկրետ օրինակիդ հետ համաձայն չեմ, ասեմ, թե ինչի: Քո օրինակը ենթադրում ա, որ էդ մարդիկ, ովքեր չեն ստրկանում, հերոսներ են և այլն, նրանք դուրս են ժողովրդի մեջից, նրանք ժողովրդի մեջ չեն մտնում, տարանջատված են ու ժողովրդի մի մասնիկը չեն: Հայ ազգ ասելով ես հասկանում եմ մարդկանց, ովքեր ազգությամբ հայ են՝ անկախ նրանից, թե նրանք ինչպիսին են՝ հերոս, թե դավաճան, հայրենիքի մասին մտածող, թե անտարբեր:


«Քո օրինակը ենթադրում ա, որ էդ մարդիկ, ովքեր չեն ստրկանում, հերոսներ են» չէ բռատ ուղակի հերոսը չի ստրկանում:
Նրանք դուրս չեն նրանք ժողովրդի ծոցին էլ հելել,եթե ինչ որ մեկը օրինակ վախկոտ ա,եթե չի պայքարում հանուն հայության ապա ազգային գիտակցությունը ոչ թե մեռած է այլ քնած,իսկ այդ քնած մարդուն արթնացնում են,բոլորս էլ ունենք լավ կողմեր ունենք վատ կողմեր ուղակի լինում են դեպքեր երբ վատը գերակշռող է,իսկ լավը քնած է մնացել,չի կարող պատահել ոչ լավը մեռնի ուստի սկսում են խոսել ազգայինից և մարդ սկսում է մտածել ու սկսում է հասկանալ որ ճիշտ է ասում:
Դավաճանը այլևս ազգի մասնիկ չի:

----------


## Kuk

> էտ Նժդեհն ա ընգե բաց լյուկը ու դու էլ տեսել ես հա???    էտ մարդու գրած ցելի գաղափարախոսություն կակոյ նիբուձ լյուկ ընգնելու հետ համեմատեցիր???
> 
> հետո էլ որ քեզ մի բան ասում ենք, կեղտ բռնելու համար չենք ասում.... եթե քեզ թվում ա թե ինձ շատ քորում ա թե դու էտ ոնց կընկալես, լիքը սխալվում ես..... եթե գտնում ես որ ընենց չեմ ասել, ոնց որ քո համար ընդունելի ա, ուրեմն թեմա չկա...... կարանք խոսանք առանձին.... երբ ուզես, որտեղ ուզես....


Ապեր, բարդ բան եմ գրե՞լ: Պարզ էի գրել ոնց որ, հիմա ավելի կոնկրետ ասեմ. քանի էս թեման բաց ա, ես երբ ուզեմ կարամ մտնեմ ստեղ քննարկումներ ծավալեմ, որի մեջ կարա լինի և հերքում, և հաստատում, դրանք իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքներն են, որոնք կարամ արտահայտեմ, կարդացողն էլ իրա հերթին կարա ընդունի կամ չընդունի: Ու ոչ մեկ չի կարա ինձ ասի՝ դու չես կարա քննադատես, որտև ես ինչը որ ուզում եմ քննադատեմ, ինչը որ գտնում եմ, որ պետքա քննադատել, քննադատում եմ, ներքևի մի քանի գառումս էլ որպես ասածիս օրինակ, քննադատել եմ:

----------


## Kuk

> «Քո օրինակը ենթադրում ա, որ էդ մարդիկ, ովքեր չեն ստրկանում, հերոսներ են» չէ բռատ ուղակի հերոսը չի ստրկանում:
> Նրանք դուրս չեն նրանք ժողովրդի ծոցին էլ հելել,եթե ինչ որ մեկը օրինակ վախկոտ ա,եթե չի պայքարում հանուն հայության ապա ազգային գիտակցությունը ոչ թե մեռած է այլ քնած,իսկ այդ քնած մարդուն արթնացնում են,բոլորս էլ ունենք լավ կողմեր ունենք վատ կողմեր ուղակի լինում են դեպքեր երբ վատը գերակշռող է,իսկ լավը քնած է մնացել,չի կարող պատահել ոչ լավը մեռնի ուստի սկսում են խոսել ազգայինից և մարդ սկսում է մտածել ու սկսում է հասկանալ որ ճիշտ է ասում:
> Դավաճանը այլևս ազգի մասնիկ չի:


Դու ազգ ասելով մի բան նկատի ունես, ես այլ բան: Ես արդեն ասեցի, որ հայ ազգ ասելով նկատի ունեմ ազգությամբ հայերին, որոնց մեջ հերոսներ էլ կան, դավաճաններ էլ: Ոնց որ ասենք՝ մարդու բնավորության լավ ու վատ կողմերը, լավ կողմերի մասին ասենք, որ դա մարդու բնավորությունն ա, իսկ վատ կողմերը վերցնենք պայմանական ասենք՝ վատ սովություն ա, ոչ թե բնավորության կողմ: Հիմա ինչի՞ ենք մեր ազգի, մեր ժողովրդի մեջի վատ մասսային ասում՝ մերը չեն, մերն են, էդ էլ մեր ժողովրդի, մեր ազգի վատ մասնիկն ա, բայց մեկա մերն ա, մեկա իրանք էլ են ագությամբ հայ:

----------


## Kuk

> Նժդեհի գրածը պատմության արձանագրություն չէ, որ դու ուզում ես նրան մեղադրել պատմական անցքերի սխալ մատուցման մեջ..... Նժդեհականությունը գաղափարախոսություն է, որն ուղղված է ապագայի ճիշտ կառուցմանը` հանուն հայ ազգի ու հայ ազգի ժառանգների, մատնանշելով դրան հասնելու յուրօրինակ ուղիներ, որոնք խորթ չեն ոչ մի հայի..... իսկ եթե դու գտնում ես, որ դու էսօր քո երկրի տերը չես, ապա դա քո անձնական խնդիրն ա..... ես տենց չեմ գտնում.....


Մենք կլինեինք մեր երկրի տերը, եթե մենք ձևավորեինք մեր երկրի ապագան: Կարողա մի տարուց կամ տասը տարուց սկսենք մենք ձևավորել, բայց էն, որ էս պահին մենք չենք ձևավորում էդ փաստ ա: կոնկրետ օրինակով ասեմ. էսօր փաստաթուղթ ա ստորագրվում մեր երկրի և թուրք ժողովրդի երկրի միջև, որտեղ ցեղասպանության գոյությունը դրվում ա հարցականի տակ, պետքա հանձնաժողով կազմվի, որոնք որոշեն՝ եղել ա դա, թե ոչ: Դու ուզում ե՞ս, որ ինչ որ հանձնաժողով կազմվի ու ինչ որ մարդիկ նստեն որոշեն՝ ցեղասպանություն եղել ա, թե չի եղել, դու գիտես, որ եղել ա չէ՞, եթե դու լինես տերը, ես լինեմ տերը, մենք կասենք, որ ղալաթ ա արել էդ հանձնաժողովը, որ պետքա գա որոշի, ուրեմն մենք չգիտենք, հանձնաժողովը պետքա որոշի՞, ուրեմն մի ողջ հայ ժողովուրդ, հայ ազգ չգիտի կամ սխալ գիտի, ու հիմա պետքա մի հանձնաժողով գա ու որոշի, ուսումնասիրի, բացահայտի ու ասի, որ իմանա՞նք: Ես ու դու որ լինենք տերը, չենք գնա էդ քայլին, բայց հիմա մեր երկիրը գնում ա էդ քայլին, բա ստեղ հարց ա մնում՝ ո՞վ ա տանում, ո՞վ ա երկրի տերը, որ կամայականությամբ էդ ճամփով ա տանում «մեր երկիրը»:




> բայց գիտես, քո ասածը ոչ մի կերպ չի հակասում Նժդեհի ասածին.... այ հենց դու, որպես հայ, քո դժգոհությունն ես արտահայտում հայրենալիքության վերաբերյալ, որի համար մեծապես պետք է շնորհակալություն հայտնենք մեր փայլուն քաղաքական գործիչներին` սկսած լևոնից վերջացրած սերժով...... հիմա Նժդեհը ճիշտ չէր ասում, որ դու դատապարտում ես հայրենալիքությունը???


Էէէ, եղբայր, տենց սերժն էլ կարա բողոքի, քոչն էլ կարա բողոքի, որ հայրենալքություն կա, կարևորը որ քայլեր լինեն, թեչէ տենց դատապարտելուն որ մնա, անընդհատ կարանք բոլոր վատ երևույթները դատապարտենք, խիստ դատապարտենք ու առավել խիստ դատապարտենք, դրանից ի՞նչ ա փոխվում:

----------


## Gayl

> Դու ազգ ասելով մի բան նկատի ունես, ես այլ բան: Ես արդեն ասեցի, որ հայ ազգ ասելով նկատի ունեմ ազգությամբ հայերին, որոնց մեջ հերոսներ էլ կան, դավաճաններ էլ: Ոնց որ ասենք՝ մարդու բնավորության լավ ու վատ կողմերը, լավ կողմերի մասին ասենք, որ դա մարդու բնավորությունն ա, իսկ վատ կողմերը վերցնենք պայմանական ասենք՝ վատ սովություն ա, ոչ թե բնավորության կողմ: Հիմա ինչի՞ ենք մեր ազգի, մեր ժողովրդի մեջի վատ մասսային ասում՝ մերը չեն, մերն են, էդ էլ մեր ժողովրդի, մեր ազգի վատ մասնիկն ա, բայց մեկա մերն ա, մեկա իրանք էլ են ագությամբ հայ:


Ես ասացի մերը չե՞ն,իհարկե մերն են,գրածներիցս մեձբերում անեմ.«նրանք ժողովրդի ծոցին էլ հելել»,լրիվ համաձայն եմ քո հետը հայ ենք իրար պտի սիրենք հարգենք իրար պետք է հասկանանք ու գնահատենք:

----------

Kuk (02.12.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Ապեր, բարդ բան եմ գրե՞լ: Պարզ էի գրել ոնց որ, հիմա ավելի կոնկրետ ասեմ. քանի էս թեման բաց ա, ես երբ ուզեմ կարամ մտնեմ ստեղ քննարկումներ ծավալեմ, որի մեջ կարա լինի և հերքում, և հաստատում, դրանք իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքներն են, որոնք կարամ արտահայտեմ, կարդացողն էլ իրա հերթին կարա ընդունի կամ չընդունի: Ու ոչ մեկ չի կարա ինձ ասի՝ դու չես կարա քննադատես, որտև ես ինչը որ ուզում եմ քննադատեմ, ինչը որ գտնում եմ, որ պետքա քննադատել, քննադատում եմ, ներքևի մի քանի գառումս էլ որպես ասածիս օրինակ, քննադատել եմ:


Kuk ջան, կարծում եմ, խոսքը գնում է ոչ թե քեզ արգելելու կամ նման մի բանի մասին, այլ նրա մասին, որ ակնկալվում է քեզնից մի քիչ համեստություն և զսպվածություն, երբ խոսքը գնում է մի մարդու  և նրա մտքերի մասին, որոնք հեղափոխել են շատ հայորդիների ոգիներ և դեռ հեղափոխելու են ու դնելու ճիշտ ազգային ինքնագիտակցության ճանապարհի վրա: 
Իսկ այս պարագայում, տվյալ բնույթի գրառումները պարզապես դիտարկվում են որպես դատարկ, ոչինչ չասող, այնինչ ավելի զսպվածության դեպքում այդ պատկերը կարծում եմ չի լինի…
Բայց ինչևէ, ընտրությունը քոնն է և գրելավոճը նույնպես…  :Smile: 
Շնորհակալություն:

----------


## davidus

> Չգիտեմ ինչ գերագույն ճշտի մասին ես գրել, ինչ կրոնական հարթություն, բայց ասեմ, որ Նժդեհի խոսքերը մեջբերել եմ, որտեղ մասնավորապես ասում ա, որ հայ ազգը խստորեն դատապարտում ա հայրենալքությունը, ես էլ հարցնում եմ՝ էդ ի՞նչ կարգի խստորեն ա դատապարտում, էդ դատապարտելուց ի՞նչ արդյունք կա, որ անընդհատ շարունակվում ու էլ ավելի ա շատանում հայրենալքությունը:


Kuk, են մեծ պոստը որ գրել էի, կամ չես կարդացել, կամ էլ կիսատ ես կարդացել.... ուշադրություն դարձրու հետևյալ գրածիս....



> իսկ հիմա էլ մի քիչ ես ասեմ.....
> *նժդեհականությունը ոչ թե պայքարի տակտիկական քարտեզ է,որ նշված են կոնկրետ գործոզություններ ու քայլեր, այլ ռազմավարություն, գաղափարախոսություն*..... գաղափարախոսությունը մատնանշում է այն իդեալը, այն վեհը որին պետք է ձգտեն այդ գաղափարախոսության հետևորդները..... ու ուզում եմ բոլոր տեղյակ ու անտեղյակներին հիշեցնել, որ նժդեհականությունը, և մասնավորապես ցեղակրոն ուսմունքը կրում են* դաստիարակչական բնույթ*.... լինելով արտասահմանում Նժդեհը իրեն նվիրեց հայ ազգի նոր սերնդի դաստիարակությանը հայրենասիրական գաղափարներով և որպես հիմնական հենասյուն ընտրեց հենց իրենց, հայ ազգի երիտասարդ ներկայացուցիչներին` մատնանշելով նրանց մեջ գենետիկորեն եկած վեհությունը, ազնվությունը, բարությունը, հայրենասիրությունը, արիականությունը, կրոնապաշտությունը.... դաստիարակչական առաքելություն ունեցող գաղափարախոսությունը պիտի նոր աճող սերնդին սովորեցնի ու ցույց տա այն լավն ու ընտրյալը, որ կա իր ազգի մեջ, հավատ ու սեր սերմանի սեփական ազգի նկատմամբ,ոչ թե ամեն պատեհ ու անպատեհ առիթներով հիշեցնի, թե մեր բազմաչարչար հայ ազգը քանի հատ վիժվածք զավակ ունի ու ստիպի անգիր անել դրանց անունները.....

----------

Նաիրուհի (01.04.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Մենք կլինեինք մեր երկրի տերը, եթե մենք ձևավորեինք մեր երկրի ապագան: Կարողա մի տարուց կամ տասը տարուց սկսենք մենք ձևավորել, բայց էն, որ էս պահին մենք չենք ձևավորում էդ փաստ ա: կոնկրետ օրինակով ասեմ. էսօր փաստաթուղթ ա ստորագրվում մեր երկրի և թուրք ժողովրդի երկրի միջև, որտեղ ցեղասպանության գոյությունը դրվում ա հարցականի տակ, պետքա հանձնաժողով կազմվի, որոնք որոշեն՝ եղել ա դա, թե ոչ: Դու ուզում ե՞ս, որ ինչ որ հանձնաժողով կազմվի ու ինչ որ մարդիկ նստեն որոշեն՝ ցեղասպանություն եղել ա, թե չի եղել, դու գիտես, որ եղել ա չէ՞, եթե դու լինես տերը, ես լինեմ տերը, մենք կասենք, որ ղալաթ ա արել էդ հանձնաժողովը, որ պետքա գա որոշի, ուրեմն մենք չգիտենք, հանձնաժողովը պետքա որոշի՞, ուրեմն մի ողջ հայ ժողովուրդ, հայ ազգ չգիտի կամ սխալ գիտի, ու հիմա պետքա մի հանձնաժողով գա ու որոշի, ուսումնասիրի, բացահայտի ու ասի, որ իմանա՞նք: Ես ու դու որ լինենք տերը, չենք գնա էդ քայլին, բայց հիմա մեր երկիրը գնում ա էդ քայլին, բա ստեղ հարց ա մնում՝ ո՞վ ա տանում, ո՞վ ա երկրի տերը, որ կամայականությամբ էդ ճամփով ա տանում «մեր երկիրը»:


ու գրածիցդ հետևում ա որ Նժդեհը սխալ ա?? կակ ռազ ընդհակառակը.... դու ևս մի անգամ ապացուցում ես որ հայ ազգը ներկայումս տեր չի կանգնում իր երիկրի ու ապագային.... դրա մեղավորը մենքենք, ոչ թե Նժդեհի գաղափարները..... դու ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցեցիր, որ մենք չենք անում այց, ինչ մեզ դավանում ու հորդորում ա Նժդեհը....



> Էէէ, եղբայր, տենց սերժն էլ կարա բողոքի, քոչն էլ կարա բողոքի, որ հայրենալքություն կա, կարևորը որ քայլեր լինեն, թեչէ տենց դատապարտելուն որ մնա, անընդհատ կարանք բոլոր վատ երևույթները դատապարտենք, խիստ դատապարտենք ու առավել խիստ դատապարտենք, դրանից ի՞նչ ա փոխվում:


նորից եմ կրկնում, Նժդեհի գաղափարախոսությունը տակտիկական քարտեզ չի, ուր նշված են կոնկրետ քայլեր...... Նժդեհի ուսմունքը ոչ թե մի գաղափար է, որին պետք է կուրորեն հետևել, այլ ընդհակառակը, ցեղակրոնությունը հնարավորություն է տալիս ինքնուրույն հանգել Նժդեհի գաղափարների ճիշտ ըմբռնմանը..... ցեղակրոնությունը ինքնավերափոխման, ինքնահաստատման ու ինքնաարժևորման գաղափարախոսություն է, որը նախ և առաջ հիմնված է սեփական լավ ու վսեմ հատկանիշների բացահայտման ու այդ հատկանիշները որպես ուղենիշ օգտագործելու վրա:

----------


## Kuk

> Kuk ջան, կարծում եմ, խոսքը գնում է ոչ թե քեզ արգելելու կամ նման մի բանի մասին, այլ նրա մասին, որ ակնկալվում է քեզնից մի քիչ համեստություն և զսպվածություն, երբ խոսքը գնում է մի մարդու  և նրա մտքերի մասին, որոնք հեղափոխել են շատ հայորդիների ոգիներ և դեռ հեղափոխելու են ու դնելու ճիշտ ազգային ինքնագիտակցության ճանապարհի վրա: 
> Իսկ այս պարագայում, տվյալ բնույթի գրառումները պարզապես դիտարկվում են որպես դատարկ, ոչինչ չասող, այնինչ ավելի զսպվածության դեպքում այդ պատկերը կարծում եմ չի լինի…
> Բայց ինչևէ, ընտրությունը քոնն է և գրելավոճը նույնպես… 
> Շնորհակալություն:


Խնդրեմ :Smile:

----------

Gayl (02.12.2009), Լեռնցի (03.12.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> ու գրածիցդ հետևում ա որ Նժդեհը սխալ ա?? կակ ռազ ընդհակառակը.... դու ևս մի անգամ ապացուցում ես որ հայ ազգը ներկայումս տեր չի կանգնում իր երիկրի ու ապագային.... դրա մեղավորը մենքենք, ոչ թե Նժդեհի գաղափարները..... դու ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցեցիր, որ մենք չենք անում այց, ինչ մեզ դավանում ու հորդորում ա Նժդեհը....
> 
> 
> նորից եմ կրկնում, Նժդեհի գաղափարախոսությունը տակտիկական քարտեզ չի, ուր նշված են կոնկրետ քայլեր...... Նժդեհի ուսմունքը ոչ թե մի գաղափար է, որին պետք է կուրորեն հետևել, այլ ընդհակառակը, ցեղակրոնությունը հնարավորություն է տալիս ինքնուրույն հանգել Նժդեհի գաղափարների ճիշտ ըմբռնմանը..... ցեղակրոնությունը ինքնավերափոխման, ինքնահաստատման ու ինքնաարժևորման գաղափարախոսություն է, որը նախ և առաջ հիմնված է սեփական լավ ու վսեմ հատկանիշների բացահայտման ու այդ հատկանիշները որպես ուղենիշ օգտագործելու վրա:


Չէ, եղբայր, չէ, ոչ: Նժդեհն ասում ա, որ տենց ենք, բայց տենց չենք, տենց պետքա լինենք, բայց տենց չենք: Կարողա Նժդեհն ուզում ա, որ տենց լինենք, կամ ասում ա, որ տենց լինենք, լավը կլինենք, լավ կլինի նաև մեր վիճակը, բայց համաձայնի, որ տենց չենք. էսօր օր օրի մեր հայրենակիցները լքում են մեր հայրենիքը, տեր չեն կանգնում իրենց երկրին, չեն տնօրինում իրենց ապագան, ոչ թե առանձին-առանձին անհատներն իրենց ապագան, այլ ընդհանուր՝ ազգի ապագան, ինչպես շեշտում ա Նժդեհը: Առանձին վերցրած, ինչի մասին Գայլի հետ արդեն խոսել ենք էդ մասին, յուրաքանչյուրս տնօրինում ենք մեր ապագան, իսկ ընդհանուր ազգի ապագային տեր կանգնող չկա, կան մարդիկ, ովքեր ուզում են տեր կանգնել, բայց նրանց քանակը, փաստորեն, չի հասնում այն թվին, որ նրանք կարողանան հասնել իրենց ապագայի տնօրինմանը: Համաձայն եմ, որ մենք *պետք է* տնօրինենք մեր ապագան, *պետք է* կանխենք հայրենալքությունը, բայց այդպիսին չենք, այդպես չենք վարվում:

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ, եղբայր, չէ, ոչ: Նժդեհն ասում ա, որ տենց ենք, բայց տենց չենք, տենց պետքա լինենք, բայց տենց չենք: Կարողա Նժդեհն ուզում ա, որ տենց լինենք, կամ ասում ա, որ տենց լինենք, լավը կլինենք, լավ կլինի նաև մեր վիճակը, բայց համաձայնի, որ տենց չենք. էսօր օր օրի մեր հայրենակիցները լքում են մեր հայրենիքը, տեր չեն կանգնում իրենց երկրին, չեն տնօրինում իրենց ապագան, ոչ թե առանձին-առանձին անհատներն իրենց ապագան, այլ ընդհանուր՝ ազգի ապագան, ինչպես շեշտում ա Նժդեհը: Առանձին վերցրած, ինչի մասին Գայլի հետ արդեն խոսել ենք էդ մասին, յուրաքանչյուրս տնօրինում ենք մեր ապագան, իսկ ընդհանուր ազգի ապագային տեր կանգնող չկա, կան մարդիկ, ովքեր ուզում են տեր կանգնել, բայց նրանց քանակը, փաստորեն, չի հասնում այն թվին, որ նրանք կարողանան հասնել իրենց ապագայի տնօրինմանը: Համաձայն եմ, որ մենք *պետք է* տնօրինենք մեր ապագան, *պետք է* կանխենք հայրենալքությունը, բայց այդպիսին չենք, այդպես չենք վարվում:


Կուկ ջան Նժդեհը Ազգ ասելով ուրիշ բան է հասկանում դու ուրիշ,ես ուրիշ,Պողոսն էլ ընդհանրապես չի հասկանում  :Smile:  ու դրա համար էլ երբեք չենք կարող նույն հայտարարի գալ,դրա համար էլ քո համար Նժդեհի որոշ նախադասություններ անընդունելի են,նա միշտ նշում է Ազգ բառը:

----------


## davidus

> Չէ, եղբայր, չէ, ոչ: Նժդեհն ասում ա, որ տենց ենք, բայց տենց չենք, տենց պետքա լինենք, բայց տենց չենք: Կարողա Նժդեհն ուզում ա, որ տենց լինենք, կամ ասում ա, որ տենց լինենք, լավը կլինենք, լավ կլինի նաև մեր վիճակը, *բայց համաձայնի, որ տենց չենք. էսօր օր օրի մեր հայրենակիցները լքում են մեր հայրենիքը, տեր չեն կանգնում իրենց երկրին, չեն տնօրինում իրենց ապագան, ոչ թե առանձին-առանձին անհատներն իրենց ապագան, այլ ընդհանուր՝ ազգի ապագան, ինչպես շեշտում ա Նժդեհը:* Առանձին վերցրած, ինչի մասին Գայլի հետ արդեն խոսել ենք էդ մասին, յուրաքանչյուրս տնօրինում ենք մեր ապագան, իսկ ընդհանուր ազգի ապագային տեր կանգնող չկա, կան մարդիկ, ովքեր ուզում են տեր կանգնել, բայց նրանց քանակը, փաստորեն, չի հասնում այն թվին, որ նրանք կարողանան հասնել իրենց ապագայի տնօրինմանը: Համաձայն եմ, որ մենք *պետք է* տնօրինենք մեր ապագան, *պետք է* կանխենք հայրենալքությունը, բայց այդպիսին չենք, այդպես չենք վարվում:


ապեր, բայց ես քո ասածի հետ չեմ էլ վիճում..... ինչի ով չի տեսնում ասածներդ??? քո ասածները ոչ մի կերպ չի հակասում Նժդեհի ուսմունքին..... դիրավիճակ ես արձանագրում, իսկ Նժդեհը իդեալ ու ուղենիշ.... հիմա սրանց հատման կետը կլիներ միայն այն դեպքում , եթե մենք հետևեինք նրա հորդորներին....  մենք դա չենք անում..... բայց սրանից ոչ մի կերպ չի հետևում, որ Նժդեհի գաղափարները ժամանակավրեպ են..... տենց բան չկա

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Արժանի չես հայրենիքիդ, եթե  այն չես դավանում որպես գերագույն նպատակ, իսկ անձդ միջոց:
Սոցիալապես որքան արդար, այնքան զորավոր է հայրենիքը: Գերերջանիկ է այն մարդը, ով կարող է ասել.« Իմ հայրենիքում արևը ծագում է բոլորի և ամեն մեկի համար, այնտեղ երկիրը մշակելու և հոգեպես մշակվելու ազատություն ունեմ ես»:

----------

davidus (04.12.2009), Gayl (19.03.2010), Մենուա (04.12.2009), Նաիրուհի (01.04.2010)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ժողովրդի հոգեւոր ստեղծագործութիւնը` ահա՛ հայրենիքը` իր սկիզբը առած նրա բանարուեստի, ձեռագիր գրքերի, սուրբի, լուսակիրի, հերոսի, նրա առաջին աւանդութիւնների հետ:
Իբրեւ հասկացողութիւն` հայրենիքն ընդգրկում է ո՛չ միայն անցեալն ու ներկան, այլեւ` գալիքը: Դա ժողովրդի պատմական առաքելութիւնն է ըստ իր վախճանական նպատակի` զարգացող մի յաւերժութիւն է Հայրենիքը: Դա եկող ու անցնող սերունդների անմահութիւնն է, որն իբրեւ գաղափար եւ գործ ժողովուրդը դրոշմում է նիւթի վրայ, խօսքի մէջ, եւ այն ապրեցնում իբրեւ անմեռ յուշ, իբրեւ պատմութիւն:
Հայրենիքը չի տրւում այնպէս, ինչպէս ժառանգւում է հայրենական հարստութիւն:  Դա ձեռք է բերւում ամէն մի սերունդի եւ նրա առանձին անդամի կողմից. ձեռք է բերւում հայրենաճանաչումով, հայրենապաշտութեամբ, նրան արժանի դառնալու ձգտումով: Կարելի է հայրենիքում լինել, բայց հայրենիքից չլինել, կարելի է հայրենիքում ապրել, բայց եւ այնպէս հոգեհաղորդ չլինել նրան:
Կարելի է, վերջապէս, իրաւապէս հայրենատէր լինել, իսկ հոգեպէս` անհայրենիք:

----------

davidus (19.03.2010), Նաիրուհի (01.04.2010)

----------


## Լեռնցի



----------


## davidus

*Գ. Նժդեհ*

*Հայությունը - Ցեղը, Տականքը և Ժողովուրդը*
*(հատված)*

Տականքը - Սա հայության ազգուրաց տարրն է, նրա աղբը, թերմացքը: Սա Ցեղի ներքին թշնամին է՝ լծված արտաքին թշնամու ռազմակառքին. անդիմագիծ՝ որպես հայ եւ զզվելի՝ որպես մարդ. *հայության հանդեպ ո՛չ մի պարտականություններ չճանաչող, բայց մշտապես իրավունքներից ճամարտակող:*
Նա ազգային պատկանելություն չունի, եւ եթե խոսում էլ է հայերեն, ապա միայն այն պատճառով, որ հաղորդակցվելու այլ ձեւ դեռ չի գտել:
Նյութակրոն՝ որի համար գերագույն արժեքը դրամն է: Հայրենիք չի՛ ճանաչում եւ առաջնորդվում է «որտեղ հաց, էնտեղ կա՛ց» սկզբունքով: Նրա համոզումով՝ Հայ ցեղը «ցեխ» է, մարդկային ստորադաս տեսակ: Դա՝ հայության ազգորեն մեռած տարրն է, մեկընդմիշտ ամբոխացած:

----------

A.r.p.i. (25.05.2010), Gayl (02.11.2010), My World My Space (25.05.2010), Աշոտ Երկաթ (15.10.2012), Լեռնցի (25.05.2010)

----------


## einnA

Նույն գործից թույլ տվեք մի քանի մեջբերում անել.

Կ_ուլտուրան, եթե ազգային չէ, կուլտուրա չէ, ինչպես ազգը, եթե կուլտուրական չէ, ազգ չէ:

Ամեն վախկոտ կեսնաբանորեն անբարոյական է:

Անհայրենիք դարձած մի ժողովրդի համար չկա ավելի բարձր և նվիրական նպատակ, քան իր հայրենիքի` իր հավիտենական սեփականության վերստացումը :

Ճիշտ է, չկան անտականք ազգեր, բայց հայ տականքը կմնա անմրցելի :
_
Որ մեկն այս խոսքերից արդիական չեն հիմա?

----------

Agni (17.09.2010), davidus (25.06.2010), Gayl (25.06.2010), Tig (17.09.2010)

----------


## einnA

Եղիր ազատ...
Գիտակից ստրուկի ու հանցագործի մեջ չկա տարբերություն: Միայն իդեալիդ առաջ խոնարհիր ճակատդ, միայն իդեալիդ _ազատ գերին_ եղիր...
Եղիր բացարձակ...

_Ոչ, ախոռը, ուր անասունները ուտում են ու պառկում, հայրենիք չէ:_

Մայրերի ափի մեջ պիտի  փնտրել ազգերի ճակատագիրը:

----------

Legolas (17.09.2010), Tig (17.09.2010), Լեռնցի (02.11.2010), ՆանՍ (17.09.2010), Պանդուխտ (17.09.2010)

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Նույն գործից թույլ տվեք մի քանի մեջբերում անել.
> 
> Կ_ուլտուրան, եթե ազգային չէ, կուլտուրա չէ, ինչպես ազգը, եթե կուլտուրական չէ, ազգ չէ:_
> 
> _Ամեն վախկոտ կեսնաբանորեն անբարոյական է:_
> 
> _Անհայրենիք դարձած մի ժողովրդի համար չկա ավելի բարձր և նվիրական նպատակ, քան իր հայրենիքի` իր հավիտենական սեփականության վերստացումը :_
> 
> _Ճիշտ է, չկան անտականք ազգեր, բայց հայ տականքը կմնա անմրցելի :_
> ...


Մշակոյթը, եթէ ազգային չէ, մշակոյթ չէ, ինչպէս ազգը, եթէ մշակութային չէ, ազգ չէ:

----------

davidus (17.09.2010), einnA (17.09.2010), Gayl (02.11.2010), Tig (17.09.2010)

----------


## einnA

> Մշակոյթը, եթէ ազգային չէ, մշակոյթ չէ, ինչպէս ազգը, եթէ մշակութային չէ, ազգ չէ:


Անձամբ իմ կարդացածի մեջ մշակույթը կուլտուրա է  :Wink:

----------


## davidus

> Ճիշտ է, չկան անտականք ազգեր, բայց հայ տականքը կմնա անմրցելի:


Խոսքերն ավելորդ են....

----------

einnA (17.09.2010), My World My Space (17.09.2010), Tig (17.09.2010)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Կինը, որ կարող էր առաքինութեան օրինակ ծառայել աշխարհին, դառաւ փողոցի սեփականութիւնը: Հետեւա՞նքը: - Լիքն են բանտերը, հիմարանոցները, հիվանդանոցները: 
Ինչու՞, ինչու՞ է այդպէս: Ինչու՞ կը տառապի մարդկային ցեղը:- Որովհետև միամիտ մարդը, իրենից, իր հոգուց դուրս փնտրեց և կը փնտրի երջանկութիւնը: Որովհետև նիւթականացած մարդը չճանաչեց ճշմարիտ երջանկութիւնը եւ իր կեանքը վերածեց դժոխքի:

Գարեգին Նժդեհ

----------

davidus (02.11.2010), einnA (03.11.2010), Gayl (02.11.2010), յոգի (02.11.2010), ՆանՍ (16.11.2010)

----------


## Tig



----------

davidus (16.11.2010), einnA (16.11.2010)

----------

